# WotBS (conversion to Pathfinder) OOC



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2010)

As this seems to be the one everyone is waiting for I will post this up for interest checks. But really not going to go through any character gene rules or house rules or anything like that just yet.

The day after I get my copy of the Advanced Players Guide, we will start with some character gene. For now just want to know who is interested and what you think you would like to play. Please page through the Player's Guide PDF. This will be a start at 1st lvl and climb up the ladder all the way to 20+ so lot's of fun to be had.

And I know it looks like I'm starting way to many games, it is all ok as more than half are modules so more than 2/3 the work already done for me.  Just need that HM touch LOL.

Thread is all yours EnWorlders

HM

EDIT: Houserule


> I have seen where DM's have stated  that they will wait a few days for a  post before saying a character is  delaying. It looks like a good way  to keep combat flowing, so I will  implement it in most of my games.
> 
> Since this is a medium speed game, I will say everyone has 4  days after  I post up a recap to get their actions posted. It should be  enough  time and if you think you can't for an upcoming round go ahead  and post  some upcoming alternate actions I could use. If you post  nothing then  you will be delaying till you re-post.



LINKS:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ky-campaign-saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html
 Deities post  so I don't lose it.

[sblock=Notes] Tracking Scribe kit: starts at 100gp
WD makes a scroll of mage armor here
Stand the Heat[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

WotBS?  Is this somehow related to The Wheel of Time?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry ML it is not it is the free campaign you see to your right----->

War of the Burning Sky.

The Wheel of Time campaign is something for the end of the year as I am making a whole Homebrewed system and so far

3.5 Base
Races human only

Nationalities instead of classes so you could be an Andorman, Shienaran, or Aiel and you get prof, skills, and such from that.

Magic is the big one I'm thinking of using a spell point system to represent power lvls and you can pump as many points into a spell to make it as strong as you wish. But when your out your drained of your ability to reach the source. an'greal well multiply your number of points or allow casting without using yours, (Wells with reserve points) just thoughts for now and notes I have everywhere LOL 

Sorry again ML probably not till the end of the year.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 7, 2010)

Ooooh... I have been interested in this campaign for a while...

I'd definitely like to get in, though I only have PF access through the PFSRD. I'll have a look-see at that and the WotBS Player's Guide and get back to you.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

HM I shall provide you with all the necessary books, best look at the prestige classes and weaves (spells) and not rediscover hot water, but rather convert the stuff to 3.5 (from d20) and houserule some stuff like Angreal and SaAngreal being arguably useless. A Channeler with access to the Choedan Kal should be able to destroy a country, but in the book it adds a numerical advantage equal to adding +10 to a base of 10, instead of multiplying it x 10 which is closer to what is in the books.

Some of the classes like Blademaster are really well written though, and the are also rules for Dreamers, Sniffers, madness (due to the Taint or being a Wolfbrother) etc.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 7, 2010)

Heya HM, I am interested in playing WotBS. Not too sure what I would want to play just yet. But dwarven something, perhaps warrior or rogue. Maybe a combo of the two. Always wanted to mix those two, but any game I have been in just never came to fruition. I could always be convinced to play a clerical type as well. Yes, right now character concept is really wishy washy.  Looking over the  Player's Guide for WotBS, a character from Gate Pass looks to be the option I would want to start with.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 7, 2010)

So WotBS is a 4ED campaign that you're converting to a home brew pathfinder hybrid system? That's quite ambitious. As long as its on a fast posting schedule I wouldn't mind playing something divine or roguely depending on the allowed sources.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay, after looking at the PFSRD, I am really interested in playing either the Summoner or Alchemist. They look fun. 
Of course, those are the Final Playtest versions, so I do not know how they are in the actual APG. If you could fill me in on the changes from this place, that would help immensely.

@Vertexx - WotBS was 3.5 before being published for 4E, too. And that homebrew stuff discussed above is for a game later this year, I believe. One mentioned in HM's recent "on the mind" post, concerning a Wheel of Time game.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 8, 2010)

Very interested in this game!  When talking of Pathfinder, you are sticking straight to Pathfinder classes and such, nothing from the Complete Scoundrel/Warrior/Divine/etc Series right?  If so, count me in!  I am liking this Pathfinder Gaming and it suits my playing.  

If possible, I would like to try out the Inquisitor character.  It is listed on the Advanced Players Guide alongside the Alchemist, and sounds like something worth using for this type of campaign.  PLEASE let there be a slot for me!!!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> HM I shall provide you with all the necessary books, best look at the prestige classes and weaves (spells) and not rediscover hot water, but rather convert the stuff to 3.5 (from d20) and houserule some stuff like Angreal and SaAngreal being arguably useless. A Channeler with access to the Choedan Kal should be able to destroy a country, but in the book it adds a numerical advantage equal to adding +10 to a base of 10, instead of multiplying it x 10 which is closer to what is in the books.
> 
> Some of the classes like Blademaster are really well written though, and the are also rules for Dreamers, Sniffers, madness (due to the Taint or being a Wolfbrother) etc.




I am looking into getting the adventure book that came out (Amazon loves me LOL) so will see what it is like. Thanks



Songdragon said:


> Heya HM, I am interested in playing WotBS. Not too sure what I would want to play just yet. But dwarven something, perhaps warrior or rogue. Maybe a combo of the two. Always wanted to mix those two, but any game I have been in just never came to fruition. I could always be convinced to play a clerical type as well. Yes, right now character concept is really wishy washy. Looking over the Player's Guide for WotBS, a character from Gate Pass looks to be the option I would want to start with.




Sounds good I play a halfling druid/cleric right now (in the second installment, I missed the first ). And they have something simpler to the channel energy ability called Vow of Healing, pretty kool don't know how to change that to PF. We are starting at 1st lvl (sorry Vertexx69) and I plan to take it all the way to the end lvl 20+ so whatever you chose to play we will have fun.



Vertexx69 said:


> So WotBS is a 4ED campaign that you're converting to a home brew pathfinder hybrid system? That's quite ambitious. As long as its on a fast posting schedule I wouldn't mind playing something divine or roguely depending on the allowed sources.




See below about system.. And posting is up to all of you I am about everyday. Just ran a 6 round combat in a week over in my Forge of Fury game. That is fast for pbp  And this is a module I will have possiblities "mapped out" you all tell me what you wish to do and I will post up NP.



Dragonwriter said:


> Okay, after looking at the PFSRD, I am really interested in playing either the Summoner or Alchemist. They look fun.
> Of course, those are the Final Playtest versions, so I do not know how they are in the actual APG. If you could fill me in on the changes from this place, that would help immensely.
> 
> @Vertexx - WotBS was 3.5 before being published for 4E, too. And that homebrew stuff discussed above is for a game later this year, I believe. One mentioned in HM's recent "on the mind" post, concerning a Wheel of Time game.




I will look into it thanks for the link may need it in character gene. I will let you know any changes to the classes NP. And thanks for the heads up to Vertexx69.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Very interested in this game! When talking of Pathfinder, you are sticking straight to Pathfinder classes and such, nothing from the Complete Scoundrel/Warrior/Divine/etc Series right? If so, count me in! I am liking this Pathfinder Gaming and it suits my playing.
> 
> If possible, I would like to try out the Inquisitor character. It is listed on the Advanced Players Guide alongside the Alchemist, and sounds like something worth using for this type of campaign. PLEASE let there be a slot for me!!!




Well I don't know...  j/k

Yes only sources will be Core and APG, no stuff from other works or modules, etc. Should be enough there.

Inquisitor hmm.. there are Inquisitors as bad guys game 1 need to look into it FtF

This was suppose to be an interest check and I see alot of that. Game will be six players (I know alot but needed trust me.) I have reserves for grufflehead and Walking Dad and the four of you. That makes six.

Does everyone wish for me to post some character gene stuff (actually mostly by the book) or do you all wish to continue to talk characters together and get roles figured out?

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 8, 2010)

HM, I think some thoughts on character generation may help so that we can see what we have to work with and see how we might come up with certain builds.

You mention that there are 2 reserves. Do you by chance know what Gruffle and WD have in mind for possible character concepts? (unless they chime in for themselves that is.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice!  Yes, any character gen stuff would help.  Not sure which race, but any would do, according to the light reading on that WotBS link.  

Fangor - Inquisitor 
Dragonwriter - Sumoner or Alchemist
Songdragon - Dwarven Warrior/Rogue
Vertex - Something Divine or Rouguish
Grufflehead - ???
Walking Dad - ???


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I will look into it thanks for the link may need it in character gene.




Sure thing. It was invaluable designing a couple of PF characters... Shame the games never progressed. And I may not need a summary of changes, as it seems the PFSRD will be updated with the final classes once APG is released. 



> Inquisitor hmm.. there are Inquisitors as bad guys game 1 need to look into it FtF




As I understand it, the Ragesian Inquisitors are a something of an extreme police force, correct? The style of the Inquisitor class is much more "divine-powered hunter." And it is easy to change a class name. 



> Does everyone wish for me to post some character gene stuff (actually mostly by the book) or do you all wish to continue to talk characters together and get roles figured out?
> 
> HM




That would be great! I could get to work and nail down which I'm going to play...

Either one is likely to be a bit maniacal, though for different reasons. Alchemist would be "makeitgoboom!" and likely something of a pyromaniac...
[sblock=Pyro's and Explosive-Nuts' Rules of Life]
For the Pyromaniac:
Rule 1. Any problem can be solved with enough application of fire.
Rule 2. If something does not burn, see Rule 1.

And for the person crazy about Explosives...
There is no problem C4 cannot solve.
Or as Vaarsuvius says, 'as the size of an explosion increases, the number of social situations it is capable of solving approaches zero.'

Is it wrong I like these philosophies so much? 
[/sblock]

The Summoner would be a little unhinged, what with communing with an Outsider regularly, and would giggle whenever his Eidolon starts eating a bad guy... And I'm thinking the Eidolon would be something like a freaky wolf... Would you allow me to get secondary bite attacks by spending Evolution Points, HM? I've kinda got a Cerberus picture stuck in my head. I can get by without the multi-head/bite, but it never hurts to ask...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Generating A Character:

1) *Determine ability scores:* As I am tired of the same old same old we will use the Dice Pool method. Each character will be assigned a Dice Pool of 28 dice to divide out to their stats. You assign the number of dice for each stat *BUT - *I will roll for you.

Now this isn't because I don't trust anyone here, quite the opposite here in EnWorld actually. What I don't want is someone crying foul if they end up with only on stat at 16 the rest 12 and below, and someone else ends up with two 18's. I will roll and post up your stats and there will be no take backs or switching. So I will need a *EDITING COMPLETE PLEASE ROLL MY STATS NOW HM*, in your post and then I will roll them and send them back to you.

Make sure you have it listed coherently please:

STR: 6d6
DEX: 4d6
CON: 6d6
INT: 4d6
WIS: 5d6
CHA: 3d6

Super characters?? Maybe but you will be saving the world so you need to be above average. 

2) *Pick your race:* Easy as all are avaiable. And then add/subtract your racial modifiers to your stats.

3) *Pick your class:* Also easy as most of you already have. But there is a new class Commander in the Player's Guide and a few feats to allow you to multiclass freely between monk and sorcerer or monk and cleric. So have a good ideal remember no take backs or switching in your stats.

4) *Pick Skills and Feats:* All in CORE and the new APG avaiable along with whatever is in the Player's Guide and maybe WotBS adventures. Some may need twiking for Pathfinder I know a few of the spells will. And Vow of Healing is like Channeling Energy just weaker, but you need not be a spell caster to take it so we will see.

5) *Buy Equipment:* Going to be nice and have everyone start with maximum gold for their class. Only because I know their won't be alot of time to shop during or after adventures one and two. So would like people to have the equipment they wish to start like masterwork thieve's tools, a scroll or two, and best armor. And Your Welcome 

6) *Finishing Details:* And detail, detail, detail please. And not talking just about crunch here either.  

NOTES: We will be rolling your HP every LVL after first. There will be a few Houserules added to the main rules but I will keep them as light as possible. Top of my head is "If you need a nat 20 to hit your target, then you do not get the possiblity of a crit, just be glad you rolled that 20 LOL." And other little stuff.

Is that enough for you to start if not let me know.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, I would be interested in a Alchemist or Summoner.

Alchemist

STR: 4d6
DEX: 4d6
CON: 6d6
INT: 7d6
WIS: 4d6
CHA: 3d6


Summoner

Switch Int to Cha 7d6
Cha to Str 3d6
Str to Int 4d6

So, I can keep the roles, but leave the class open 

*EDITING COMPLETE PLEASE ROLL MY STATS NOW HM*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Can I use this from the APG



> Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden
> potential. They gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks.
> In addition, when they acquire an animal companion,
> bonded mount, cohort, or familiar, that creature gains
> ...




for an eidolon (only not listed creature/class feature)?

If not I will play a gnome


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 9, 2010)

I do not have the APG and not sure if I will get it anytime soon.

For the character... I will see what comes up with the rolls before I commit to a class. Considering a rogue with fighter, cleric with fighter (holy warrior thing without being a paly, but may be a play if comes up... who can say, yet), may even go ranger I have to see the results. So... roll'em, and we shall see what shall emerge from the jumble of dice! 

Str 6d6
Dex 5d6
Con 5d6
Int 4d6
Wis 4d6
Cha 4d6

EDITING COMPLETE PLEASE ROLL MY STATS NOW HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Songdragon's rolls:
STR: 16 
DEX: 13 
CON: 8 
INT: 15 
WIS: 12 
CHA: 16 

Well if IC isn't the strangest thing ever the 5d6's rolled low and the 4d6's rolled high. Something to work with Songdragon I hope you play up the low CON (or could give it +2 from race) by describing some illness when you were young or something.

Sorry WD can't roll yours till I have a single set, like Songdragon you should have an ideal and then see what you get. Why don't you and Dragonwriter decide who will be the alchemist and who the summoner first then I will roll for you.

BTW grufflehead has declined his spot so anyone following there is an open place for a character.


HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Can I use this from the APG
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not sure what you are asking then again I don't know what an eidolon is either, sorry. 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi, I would be interested in a Alchemist or Summoner.






HolyMan said:


> Why don't you and Dragonwriter decide who will be the alchemist and who the summoner first then I will roll for you.




Yeah, I voiced interest in those, myself. But I'm hearing the Summoner got nerfed (again, as I understand it), so I'd like to know the changes to that class between the Final Playtest and the APG. Or if HM just OK's the Final Playtest version instead...

Personally, my preference at this point would be to play the Summoner (though still awaiting APG info). I think I'd have a lot more fun with that class.

EDIT: Eidolons are the Summoner's special pet. Think Outer Planes animal companion. That gets special evolutions to become just what the Summoner wants.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Yeah, I voiced interest in those, myself. But I'm hearing the Summoner got nerfed (again, as I understand it), so I'd like to know the changes to that class between the Final Playtest and the APG. Or if HM just OK's the Final Playtest version instead...
> 
> Personally, my preference at this point would be to play the Summoner (though still awaiting APG info). I think I'd have a lot more fun with that class.
> 
> EDIT: Eidolons are the Summoner's special pet. Think Outer Planes animal companion. That gets special evolutions to become just what the Summoner wants.



The greatest nerfs were to the spells (no level 9 summoning with a level 6 slot, but summon as spell-like ability *and* you cannot have a summoned creature and your eidolon at the same time.

Would still like to play one, but the alchemist sounds more powerful...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2010)

To tell the truth, I had barely looked at the spell list. My eyes were all over the Eidolon. *drool*

The no summon-with-eidolon-active is a little painful... But I think I could live with it.

And WD, there's nothing saying we both couldn't play Summoners, if you want to play one also. As I said, they are my preference.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Generating A Character:
> 
> 1) *Determine ability scores:* As I am tired of the same old same old we will use the Dice Pool method. Each character will be assigned a Dice Pool of 28 dice to divide out to their stats. You assign the number of dice for each stat *BUT - *I will roll for you.




Talk about inventive!  28 dice to assign, this will be AWESOME!



HolyMan said:


> 3) *Pick your class:* Also easy as most of you already have. But there is a new class Commander in the Player's Guide and a few feats to allow you to multiclass freely between monk and sorcerer or monk and cleric. So have a good ideal remember no take backs or switching in your stats.




Ok, I only have that Advanced Playtest PDF, not the new one that you are waiting on.  I am hoping it does not have a complete workup on the Inquisitor, as I am leaning towards that.  Although, I think I will wait and see what the others are choosing and if we are in dire need of a certain aspect for a decent group, then I can fill that role.  Pathfinder is such a type of gaming concept that I would almost relish to play almost any class!

So, what is that Commander class?  Any chance on getting a look at it?



HolyMan said:


> 5) *Buy Equipment:* Going to be nice and have everyone start with maximum gold for their class. Only because I know their won't be alot of time to shop during or after adventures one and two. So would like people to have the equipment they wish to start like masterwork thieve's tools, a scroll or two, and best armor. And Your Welcome




 Thank you Thank you Thank you!  (Did I say thank you?)



HolyMan said:


> 6) *Finishing Details:* And detail, detail, detail please. And not talking just about crunch here either.




But of course!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2010)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> So, what is that Commander class?  Any chance on getting a look at it?




On the WotBS Page, download the 3.5 Player's Guide (left side banner). Free pdf, towards the end is the Commander class.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Dragonwriter - I had accidentally downloaded the 4e version previously, which did not seem to have the entry.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

That maybe because a commander and a warlord would be two sides of the same coin. Although 4e isn't my strong suit but I bet if you converted the class to 4e you would just be adding the same stuff.

So let's see one players stats down, any more vict... I mean takers. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> To tell the truth, I had barely looked at the spell list. My eyes were all over the Eidolon. *drool*
> 
> The no summon-with-eidolon-active is a little painful... But I think I could live with it.
> 
> And WD, there's nothing saying we both couldn't play Summoners, if you want to play one also. As I said, they are my preference.



Sounds like you would prefer the summoner. No problem, I would be really happy with a gnome alchemist.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I would be really happy with a gnome alchemist.




 Little man makes things go *"BOOM!" *Can't wait to see what you come up with WD.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Going to quote and borrow FtF's post to keep everyone up to date on where the party is at.


Fangor - Inquisitor 
Dragonwriter - Summoner
Songdragon - Warrior/Cleric or something Paladinish (real word??)
Vertex - Something Divine or Rouguish
Walking Dad - gnomish alchemist

It might be a good ideal to have an a race figured into your assigning of stats so you can allocate a couple extra dice to their weakest one just in case. Songdragon could play a dwarven warrior/cleric and still have great stats, he would just need to RP why he isn't as healthy as "normal dwarves". Which btw would earn bonus XP 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, settled. You get Alchemist, I take Summoner. Sounds good to me. 

And for my Dice Pool assignment, here goes:

STR: 6d6
DEX: 4d6
CON: 5d6
INT: 4d6
WIS: 3d6
CHA: 6d6

EDITING COMPLETE PLEASE ROLL MY STATS NOW HM

I am thinking about playing Half-Orc with this... I like the idea of a half-orc turning to a true Outsider for a connection...

And the "mage" pulling out a falchion and chopping a foe's head off...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Dragonwriter's stat rolls

STR: 14 
DEX: 15 
CON: 17 
INT: 17 
WIS: 10 
CHA: 11 

IC did it again!! How do you roll 4d6 and get 17 and then roll 6d6 and only get 11?? I'm sorry DW maybe the dice gods new you were going to go heavy combat and weaker in the spells area. And your character looks like he may have been educated somewhere (college grad?) There is a key mage school in the adventure.


HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2010)

And this... is why I HATE DICE ROLLS! 

HM, it is not too late to go with Point-Buy. Point-buy doesn't cause stupid things like that set of rolls...

How the hell am I supposed to cast anything in a CHA-oriented class with a CHA of, at best, 13?!? Piece of crap IC!!!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

When givin lemons... Not that your character is a lemon I see potential. I mean not many half orcs are casters.

Givin the fact that you only get 4 cantrips and 2 1st lvl spells, I don't see for the need of a higher stat at this time. 

At first lvl you only get to cast up to two spells/day max. And are those going to be ones that attack (probably not). Shield and either Enlarge Person or Magic Fang. You have alot of potential in those stats DW explore it first please.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry, I needed to get that rant out of my system when I saw those rolls. IC manages to screw me every time, it seems.

I'll give it a shot, but that low CHA hurts several class abilities. Casting and my Summon SLA (major class feature) being the main ones.

Still, the DEX and CON are considerably better than I expected. The 17 INT is strange... Brilliant Half-Orc? I dunno... I suppose I expected more than a stinking 11 with 6d6.

Like I said, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks DW 

His stats make for a good combat summoner in the thick of it with his eidolon. You could have 15 HP (d8+con+fc+toughness) and an AC of 19 (studded+dex+shield spell) and at first lvl I say wow.

The 17 INT means you don't need to waste favored class bonus on skills and maybe he was a wizards apperentice before. You get all knowledge skills as a summoner, you may be the first know-it-all half orc LOL.

Have fun coming up with your character don't post anything here yet I will start an RG as I wish to use the Living Pathfinder Character sheets. More later and then we can go over them as a group.

HM

EDIT: Post your characters here please.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ky-campaign-saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

Do we get traits, occupations etc from APG?

Ok lets see how this goes for something divine or roguish:

Str 4d6
Dex 6d6
Con 3d6
Int 6d6
Wis 5d6
Cha 4d6

EDITING COMPLETE PLEASE ROLL MY STATS NOW HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Vertexx69's stat rolls:

STR: 13 
DEX: 14 
CON: 12 
INT: 16 
WIS: 13 
CHA: 7 

Aww man going so well till...

Roguish oh yes that he is.

Divine only if his dad is Asmodeus LOL 

Have fun Vertexx69 can't wait to see what you come up with.


HM


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 10, 2010)

So I am looking at clerical, I was wondering what pantheon we were using? The one from the Pathfinder Core book?

And with the stats... I am thinking (warrior) cleric (and likely fighter at some point, perhaps even ranger... as it has some possibilities. We shall see... ) The Con with dwarven stats is an average 10. True, lower than a dwarf, but still.

And to be honest, I like point buy. Lets me build what I want to build.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok that character falls on his own sword as soon as he can pick one up.

Maybe a mediocre elf Rogue or even a strait Wizard? Maybe even a hideously scarred Witch?

Can I at least adjust the stats up to 20 points? (its currently an 18 point character)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Mediocre Elf ??

When your INT gets the bump to 18 you would be sporting 12 (13 with Favored bonus) skill points per lvl meaning at 2nd lvl you could have a rank in each rogue skill avaiable with 2 ranks in 3( or 5) of them.

Skillmaster Telaron taught you well probably to well.

I played a rogue with an 11 DEX once (and he had no ranks in disable or open locks) and he had a kick butt Use Magic Device all in how you play as to much fun you will have.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> ok that character falls on his own sword as soon as he can pick one up.
> 
> Maybe a mediocre elf Rogue or even a strait Wizard? Maybe even a hideously scarred Witch?
> 
> Can I at least adjust the stats up to 20 points? (its currently an 18 point character)




Sorry no switching or I will have chaos you are getting the ideal to either switch to Wizard or Witch. build with the clay in hand.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2010)

Man, I am scared now, looking through all those rolls!  HM, looks like Inquisitor it will be for me, if that is still available.  I created an excel spreadsheet that rolls randomly and does the stat creations for you, just to see how it compares to the rolls you have done already.  Very interesting!  I think Invisible Castle has it out for us, lol.

Str 5d6
Dex 5d6
Con 4d6
Int 4d6
Wis 7d6
Cha 3d6

EDITING COMPLETE PLEASE ROLL MY STATS NOW HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Fangor the Fierce's stat rolls:

STR: 14 
DEX: 16 
CON: 16 
INT: 8 
WIS: 15 
CHA: 11 

Well at least it didn't go crazy and give you an 18 CHA

Lucked out FtF law of averages.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2010)

Like I said, IC has it out for us all... that site now sucks.  LOL  So I rolled 7 dice, and got a 15???  What is that?  Like an average of 2 rolled on each die?  Throw in a 3 once.  Man, this is going to be interesting, I will give it that.

EDIT - Used the link, it's actually a 25 on that WIS roll.  I think you had a typo?

Ok - so it's only top 3 dice, then, right?  Makes more sense now, as I had it all thought up wrong.  I was thinking we got total dice, not top 3.  Must have missed that somewhere.  My mistake.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi, I would be interested in a Alchemist or Summoner.
> 
> Alchemist
> 
> ...




WD you are the last to go do you still wish the Alchemist placement above or would you like something different? The group look so far is 

FtF - ?? Inquisitor

Vertexx69 - elven rogue (I hope you play this Vertexx69 know you could do a great job) or elven wizard/witch

Songdragon - dwarven cleric (warrior)

Dagonwriter - half orc summoner 

Got good healing (if FtF takes cure light as one of his spells), got melee covered, and possibly all skills (DW - knowledges and Vertexx69 all the others LOL).

Let me know and then let's start on some other parts.

@ FtF Sorry about the miscommunication this is the dice pool method out of the Core book. IC seems to hate it and to think I was think of only using 24 dice 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> got melee covered, and possibly all skills (DW - knowledges and Vertexx69 all the others LOL).




I'm not sure about the knowledge skills... I only have 5 skill points, and there are quite a number of Knowledge skills. I'm taking Planes, but the others will have to wait, it seems.

But I am good with moving on to another part of lead-in. My Summoner is well on the way to being complete. I had forgotten just how expensive the darn falchion was...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

Do we get traits, and if so how many? Are we using hero points? How would you feel about using the occupations and/or drawbacks features from Pathfinder's tome of secrets?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2010)

No worries, as it was my mistake.  Dice Pool is something new to me, and I see where I overlooked that section on the PF rules.  I am thinking that my character might forgo the healing side of his calling, and go more of vigilante route.  It would make for some interesting game play for sure!  

So, traits, how many are we being given?  Are there new ones in that book of yours outside of the core traits?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> WD you are the last to go do you still wish the Alchemist placement above or would you like something different? The group look so far is
> 
> ...




Yes, still gnome (?) alchemist.

I also misunderstood the dice pool method.

Revision:

STR: 4d6
DEX: 4d6
CON: 5d6
INT: 7d6
WIS: 4d6
CHA: 4d6


*EDITING COMPLETE PLEASE ROLL MY STATS NOW HM*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Walking Dad's stat rolls:

STR: 10 
DEX: 11 
CON: 10 
INT: 14 
WIS: 12 
CHA: 12 

And there you go WD and probably not what you hoped for like everyone else sorry but I think if you chose a race to give you a +2 INT you would have a decent alchemist.

I don't have the APG guys sorry but if a rule in it isn't listed as optional let's say (for now) we will use it. Traits we will use but as to how many I'm not sure givin the stats maybe a two or three.

For now you all should decide on equipment, skills, and feats. I see alot of potential great RPing with these characters so far so I am excited to see the finished products.


HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

IC officially hates everyone on this site. I just rolled 4 1s in 7 attacks in the living pathfinder game over the last 24 hours. 

The APG says 2 traits is standard but the DM may want to adjust that up or down depending on the challenge of the adventure. With the crappy stat blocks we got out of IC for that very generous Chargen rule I don't know what you'd like to do. 

The occupation feature from tome of secrets could help people flush out backgrounds as well. I like it as it makes characters a bit more survivable right out of the gate, with a couple options that aren't tied to race or class.

I used the living pathfinder wiki sheet to build "Shade" the elven rogue. She's got a very tragic background.  Where should we post the sheets?

I would totally suicide that set of garbage you just rolled for WD


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

It's not garabage it's.... um character LOL.

I think in 28 d6 rolls for WD not a one of them was a 6. Sorry WD 

I was thinking of more traits and maybe a free +2/+2 feat at first lvl (an old houserule of mine) to help flush out the characters. I will look into the occupations then, anything to help with background and RP is worth looking into.

I'm watching the Frog Hunt thread btw  What does WD's character Ta have against Boon that he keeps attacking the poor cat LOL. 

Attack BN opps no BG 

EDIT: opps here's this http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ky-campaign-saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Walking Dad's stat rolls:
> 
> STR: 10
> DEX: 11
> ...




It is under standard point buy. It is low fantasy

10 0
11 1
10 0
14 5
12 2
12 2



> The creature's ability scores are listed here. Unless  otherwise indicated, a creature's ability scores represent the baseline  of its racial modifiers applied to scores of 10 or 11. Creatures with  NPC class levels have stats in the standard array (13, 12, 11, 10, 9,  8), while creatures with character class levels have the elite array  (15, 14, 12, 11, 10, 8); in both cases, the creature's ability score  modifiers are listed at the end of its description.



15 7
14 5
12 2
11 1
10 0
8 -2

So most humanoid monsters have a better array.

May I at least choose another class to save my concept for a hero character  Maybe an adept or an expert.

Sorry HM, 28d sounds like an innovation, but IC shows once again, why I prefer point buy.

Wasn't there a rule for hopeless characters?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

I vote you reroll WDs block as that is truly pathetic. The point of a game is to have fun...and thats not fun 

I got your back WD!!!

I've posted the link to Shade in the RG.

Whats a +2/+2 feat? like alertness with +2 to 2 skills?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

Found the 3.5 re-roll rule:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/287908-ic-m-m-2nd-gotham-squires.html
Need a total bonus of zero or lower or highest score 13 or lower. With my luck, I got a 14...

I could play the groups henchman, until he dies and I could reroll... 

Or wait for level 6, choose leadership and play the cohort


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Have you thought of something to go with your stats first. A human alchemist would work, look at his physical abilities. He looks like an overweight mage always with his nose in a book or behind his chemistry set and never getting out. 

If we would have done a 15 point buy you would have what? Taken one of those 10's and made it 14 and drop your cha down to raise your dex?

Don't want to rant but that is how everyone makes a character, so far there have been some great ideals from these "bad rolls" and the ideal isn't to have the great hero save the world it is to have the guy you wouldn't think could do it at all accomplish such a feat. Your character WD play what you think is best with what you were dealt but I think there is possiblity in those for a good character.

@Vertexx yes a +2/+2 feat is a feat that gives you +2/+2 to two skills I give them for free to a) help describe the character a little more, and b) because if I didn't they wouldn't really get used.

@DW why did you take Eschew Materials? A spell component pouch would take care of the two materials you need for spells (powdered iron and a focus crystal). are you looking ahead at something??

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Don't want to rant but that is how everyone makes a character, so far there have been some great ideals from these "bad rolls" and the ideal isn't to have the great hero save the world it is to have the guy you wouldn't think could do it at all accomplish such a feat. Your character WD play what you think is best with what you were dealt but I think there is possiblity in those for a good character.




Part of it, I believe, is you like playing what you're dealt, HM. You seem to prefer the random drawbacks, which is OK for some. Others prefer to create the drawback for their character, and that style is supported by point-buy. I fall into the latter category, as point-buy lets me build what I want, rather than building around arbitrary rolls. I think that is a major part of why everyone has been angry about the rolls, as we already had character concepts, and these sup-par rolls have messed with our preconceived characters.



> @DW why did you take Eschew Materials? A spell component pouch would take care of the two materials you need for spells (powdered iron and a focus crystal). are you looking ahead at something??
> 
> HM




I took Eschew Materials because I didn't want to spend 5 GP. 
And in case we ever get taken prisoner, tied up or have stuff stolen, I won't be doomed for it. An easy way to mess with a caster is to deprive them of their material components and/or spellbook. Thankfully, I don't have to deal with the latter at all.

If you look at the spells covered by the spell component pouch, it is most spells. And without a pouch (say, through Disarm or Sunder), that fireball-casting Wizard suddenly isn't so dangerous. But if he has Eschew Materials, he's still fine and blasting away. Eschew Materials protects me from that. It might be a bit of paranoia, but such a thing never hurts. Especially in this game.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2010)

So, two traits, or three?  And just ton confirm, we are getting the +2/+2 feat for free, right?  Just wanted to clarify, as I am updating character sheet right now.  Also, what traits are available to take?  I know the original traits from the pdf they give out, which have the Combat, Faith, Magic and Social traits, but I was wondering if there were any more that were available, before I make a selection.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

DW now would I do anything like that , (never thought of sundering a spell pouch thanks, ) It just seems to me you have so few material spells and spells per day that it wouldn't matter. Question would Augment summoning work on your SLA summoned creatures? Or is that just for the spell version?

And...


Let's start with two traits from  here 

And yes go ahead and pick a free +2/+2 feat.

And try and use the character sheet in the RG please. 

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would think augment summoning would work on the eidolon since it uses the summon monster feature. It occurred to why players weren't choosing human to start with 2 feats to get that last night.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm at Borders and my copy is due in two weeks . They don't know why the hold up I was suppose to get it today.

Tome of Secerts is an outside source from paizo? Is it avaiable in stores?

Oh LOVE!! LOVE!! Shade btw. Great work.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 10, 2010)

So how do people feel about a paladin? It would not be the first class that the character will have, but something to multi-class into. I know a paladin can cause issues with a party so I thought I would ask. I can always go fighter instead. Right now I am thinking of a dwaven cleric of Torag (Artifice and Good are likely domains).

Are the feats/spells in the WotBS players pdf available? Gate Pass folks have some feat options.

Thanks,
Songdragon


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its not published by Piazo but by Damant. The 3rd party races and classes on the PFSRD are all from "tome of secrets"

And a paladin might have a problem with Shade as time passes as she is on an "evil by necessity" kind of angle for the future.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> DW now would I do anything like that , (never thought of sundering a spell pouch thanks, ) It just seems to me you have so few material spells and spells per day that it wouldn't matter.




Yes, yes I think you would do that. When you set a hydra against a party nowhere near capable of fighting it, forcing us to run and more-or-less cornering us... Yeah...

And it is precisely because I have so few spells that I need the components. Or do away with them, thanks to the feat.



> Question would Augment summoning work on your SLA summoned creatures? Or is that just for the spell version?





Vertexx69 said:


> I would think augment summoning would work on the eidolon since it uses the summon monster feature. It occurred to why players weren't choosing human to start with 2 feats to get that last night.




I'd say it depends on what you rule, HM. Personally, I see that as a strong boost to the eidolon... But I'm not sure how I would rule. Given our stat rolls, it might be a good thing to boost it.
But it should apply to my Summon Monster SLA (there are examples in 3.5 of a demon using its Summon and applying Augment Summoning), even if it doesn't apply to the eidolon.

And Songdragon, I have no problem with a Paladin. As long as he's not too preachy... And doesn't get confused when the half-orc comes up Lawful Good.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes Songdragon the players guide stuff is all avaiable but may need a little twiking to Pathfinder. Depends on what you want. And I think DW character won't have a problem with you being a paladin.

Tome of Secerts has a pdf for 10 bucks but I could get the APG pdf for that also darn. What is this occupations like Vertexx69?? Is it extras or replacement for traits? Give you more control over class skill choices?

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Wait a sec in my defense that hydra was EL5 and the average party lvl was 3rd. And it was suppose to be a way to show off Vance's abilities.  

Not for you all to overcome just to get some shots in and have the NPC prove himself so when he decided to take on the elven army coming, you all figured he could handle his own. Besides I gave you a woods to hide in and give everyone a +2 AC and btw that hydra is still lurking in the river.

Back to character gene...

I like all the backgrounds so far and as you all start in Gate Pass you would have heard of the "Scourge" it seems the new emporess doesn't like arcane casters.  And has sent her Inquistiors to the city to destory them all.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Let's start with two traits from  here HM




Not fan based content, right?  Some of that stuff was Fan Generated, and not Core Rules or tested.  Just needing to clarify.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

As its OGL I can post this example of an occupation of which the tome of secrets has 40.

*Pirate*
Pirates are the bandits of the seas.
Alignment: Any non-lawful
Skills: Choose 3 of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select is
already a class skill, you receive a +1 competence
bonus on checks using that skill.
Acrobatics, Appraise, Climb, Intimidate,
Knowledge (geography), Profession (sailor),
Survival, Swim
Bonus Feat: Choose either Persuasive or Two-
Weapon Fighting
Starting Money: 2d4x10

The extra starting cash ranges from 1d4-4d4 X10gp, and the various occupations range from giving 1-3 skills from a limited list like that above, which differs for each. Half of them give a bonus feat.

I would suggest occupation instead of the +2/+2 if you decide to use the option.

@ FtF - the list looks like its almost the same as in the APG. But the fan generated ones say so in their description.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Traits will be subject to approval and if some give you a big power bonus it might balance out the average stats. Just use them as an ideal maybe even make up your own to fit background and what you wish for your character.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2010)

I looked through most of the traits in the PFSRD... And the vast majority are fan-created.

And while I like the sound of the occupations, I don't have a single PF book and no resources to purchase one. Makes it hard for me to go along with extra rules...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Everyone is ninjaing me LOL  on all of you LOL

Hmmm I like those options and it will also add to background and give you some custom sculpting on which skills are class skills. Why not just list the occupations and if someone picks one then you can list it's abilities for us Vertexx69?

As a replacement for the +2/+2 why not both like I said those feats never get used.

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=Occupations 
(B) means bonus feat

Acolyte
Animal Catcher
Apprentice
Arcane Merchant
Arcane Student (B)
Athlete (B)
Bandit (B)
Beggar (B)
Con Artist (B)
Courtesan
Courier (B)
Courtier
Diplomat (B)
Entertainer (B)
Farmer
Fisherman (B)
Gladiator (B)
Guardian 
Guide
Healer
Hermit (B)
Hunter (B)
Investigator (B)
Laborer (B)
Merchant (B)
Miner 
Noble Warrior (B)
Nomad (B)
Pirate (B)
Primitive (B)
Scholar (B)
Scribe
Seaman (B)
Serf (B)
Servant
Soldier (B)
Squire
Stablehand (B)
Tavern Server (B)
Thief
Woodsman[/sblock]
Shade will definitely be taking pirate then, with 2 weapon fighting.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2010)

More info on the following:

Hermit
Investigator
Guide
Hunter

Thanks!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Vertexx69 how about this...

Everyone please pick an occupation to help round out your character along with two traits. If your occupation doesn't have a Bonus Feat(B) then you may pick up a +2/+2 feat for free. 

Looking at the list some occupations for players I see could be...

DW: Scribe, Arcane student, Apperntice

FtF: Squire, Noble warrior, Investigator

WD: Scholar, Scribe, Arcane merchant

Songdragon: Acoylte, Courier, Diplomat

Vertexx69: Con artist, Bandit

But really anything can be in your past probably a profession you wanted to get out of.

*EDIT: NINJA'ED AGAIN*

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I have sent Ftf the info he asked for.

HM how do you feel about the +2 skill item conversation over on the living pathfinder boards? Because thats where I was going with Shades mask.

I chose Dirty Fighting and Heirloom Weapon (Rapier) as Shade's Traits since she learned to fight on the streets, and the rapier is a very aristocratic weapon that her father either gave her, or she stole when she was sent away for good.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw that and is one of the things I love about her. If you pay the extra cash for the +2 then it is alright with me. Is the mask white? black or something else?

All I can picture is those hollywood undead guys the one with the white mask when I think of her. (Guy in the center ) I will need a good picture of it in my head to post NPC reactions LOL at -2 

Ok I gtg meet the gf for dinner be back on tonight.

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

The mask is the face of a delicate elven beauty. Its blackened silver with finely painted, but dull bronze highlights and large holes for her eyes with a long false alabaster ear-tip to hide the fact  that she is missing half her right ear. The mask ends at her upper lip, following the corners of the mouth down to the edge of the jaw line. It has no chin so Shade's speech is not impeded at all, (much to the dismay of those she verbally abuses on a regular basis.)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, Barrik's traits are Dirty Fighting and Focused Mind.

As for occupations... None of them seem to fit Barrik all that well... I suppose if I could get more info on Arcane Student, Scholar and Scribe, those might fit. But none of them seem to really fit in, in my opinion.

One more reason I'm not favoring the idea... It's one more thing to keep track of, from a book I don't have nor have any intention of purchasing. At least, not for a while. I'm joining in because of easy access to the PFSRD. And it's legal.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 11, 2010)

Can I get some info on the follow professions... Acolyte, Diplomat, Merchant?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Question would Augment summoning work on your SLA summoned creatures? Or is that just for the spell version?HM




Unfortunately, the FAQ answers that...

*Q: Does the feat Augment Summoning affect Eidolon during the summon like other spell-like abilities?
A: (Jason Bulmahn 11/30/09)* Summoning the eidolon is actually a supernatural ability and is not subject to the Augment Summoning feat.[Source]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not surprised. But I don't particularly mind. Now, if they said Augment didn't work with the Summon Monster SLA, I'd be mad.

And, thanks to Vertexx, I've settled on Arcane Student for Barrik's former occupation. Bonus feat is Spell Focus (Conjuration) and the skill bonuses go to Knowledge (the planes) and use Magic Device (already class skills, so +1 bonus).

Are you giving us max GP for our occupations as well, HM?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure you may have max gold for them to make it easy. And like I said doesn't look like a lot of time to be buying inbetween adventures (war and all you understand). Glad you found an occupation you like and as glad you got Spell Focus and Eschew Materials both. 

I like that the summon SLA is 1 min/lvl makes it very useful. And balanced as you can only have one or the eidolon in play at a time. You will need to have a few monsters figured out once you can augment them to save your poor DM the hassel.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 11, 2010)

One of the benefits I discovered of the PFSRD I linked earlier is this: the Summon Monster links include statblocks for the critters, with Augmented stats and rolls in brackets. 

And I tend to set up pre-made info for anything like that anyway.

And I am off to buy more stuff... Likely get myself a Chain Shirt...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

HM, first let me say I consider you a friend on these board.



HolyMan said:


> Have you thought of something to go with your stats first. A human alchemist would work, look at his physical abilities. He looks like an overweight mage always with his nose in a book or behind his chemistry set and never getting out.



 No it wouldn't. I imagined a half crazy gnome alchemist, throwing medieval Molotovs and and if cornered, gulps his mutagen to fight like a cornered rat.

An alchemist needs some DEX to hit with his bombs. His mutagens are only suicide with that bad physical stats. So I just lost 2 of the 3 alchemist class features. And I would have to play a race I don't wanted to play.

I could

a) trying the hell out to optimize a character with bad abilities

or

b) go with it and play a tragic figure, who always wanted to be a hero, but never had the inborn talent.

The second sounds more like roleplaying.



HolyMan said:


> If we would have done a 15 point buy you would have what? Taken one of those 10's and made it 14 and drop your cha down to raise your dex?




My monk has Cha 8, fine, but my other PF characters have 10, 13 and 17.
And with a 15 standard point buy, I would have 5 more points... 



HolyMan said:


> Don't want to rant but that is how everyone makes a character, so far there have been some great ideals from these "bad rolls" and the ideal isn't to have the great hero save the world it is to have the guy you wouldn't think could do it at all accomplish such a feat.



Was any hero of the fellowship so incompetent?
Any of the Heroes of the Lance?
What is the ideal you are talking about?



HolyMan said:


> Your character WD play what you think is best with what you were dealt but I think there is possiblity in those for a good character.
> 
> ...





Here they are (short stats version with abilities):

Fantalass, the Evoker (Elf Wizard) LN

Str 10 
Dex 13 
Con 8 
Int 16
Wis 12 
Cha 12 

Feat: Point Blank Shot

Snobby elf who thinks he is better than anyone else. Nearly has always a light cold.

---

Alrik (Human Fighter) LG

Str 12 
 Dex 11 
 Con 10 
 Int 14 
 Wis 12 
 Cha 12 

Young farmboy who found an armor and a weapon by accident. Always bullied for being a bright but frail kid, he trained for himself and left his home to defend the weak.

Feats: Endurance, Diehard
Fighter Feat: Combat Expertise.

---

Neebo (goblin rogue) CG/CN
Str 8 
 Dex 15 
 Con 10 
 Int 14 
 Wis 12 
 Cha 10

Feat: Weapon Finesse

Bright goblin who has joint the heroes because they killed him as they encountered him in a cave.


---


All: Please vote my character.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 11, 2010)

I am fine with WD getting a reroll of stats there. I would rather see him play his gnomish alchemist tossing his bobs to and fro... than having him unsatisfied with a concept he really does not want to play. That and all but 1 of his stats were really that good. So with that, I think that is 2 of the 5 players who do not mind WD having another shot at randomness.

That said... I likely will not have my character done today. I have to take my wife into the city to see a specialist (nothing uber serious, but something that needs to be done sort of thing).

Thank you Vertexx69 for the info on occupations. I think I will be going with the diplomat (perception with perception as a class skill and persuasive as bonus feat and 160g to start there)

Gist of what I have considered for background, would be that as a teen (so 25ish for a dwarf) she was with her parents (who were diplomats themselves) were at a celebration of some sort after completing a trade deal for several merchants of Gate Pass, when most became ill from a deadly gaseous poison. It killed many, including one of the character's parents. She barely lived through the ordeal. She has since lived with a debilitation condition as her  lungs were scared and she continues to have shortness of breath when doing anything with great effort for any real length of time. While she has trained herself over the years to endure, she still suffers at pain to herself. She joined the church of Torag, who saved her. One of the priests there, saw potential in her. She has learned, and has served as a diplomat and liaison of the church to other factions within Gate Pass.

Skills: Diplomacy +9, Know (religion) +6, Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Linguistics +6

Traits: Ease of Faith( +1 bonus to diplomacy) and Charming (+1 to bluff/diplomacy for those attracted to you, and +1 to DC for language dependent spells)

I will do up what I can today and pick a name...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> I am fine with WD getting a reroll of stats there. I would rather see him play his gnomish alchemist tossing his bobs to and fro... than having him unsatisfied with a concept he really does not want to play. That and all but 1 of his stats were really that good. So with that, I think that is 2 of the 5 players who do not mind WD having another shot at randomness.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the support, but I think HM will stand to his decision. I meant to vote between the three options down in my post. But thanks.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> HM, first let me say I consider you a friend on these board.




WD you are my first friend here in EnWorld and I thank you dearly for that, and whatever you play I promise to help make the game fun for you.

My vote is for the elf.

a) it fits the whole Scourge concept of the game
b) other roles are filled
c) if you don't go forbidden school(enchantment) sleep is quite a useful spell to have.


HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 11, 2010)

FWIW, I also support WD getting a re-roll.

But of the three character options, I'd have to vote Goblin, then Elf. I can't help it... I seem to like having unconventional races in the game.

And I should be finished editing Barrik in the RG... Adding that 120 GP was very helpful.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> My vote is for the elf.
> 
> ...




The elf is nearer to my original wish to play an arcane Int based character.
But he is also frail (d6, negative Con mod) so please don't cry foul if he dies.

a) yes, think him a bit like an elven Raistlin, but less likeable. 
b) what roles? I looked in the RG and saw an inquisitor, summoner and rogue. Wasn't there a 5th character?
c) actually, I begin to like colorspray more...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

a) how does one get less likable yikes!
b) the cleric role from Songdragon
c) I guess if you do have a death wish for the character than a close range spell like that would do it. LOL

I need to work on dieties as it is very open only mentioning 8 main gods and I have scoured the adventure for more info will have something before we start.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

I woild like to take these traits (fresh from the APG):

Forlorn: +1 to Fort save.
Reactionary: +2 to initiative

I change from evoker to illusion (shadow) specialist (same as illusion, but different school powers (also from the APG).


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure WD I don't have my APG yet but we are going to be using it. So go ahead. Occupation??

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

Arcane Student.

Choosing Linguistics and Use Magic Device as class skills and Spell Focus (illusion) as bonus feat.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2010)

Is Scribe Scroll a feat that would be able to be used in this type of campaign?  Just asking, as I am toying around with feats/skills/etc.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes it may not be so much in the beginning but later on when you are at the mage's school and all. Take what you wish and I will help find you time and extra XP to use it. 

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 12, 2010)

Crafting of magical items no longer requires experience to do so. They changed that aspect of magical item creation in Pathfinder.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Deities in our War of the Burning Sky Campaign.


```
[U]NAME                 ASPECT[/U]
Davendithas         Knowledge
Gracenys            Rulership                      
Alidiana            Magic
Jamven              War
Quimorel            Dreams
Zinnastine          Weather
Ravaonna            Fire
Hortumal            Creation
```
 
All the gods are unaligned, and each embodies both the positive and negative aspects of their aspects. There are multiple religions based on the gods, from those worshiping all aspects of all the gods to those revering only the negative or positive aspects of one god. While these are the primary spheres of influence of the gods, they are by no means the only things they have control over. If you want to add a smaller facet to a god to round out a concept for a character's beliefs, please let me know.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

The only thing in the above post that is mine is the names LOL.  

I was in a game lasted all of 1.5 rounds that had this bases for a religion. And I think it will fit the game. How does it work. Well with my character I worshipped the goddess of fire. And my character was Lawful Good I choose to worship the fact that fire brings forth light and warmth (good aspects).

I could just as easily chose to be Chaotic Evil and chose to worship how fire brings about pain and destruction (evil aspects).

You as players can chose any or all the deities above and how you chose to interrput what their aspects mean to you from the way you play your character and alignment.

There are no evil gods only evil men. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Crafting of magical items no longer requires experience to do so. They changed that aspect of magical item creation in Pathfinder.




Good to know I am still new to PF it's only like a year old after all.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 13, 2010)

So, what about favored weapons for each of those?  I gain proficiency with my Deity's Favored Weapon.  Thoughts?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

You need not take one deity the church you represent could be of all eight. If you are good (LG,CG,NG) then the followers thank them for everything they provide. You could be a hunter for those who pervert the testments of this. It depends on your alignment.

If you wish to worship one god then you would:

1) Chose a character alignment
2) Chose a deity
3) Decide what your alignment says about your deities aspect.
4) What domains fit
5) Pick a weapon that fits
6) Name this new church/cult

Example:
1) Lawful Evil
2) Davendithas
3) That knowledge is only for those who deserve it. You should work to gain the knowledge you acquire and use any means to do so. You shouldn't give "free" knowledge. Knowledge should be hidden and earned.
4) Knowledge, Trickery, Rune, Law
5) Dagger
6) Protector's of the Blank Book

Have fun, 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

To be sure:

We gain 2 traits and 1 occupation?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

That correct WD and if the occupation doesn't allow for a bonus feat you get to choose a free +2/+2 feat.

Will be getting an IC set up let's say end of the month, two weeks. You should decide if anyone knows anyone else or are you all strangers to each other. I would think Shade would be anti-social but the rest you can decide if you know one or more other characters.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 13, 2010)

For the pantheon... while simple, it is also complicated. I already had the joys of making up a pantheon of Living Pathfinder here (no it was not too hard). Would using something  like the gods from the pathfinder book not work at all? I kinda just went with Toarg, which I believe was mentioned in the basics of Marda Hammerstar's background. Even went for that theme on the webpage I did up... Marda's Webpage. 

I think most of the character is done. I have to decide where to put a skill rank (if I want linguistics or not) and if there was anything better than Selective Channeling (all the feats I want require a +1 bab). Although I have not read the PFAPG, the Holy Vindicator mentioned, seems a possibility down the road.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Great little character sheet Songdragon, 

I don't see anything complicated at all just change the name from Torag to Hortumal. That's it.

You can have all the same portfolios and just RP it as the god's aspect of creating to build arms and armor(forge), walls and battlements(protection), catapults and ballistas(stragety).

Fleshing out of all this can be done as we play not need right away unless someone makes a Knowledge(reilgion) skill check at DC30.  If that happens we may need to think as few things up LOL.

EDIT: opps feat want to tell you to look into Shield Focus (+1 AC with a shield)

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a note - Heirloom Weapon has +1 MW bonus to attack roll AND +1 Trait bonus to attack roll.  Shade has taken this feat, and only listed the +1 MW quality, not the +1 trait as well. 

ON that note, for Heirloom weapons, which is what I am leaning towards, are we going to be able to enhance them?  Such as pay to get them +1 later on, add magical qualities, etc?  I can understand the downtime it would take, and that perhaps the heirloom weapon would have to be left at the 'shop' for some time while it is being 'worked on', but if possible, then it's worth it to me.

I also agree with songdragon.  The deity concept is nice, but a little hard for an Inquisitor to wrap his head around.  He follows his Deity's faiths, and is out to punish those that go against them.  If a deity is able to cover all aspects of the alignment paths, then there is no real 'going against' his deity's faith...

Trying to come up with a way to cover this, still thinking...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Enchanting weapons could be done and your right about the downtime but we can work on all that. You will end up in a mage's school (I think adventure #3) so could be done there.

You need only worry about your chosen path. Say you choose Zinnastine(weather) you are Good and follow the way that weather provides for the harvest, or winds to let ships transport goods, and the like. Then you need only worry about those that also follow this path and try to make the weather do as they wish when they wish, though what they want is good the way they are going about it is an afront to your faith.

So just keep in the circle. Although it maybe hard for you to do alot of evil routing out as this campaign doesn't deal with religions much (so I will work on side quests if you like).

Also I am learning this is a High Magic world, floating ships, teleporting armies, etc. So be prepared for alot of magic to be around.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, sounds feasible.  I think I can create a 'Following' of a chosen deity and go from there.  As fro the routing out of evil, I think I can manage to simply find some way of deeming our main foes as corruptors of his faith in some way.  

Here goes:
Option 1
1) Chose a character alignment - Choatic Good
2) Chose a deity - Zinnastine
3) Decide what your alignment says about your deities aspect. - Weather the storms, for they will judge the worthy.  The unworthy will feel the wrath of the gods while the worthy will find nature's blessing.
4) What domains fit - Air, Healing, Plant, Sun, Water, Weather
5) Pick a weapon that fits - Trident (Seriously, how often do you see a Trident being used?  Longspear or Spear would work as well, considering he would be using Storms, which would eventually call down lightning)
6) Name this new church/cult - The Tempests Order
7) Domain would be Weather - Gain Storm Burst and at 8th level gain Lightning Lord (Both offensive ranged attacks dealing with bringing down the wrath of the gods onto foes)

Option 2
1) Chose a character alignment - Neutral Good
 2) Chose a deity - Gracenys
3) Decide what your alignment says about your deities aspect. - Leadership is worthless without those who follow.  Teach, so that you may learn.  Learn, so that you may teach others.
 4) What domains fit - Community, Glory, Good, Knowledge, Nobility, Protection, Strength
5) Pick a weapon that fits - Longsword?  ( No idea really on this one... )
 6) Name this new church/cult - The Guiding Hand
7) Domain would be Nobility:  Grants Inspiring Word, and at 8th level gain Leadership with +2 bonus to Leadership Score (Not sure if Leadership would be a feat worth taking in this type of campaign, but can't hurt with asking)

At least I have it narrowed down to only 2 Domains now...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmm I saw a trident  here  

For the first spear sounds good but also warhammer (thunder), javelins (usually a secondary weapon but for this they would look like lightning bolts), ranseur (tridentish), sword, two-bladed (wrath of the tempest as you whirl it around.

the second, morning star (justice bringer), shield (people's protector), any standard bladed would fit as a weapon of the common people, as would crossbows and halberds. for exotic a bastard sword if following means your church believes in the dual nature to rule over justly but firmly. 

Your build think of what you wish to play and then use the guidelines to help bring it about.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 17, 2010)

Heya HM. Sorry I have not finalized the character concept. It has been blistering hot (Was 39°C/102°F) out of late and save the mornings or evenings I have tried to keep the computer off. I had considered going with Gracenys and doing a nobility/travel domains, but our inquisitor has taken the good. Not saying we cannot work together and the like. I will make a decision here and have things done for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 17, 2010)

Remember, I had two choices, and either one will work wonders for me.  If you want to Nobility, then go for it.  I am not too keen on the Leadership feat given at level 8, as I don't think it would benefit him too well.  But you on the other hand - I think it would go well with the Dwarven Cleric.

I can alter my character to go with a different Domain, no problem!  Glad someone is taking Nobility though, which makes it good on everyone else, as they are able to buff at range of 30'.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2010)

Now that's what I like to see in some party building.  thanks FtF 

A note that if you don't know but I'm sure you all do sblocks are not working so please edit your characters and take the / out of your /sblock so they can be gone over easily and you can add it back once things are fixed.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 17, 2010)

FtF... If you are sure, I could work with that. I considered Rulership with nobility, being a diplomat, which says something to the effect of being a noble, which I was going to work with.

Also, I have access to an Advanced Player's Guide. For the inquistor's domains, and for clerics mainly, the domains have options for sub domains that work off of the main domain. What they do is you switch out the abilities of the domain for the one listed in the subdomain as well as the different spells offered.

Example being Martyr off of the Nobility Domain. It changes the 8th level ability to Sacrificial Bond (which lets you take all the damage an ally in 30ft was going to take. 1/day (2 at 14, 3 at 20). And changes the spells. 2nd level with shield other and 6th level sacrificial oath (which is a spell in the book). (I might consider the subdomain myself)

If you are interested in a particular domain, I can let you know what a few of the subdomains are. That is if HM approves.

I am glad that sblocks not working was not just me. Sucks they are not working though.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 17, 2010)

PM Sent SongDragon.  Hopefully we can work out character out to possibly even know each other and traveled together.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 17, 2010)

(PM back at you FtF)

Here is what I have done for deity stuff...

1) Lawful Good
2) Gracenyes
3) Lead by example. Travel amongst the people, deal with them fairly and with respect. Protect them from evil in it's many forms.
4)  Community, Glory, Good, Nobility, Protection
5) Scepter (heavy mace)
6) The Guiding Way

I really wanted Travel... but it just did not fit. 30ft in heavy armor would have rocked. Oh well, RP over maxing out crunchy goodness... sometimes 

I went with Nobility (Martyr subdomain) and Glory (Heroism subdomain)

Marda is now posted: Marda's Stats

I am working on part of her background with FtF.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

Heads up everyone in this game! I am off to dinner and a movie (or gf will kill me). Then as I am caught up in all other threads I will be coming back and starting character checking. But as i don;t have an APG it will be limited.

Will work on characters and getting an IC up this weekend if everyone is up for that. 

Oh drat forgot my important post/discussion. Let me do that now.

IMPORTANT:

As I have been reading this adventure and the campaign guide it has accured to me that each adventure is a series of goals the PC's must complete, and not even in order. 

So I was thinking that I will be taking out XP from the equation of this game. You will be given a goal and when it is complete you will level up. This will eliminate the need for alot of the "filler encounters" that are needed to give a character the experience they would need normally, but only slow down PbP. So will be keeping the major story encounters and dropping a few of the others here and there. 

The first adventure should get you to about lvl 3 so there will be two goals during the game complete them for lvl ups and don't worry about treasure. Perhaps an encounter will have more than normal or you will find a hidden stash of items from the encounters you didn't have (to keep it even). I could play the game encounter by encounter, spot by spot, but it would take us about 20 years. LOL

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Modules/pre-set storylines tend to include extra fights, either for drama or XP padding. And, like you said, that slows down PbP even more.

The "goal system" (for lack of a better term) seems okay. Are you planning for the level-ups to occur in the middle of action, or just once we complete the given goals? Treasure will be trickier, no doubt, but I think we will manage. We're mostly casters, so we can use spells to boost ourselves (if need be). My Summoner will definitely focus on buff spells.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2010)

It will depend on the goal, I think this first module is suppose to take like one night to complete (in game time). So just a little twiking and we should be fine.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2010)

*RED INK TIME*

Sorry FTF you are up first.

[sblock=Aaron Human Inquisitor]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Inquisitor
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common
Deity: Gracenys[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]

```
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int:  8 (-1)
Wis: 17 (+3) (+2 Racial)
Cha: 11 (+0)
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]

```
HP: 12 = [1d8 + 3] + 1 (FC)
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX),
AT: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AF: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (INQ)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
FOR: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
REF: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (stat)
WIL: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: 0
Spell Resistance: 0
```
 
First a question: Why is everything in code blocks?? 

[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Melee +2
Ranged +3
Bastard Sword: +4 = +0(BAB) +2(STR) +2(MW/TRT)/ DMG = 1d10+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2 no shield so you could use two handed uping damage to 1d10+3
Silver Short Sword:+4 +2= +0(BAB) +2(STR) +0(MISC)/ DMG = 1d6+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Spiked Gauntlet: +2 = +0(BAB) +2(STR) +0(MISC)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P), CRIT 20x2
Dagger (melee): +2 = +0(BAB) +2(STR) +0(MISC)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger (R:10'): +3 = +0(BAB) +3(DEX) +0(MISC)/ DMG = 1d3+2(P), dmg= 1d4+2 CRIT 19-20x2

There no code block that is better.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]+2 to any stat (WIS), Medium Size, 30' movement, Bonus 1st level feat, +1 Skill rank each level[/sblock]
[sblock=Inquisitor Features]*Class Proficiencies*
Simple Weapons plus the hand crossbow, longbow, repeating crossbow, shortbow, and the favored weapon of their deity(_Bastard Sword_). Light Armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

*Spells Known*-
*Orisons*- (Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic)
*1 *- (Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith)
Spells per Day "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
*1* - (_)(_)

*Domain - Nobility*
*Inspiring Word(Sp)*- 6/day: Standard Action, creature within 30' gains +2 morale bonus to attack, skill check, ability check and saving rolls for (1/2 Class Level, Min 1) rounds. Usable 3+(WIS modifier) times per day.
*Does this ability say anything about a person only gaining the benefits once per day or some such? Just hard for me to check all this just yet.*

*Judgment*- 1/day, Swift Action to start and switch in combat, lasts until end of combat
(Can not be frightened, panicked, paralyzed, stunned, or unconscious, or prevented from combat)
	
	



```
[B]Destruction[/B]
+1 Sacred Bonus to Damage Rolls, +1 per round, Max +3
[B]Healing[/B]
Fast Healing 1, +1 per round, Max +3
[B]Justice[/B]
+1 Sacred Bonus to Attack Rolls, +1 per round, Max +3
[B]Piercing[/B]
+1 Sacred Bonus to Concentration Checks vs SR, +1 per round, Max +3
[B]Protection[/B]
+1 Sacred Bonus to AC, +1 per round, Max +3
[B]Purity[/B]
+1 Sacred Bonus to Saving Throws, +1 per round, Max +3
[B]Resiliency[/B]
Damage Reduction 1/Magic, +1 per round, Max +3
[B]Resistance[/B]
2 Points Energy Resistance
(Cold, Fire, Acid, Electricity, or Sonic), +2 per round, Max +6
[B]Smiting[/B]
First Round = Nothing
Second Round = Weapons count as Magic vs DR
Third Round = Weapons count as one alignment type vs DR
```
*Monster Lore*
Add WIS modifier to Knowledge skill check to identify abilities and weaknesses of creatures

*Stern Gaze*
+1/2 Inquisitor Level (Min +1) Morale Bonus to Intimidate and Sense Motive
240gp[/sblock][sblock=Occupation]*Noble Warrior*
Low ranking noble born of privilege.
+1 Competence bonus to Sense Motive
Bonus Feat = Martial Weapon Proficiency 160gp[/sblock][sblock=Feats]Martial Weapon Proficiency (Occupation)*(please list what weapon, I'm thinking short sword but that is a guess)*
Combat Reflexes - Additional AoO's for Dex Modifier (4 AoO's/day)*should be 4AoO/round*
Bodyguard - If adjacent ally attacked, use AoO vs foe for Aid Another for +2AC to Ally *need full description of this feat but I like it so far*[/sblock][sblock=Traits]Heirloom Weapon - Bastard Sword - MW and +1 Trait bonus on Attack Rolls
Armor Expert - Armor Check Penalty reduced by 1 *will take your word for it* [/sblock][sblock=Skills]Skill Ranks: 6
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -1

```
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total [COLOR=red][B]Missing Class Skill[/B][/COLOR]
Bluff                      0    +0    +0    +0
Climb                      0    +2    -1    +1
Craft(??)                  0    -1    +0    -1
Diplomacy                  0    +0    +0    +0
Disguise                   0    +0    +0    +0
Heal                       1    +3    +3    +7
Jump                       0    +2    -1    +1
Intimidate                 0    +0    +1    +1
Knowledge (Arcana)         1    -1    +3    +3/+6
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)  0    -1    +0    -1/+2
Knowledge (Nature)         0    -1    +0    -1/+2
Knowledge (Planes)         0    -1    +0    -1/+2
Knowledge (Religion)       1    -1    +3    +3/+6
Perception                 1    +3    +3    +7
Profession (??)            0    +3    +0    +3
Ride                       0    +3    -1    +2
Sense Motive               1    +3    +5    +9
Spellcraft                 0    -1    +0    -1
Stealth                    0    +3    -1    +2
Survival                   1    +3    +3    +7
Swim                       0    +2    -1    +1
```
 
*Better if you list them like this:*
Sense Motive +9 = +1 (ranks) +3 (WIS) +3 (class skill) +1(stern gaze) +1 (oocupation) *and you only need list those skills you have a rank in.* 
[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost(gp)      Weight (lbs)
[B]WORN[/B]
Explorers Outfit (Free)         0              0
Silver Holy Symbol             25              1
Chain Shirt                   100             25
MW Bastard Sword (Heirloom)    35              6
Spiked Gauntlet                 5              1
Cold Iron Dagger                4              1
Silver Short Sword             30              2
Signal Whistle                  .8             0
Signet Ring                     5              0
Spell Component Pouch           5              2
 
[B]Scroll Case[/B]                     1              .5
Cure Light Wounds              25              0
 
[B]MW Backpack[/B] [COLOR=red][B]??[/B][/COLOR]                50              4
Flint & Steel                   1              0
Waterskin                       1              4
Weapon Cordx5                   .5             0
Whetstone                       .02            2
Silk Rope                      10              5
Portrait Book                  10              3
Ink                             8              0
Inkpen                          .1             0
 
[B]Belt Pouch[/B]                      1              .5
Chalk x5 (colored)              .05            0
```
*Have not done the numbers for equipment I hate math. Will check later.*
*Treasure*: 81gp, 5sp, 3cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 57
Maximum weight possible:
Light Load Max = 58 lbs *66** *??*
Medium Load Max= 116 lbs *133** *??*
Heavy Load Max = 175 lbs *200* ??*
Lift off Ground = 350 lbs
Overhead = 175 lbs
Drag = 875 lbs[/sblock][sblock=Portrait]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*GREAT PIC BTW*[/sblock][sblock=Details]Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 176lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Fair
Appearance: ...
Deamenaor: TBD[/sblock][sblock=Background]... [/sblock][sblock=Adventure Log] None yet[/sblock][sblock=Level Ups] N/A only first level[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2010)

*Ok DW, next (this is why I wanted the character sheets posted this way.)*

[sblock=Barrik Mav’kar, Half-Orc Summoner]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Orc
Class: Summoner (Occupation: Arcane Student)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common, Orc, Draconic, Giant, Goblin
Deity: None
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14
DEX: 15
CON: 17
INT: 17
WIS: 10
CHA: 13 (11 +2 racial)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d8 + 3] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)*says +4 for armor above*
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Summoner)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (stat)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (stat)
Will: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (stat)
Speed: 30 feet
Damage Reduction: 0
Spell Resistance: 0
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Falchion (melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/DMG = 2d4+3(S), CRIT 18-20x2
Light Crossbow (ranged): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (DEX)/DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT 19-20x2, 80 ft. range increment (max range 800 ft.)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Darkvision 60’
Intimidating: +2 Intimidate
Orc Blood: Race is both Human and Orc
Orc Ferocity: Fight disabled for 1 more round when brought under 0 HP
Weapon Familiarity: Greataxe and Falchion; Orc weapons are martial
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Spellcasting and Cantrips
Eidolon
Life Link: If Eidolon is about to be destroyed, sacrifice HP to keep it around.
Summon Monster I, 4/day: As spell, summoned creatures remain for 1 min/level. If Eidolon or another Summon Monster is active, new summon replaces it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats and Traits]
Focused Mind: +2 on Concentration checks
Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking *nice with monster summoning*

Spell Focus (Conjuration) (bonus, Occupation)
Eschew Materials (1st)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 5
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -2
Skills:
Handle Animal +5 =1 (ranks) +1 (CHA) +3 (class skill)
Knowledge (the planes) +8 =1 (ranks) +3 (INT) +3 (class skill) +1 (Occupation)
Knowledge (arcane) +7 =1 (ranks) +3 (INT) +3 (class skill)
Spellcraft +7 =1 (ranks) +3 (INT) +3 (class skill)
Use Magic Device +6 =1 (ranks) +1 (CHA) +3 (class skill) +1 (Occupation)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
 Falchion                      75g    8
 Chain Shirt                  25g    20
 Light Crossbow               35g    4
 Backpack                      2g    2
 Bedroll                       1s    5
 Flint and steel               1g
Weapon Cord                    1s
Trail rations (10)             5g     5
50 cbow bolts                  5g    5
Traveler’s Outfit
```
*Please list starting gold I don't have my APG yet.*
Treasure: 16 gp, 8 sp, cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 54 lbs
Maximum weight possible: 175 lbs
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mending, Read Magic

Level 1 (2/day): Enlarge Person, Shield *front line fighter you sure you don't want Tougness over Eschew materials for now??*
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 6’6”
Weight: 290 lbs.
Hair Color: black
Eye Color: yellow
Skin Color: gray-green
Appearance: Barrik Mav’kar looks like typical half-orc. He is big (6’6” and 250 lbs.), muscular, has a gritty voice, has a set of jutting tusks, his skin is a green-gray color and his eyes are a putrid yellow, while ropy black hair reaches down to the small of his back. But by no means is Barrik your typical half-orc. Despite his voice being as harsh-sounding as it is, he is very well-spoken and well-educated. All those muscles, for once, don’t infringe on his higher thinking.
He tends to wear a set of hardened and reinforced brown leather, the metal studs poking through in a hypnotic pattern, for protection. He moves easily while wearing the armor, as easily as he swings the falchion attached to his hip.

Demeanor: Barrik is rather focused, his mind never straying from tasks. This can come off as anti-social, particularly when taken with his race. However, Barrik doesn’t mind others, and often enjoys the company of those who do not judge him by his racial composition. Unfortunately, he is sometimes arrogant, due to his greater intelligence.
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
While Barrik may look like a typical half-orc, his upbringing was anything but typical. His mother (a pretty human woman named Vanessa) was, as most mothers to half-orcs are, raped by one of the bestial humanoids. She was a middle-class merchant’s daughter, accompanying her father and his trade goods to an outlying town, when the orc raiders hit and took her. Her father, a human named Liam, hired a team of adventurers to rescue her, and they did, but not before several of the orcs had taken her for their own. In fact, a few had fought over her and killed each other… But greater damage had already been done.

Most people would have thought nothing of leaving the orc-spawn child on the steps of a temple, or out in a field… But Liam had a strict code of ethics and had instilled a similar code in his young daughter. Liam, a long-time widower, would help his daughter raise the child and they would keep it. Soon enough, Vanessa gave birth… But to twins, one male, one female.

The half-orc twins were rather sheltered for the first several years of their life, their mother and grandfather taking great care of them (and instilling a similar moral code). Barrik’s twin sister (Hariah) took after their mother in appearance, seemingly inheriting few of the orc-blood traits. Barrik was not quite so lucky, though he didn’t pay much attention to the differences of appearance as a child.

In time, they were allowed to leave the house on their own. Previously, they had gone with Liam or Vanessa on short errands and had still been sheltered from abuse and cruelty. On their own, they had to face it. Hariah didn’t deal with much, when Barrik was away. Her tusks were minute and she had gotten striking good looks from her mother. But when Barrik joined her, and their sibling nature revealed, it was obvious she was half-orc as well.

They had to deal with teasing from other children, shopkeepers not letting them in to see wares and similar things… But if one of them made Hariah cry, woe be to them. Barrik would be on it quickly, smacking the kid for his cruelty or giving a tongue-lashing to the shopkeeper. But one day was the worst… Hariah had gotten separated from Barrik by a large crowd of people in the market. A group of the older boys saw her without her protector and decided to have some “fun” with the (now) young woman. Barrik raced around the market, as fact as he could, trying to find his sister when her scream rent the air. With a shout of rage, Barrik shoved his way through the crowd, to see one of the older boys disappeared down an alley. Hariah’s scream rang out again…

The half-orc rushed into the alley to see the boys holding his sister to the wall, she sporting what would become several bruises, while another boy was working on undoing his trousers. Barrik roared in anger and charged the group of four. He bashed one over the head immediately, knocking the boy out in a single hit. Another he caught in the gut before the boys let go of the girl and all jumped into the fray, pummeling Barrik. He fought hard, but couldn’t stand up to the group. They beat him well into unconsciousness, forgetting all about Hariah, until the city watch showed up. The boys were taken into custody and Barrik and Hariah returned to their home.

Over the several weeks of recovery for Barrik, he studied. His grandfather was reasonably well-to-do and was capable of purchasing several books on magic, pleased his grandson was interested in such a grand pursuit. Barrik was most interested in a book on summoning, intent on never being outnumbered again…

Over the next few years, Barrik attended a school of magic, while Hariah stayed at home. He missed his twin sister, but would not give up his studies. Eventually, he made contact with a wolf-like Outsider that became his Eidolon. He returned home, content with his newfound ally and his ability to summon other creatures to his side for aid. He would be able to protect his sister.

Except when he returned home, his sister was gone. Not only that, his whole family was gone! They left a note in the house about taking trade into the Ragesian Empire, and possibly finding a husband for Hariah. The note also said they had written him, but he never responded. Barrik had never seen that letter… He set out for Gate Pass, to go through and find his family.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] N/A only first level[/sblock]
[sblock=Eidolon]
*Have no clue will check next week unless someone can do this for me.*

```
Outsider (Quadruped Base Form)
Init +2; Senses: Darkvision; Perception +4
 
--------------------
DEFENSE
--------------------
AC 14 AC (T) 12 AC (FF) 12 (+2 DEX, +2 Natural)
HP 6 (1d10+1 CON)
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +0
 
--------------------
OFFENSE
--------------------
Speed 40 ft.
Attacks: Melee Bite +3 for 1d6+3 damage and Trip +3
Space 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
 
--------------------
STATISTICS
--------------------
Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
BAB +1; CMB +3; CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Feats: Dodge
Skills: Perception +4 (1 rank, 0 Wis, class), Stealth +6 (1 rank, 2 Dex, class), Acrobatics +6 (1 rank, 2 Dex, class), Survival +4 (1 rank, 0 Wis, class)
 
--------------------
SPECIAL ABILITIES
--------------------
Darkvision 60 ft.
Link: Summoner and eidolon can communicate freely over any distance. Summoner and eidolon share magic item slots.
Share Spells: Summoner may cast spells with target of “You” on eidolon. Summoner can cast spells on eidolon that do not normally affect Outsiders.
 
--------------------
EVOLUTIONS (3 Points)
--------------------
Free Evolutions: Bite, Limbs (legs) (2)
1-Points: Pounce
2-Points: Trip (primary bite)
```
[/sblock] [/sblock]

Weapon Cord.
Summoner Final Playtest.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2010)

Vertexx69 not bad I see only minor things:

Init is listed as +2
Sap should be +2 to hit
Stat for dagger should be +3 (dex used for both melee and ranged)

Haven't looked at skill sor equipment yet.

And I see you are set for taking "Witch" lvls any ideal when as I will help with that RP wise. If you wait to get to the mages school that would be around lvl 7.

WD - still work to do I see. but plenty of time I still need my APG.

Songdragon your link didn't work for me. NOT FOUND 404??

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 19, 2010)

Init is listed as +2
- fixed +3

Sap should be +2 to hit
- Sap is a light weapon which means I get to use weapon finesse, hence +3 but fixed the +3 Stat

Stat for dagger should be +3 (dex used for both melee and ranged)
- fixed

I was thinking of picking up witch after 5th, so 7th sounds fine.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 19, 2010)

Songdragon your link didn't work for me. NOT FOUND 404??


Marda Hammerstar Stats


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks that link works but not going to do anything at 3:30 in the morning.

And I could have Shade find a spellbook around 5th lvl and writin in elven if you wish Vertexx.

Got your PM's FTF I think you should at least keep weapon stats out of a code box that way there's no need to use the bottom scrolling. And the stone is alright probably a gift from a head priest or something.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

I hurry to finish my character. In the meantime I will share some APG information:

Classes are up here:
Base Classes - Pathfinder_OGC




> And I could have Shade find a spellbook around 5th lvl and writin in elven if you wish Vertexx.



Would be useful for my character, but not hers. Witches don't use spellbooks, but store their spells in their familiars. But If you allow the scribe scroll feat, my character could write the spells on scrolls to allow the witch to copy the spells she shares with the wizard spell list.
BTW, you can find the rules for the witch in the above link, too.


Edit:


> NOTES: We will be rolling your HP every LVL after first. There will be a  few Houserules added to the main rules but I will keep them as light as  possible. Top of my head is "If you need a nat 20 to hit your target,  then you do not get the possiblity of a crit, just be glad you rolled  that 20 LOL." And other little stuff.
> So, now back to character creation...




Why? You would have to roll two 20s in a row. That should be worth something...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, edited most everything now.  I will change the weapon part to remove the code, as I think it's monitor size that affects it.  I don't have to scroll, but I have a wide monitor.  Changing now.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry about the broken link there. It is fixed now. 

I have also added a text character sheet with it to make it easy for HM to look over here on the ENW instead of going back and forth.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay, fixed those small issues (including the link to the now-published Summoner, rather than Final Playtest).

Yes, I am sure I would rather take Eschew Materials than Toughness. I know PF beefed Toughness up a little bit, but I'd rather be able to cast what meager spells I have without issue.

The Eidolon info you can find by following the second link in my RG post, or the one WD posted. It's pretty straightforward, and I tried to spell everything out as plainly as I could. Which was interesting, since I've never set something up like that...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, I think I have most everything done.  13gp left, but I think I will save it for now.  Background is brief, but has plenty to embellish on later on as we RP.  It's gonna be GREAT to game with you guys/gals?.

For those of us that need light to see, I have taken the Iuon Torch - allows the floating stone to offer the same effect of torch, so that both hands are free.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmm... a few things to reply to let's see...

I though twhen Vertexx69 said he would be a wizard or witch he was refreing to either a male or female caster. Didn't know witch was a class at the time. 

And we will play with Scribe Scroll I want to do a few things to help you with "saving" unused spells. Will explain more later, looking into it.

Thanks Songdragon for the fix and new spot here in EnWorld.

Haven't read the full rules for eidolon as I am waiting for my APG.

And what about using the stone for when you have an ideal??  since there are no lightbubls about. 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL!!!  Using the stone for when we get a good idea, interesting theory.  You know, I can pass it along to someone else at anytime, so that might be worth exploring.

Aaron hears the questions and inquiries, as he turns to the group.  "Let's put our thinking hats on..." 

His hood is pulled over his head, as he contemplates the conundrum.  Suddenly, a light springs forth, hovering above his head.

"Ah!  I think I have an idea!"

uh, maybe not.... LOL

And as for the Scribe Scroll, that is an interesting theory, especially with the rule that you can only scribe a scroll one per day, as you can only use one spell a day for the scribe scroll feat.  But, I would like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 20, 2010)

In the place of Selective Channeling, I am considering (from the APG)...

Saving Shield (Combat)
You def lect attacks that could mean your ally’s death.
Prerequisite: Shield Proficiency.
Benefits: Whenever an adjacent ally is the target of an attack, you can, as an immediate action, grant that adjacent ally a +2 shield bonus to AC. You must be wielding a light shield, heavy shield, or tower shield to use this feat.

Any thoughts? I am not sure how often a cleric channels in combat, and then I can only choose 2 foes not get the healing if I did use it on combat. I know that Marda and Aaron will be in combat often and the summoners' summons, so offering some protection is nice. I will decide, soon. Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> ...
> 
> Any thoughts? I am not sure how often a cleric channels in combat, and then I can only choose 2 foes not get the healing if I did use it on combat. I know that Marda and Aaron will be in combat often and the summoners' summons, so offering some protection is nice. I will decide, soon. Thanks.




I like Selective Channel. My cleric got it and in the PF game I run, the players cleric healed the hobgoblins twice because he had not chosen the feat.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

It is defenitly a good feat speacially when you have higher lvls of channel energy, I mean do you want to give the enemy 3d6 or 4d6 points of healing?

Scribing Scrolls on the go...

It says that items maybe created as a character adventures. Now this is alot easier in town than out in the woods so for those times when you will be "out in the wilds" please note how much of your leftover gp has been converted into materials to create an item. This will assume you picked up extra parchment, inks, and quills for scrolls, or powders, herbs, and vials for potions.

So in the wilds you may take this "material gp" and use from it to create an item or scroll. Once the pool is empty you will need to go into town to refill it. Simple.

You don't need start with any of this as we are starting in Gate Pass, and you can say that you aquired everything you needed before leaving town.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 20, 2010)

I might have to invest in Scribe Scroll as a feat then... maybe not.  I will see how the adventures impact Aaron and how he grows from them.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 21, 2010)

I have added a background for Marda and decided to keep the selective channeling. Here is hoping for a Charisma boosting item, among other things.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if Barrik's atheism will be a problem... A devoted Cleric and an Inquisitor, along with a monster-summoning atheist half-orc. A little odd...

Well, maybe not fully atheist. He does believe in the gods, and Outsiders (especially because of his Eidolon), but he strikes me as the type to find the gods undeserving of such worship. So he doesn't worship them. Any of them... I don't think he'll be vocal about it, unless pressed, but I do wonder, looking at our faith-powered party members.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2010)

* Great background SongDragon, I now have a way to get you and FtF's characters into the game will work my way around to the others.*

[sblock=text character sheet]
Basic Information      
Race     : dwarf
Class     : cleric (Aura: Chaotic - Faint) *Says Good faint below*
Level    : 1
Experience     : 0 *Not really needed now.*
Alignment     : Lawful Good
Languanges : Celestial, Common, Dwarven, Orcish
Deity    : Gracenyes

Ability Scores               

Strength      16 +3 
Dexterity      13 +1
Constitution 10 +0 +2 racial      
Intelligence 15 +2      
Wisdom      14 +2 +2 racial      
Charisma      14 +2 -2 racial      

Combat      
Hit Points     8 = 1d8
Armor Class 19 = 10 +6 (armor) +2 (shield) +1 (dex) (+4 dodge vs giant)
Armor Class (Touch) 11 = 10 +1 (dex) (+4 dodge vs giant)
Armor Class (Flatfooted) 18 = 10 +6 (armor) +2 (shield)
Initiative +1 = +1 (dex)
Base Attack Bonus     +0 = +0 (class/es)
Combat Maneuver Bonus     +3 = +0 bab +3 (str)
Combat Maneuver Defense     11 = 10 +0 bab +3 (str) +1 (dex) (+4 bs bull rush or trip while on ground)*CMD should be 14*
Fortitude     +2 = +2 (base) +0 (con)
Reflex     +1 = +0 (base) +1 (dex)
Will     +4 = +2 (base) +2 (wis)
Speed     20 ft
Damage Reduction     n/a
Spell Resistance     +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities.
+2 trait bonus on all saving throws against charm and compulsion effects.
*am I reading this right you would get a +4 bonus to say a charm person spell?*
Weapons                
Heavy Mace (melee)     +3 = +0 bab +3 str (1d8+3, 20/x2)

Dwarven Waraxe (melee)     -1 = +0 bab +3 str -4 untrained (1d10+3, 20/x3)

Light Crossbow (ranged)     +1 = +0 bab +1 dex (1d8, 19-20/x2) 
(80ft range)


Racial Traits:
• +2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom, –2 Charisma: Dwarves are both tough and wise, but also a bit gruff.
• Medium: Dwarves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size. Slow and Steady: Dwarves have a base speed of 20 feet, but their speed is never modified by armor or encumbrance.
• Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
• Defensive Training: Dwarves get a +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant subtype.
• Greed: Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on Appraise skill checks made to determine the price of nonmagical goods that contain precious metals or gemstones.
• Hatred: Dwarves receive a +1 bonus on attack rolls against humanoid creatures of the orc and goblinoid subtypes due to special training against these hated foes.
• Hardy: Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities.
• Stability: Dwarves receive a +4 racial bonus to their Combat Maneuver Defense when resisting a bull rush or trip attempt while standing on the ground.
• Stonecunning: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus on Perception checks to potentially notice unusual stonework, such as traps and hidden doors located in stone walls or floors. They receive a check to notice such features whenever they pass within 10 feet of them, whether or not they are actively looking.
• Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves are proficient with battleaxes, heavy picks, and warhammers, and treat any weapon with the word “dwarven” in its name as a martial weapon.
• Languages: Dwarves begin play speaking Common and Dwarven. Dwarves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.

Class Features

• Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Clerics are proficient with all simple weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields). Clerics are also proficient with the favored weapon of their deity.
• Aura (Ex): A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity's alignment (see the detect evil spell for details). (Good: Faint) *Says Chaotic faint up top*
• Spells 3 0-level (DC 12)/ 2+1 1st-level (DC 13)
• Channel Energy (Su): 1d6 (DC 12)*(DC 14)* Channeling energy causes a burst that affects all creatures of one type (either undead or living) in a 30-foot radius centered on the cleric. (5 times/day)
• Domains:

• Nobility-Martyr: Inspiring Word (Sp): As a standard action, you can speak an inspiring word to a creature within 30 feet. That creature receives a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum 1). You can use this power 5 times per day. Sacrificial Bond (Su): At 8th level, when an ally within 30 feet takes damage from an attack, you can, as an immediate action, transfer this damage to yourself.
Domain Spells: 1st—divine favor, 2nd—shield other, 3rd—magic vestment, 4th—discern lies, 5th—greater command, 6th—sacrificial oath, 7th—repulsion, 8th—demand, 9th—storm of vengeance.

• Glory-Heroism: You are infused with the glory of the divine, and are a true foe of the undead. In addition, when you channel positive energy to harm undead creatures, the save DC to halve the damage is increased by 2.
Touch of Glory (Sp): You can cause your hand to shimmer with divine radiance, allowing you to touch a creature as a standard action and give it a bonus equal to your cleric level on a single Charisma-based skill check or Charisma ability check. This ability lasts for 1 hour or until the creature touched elects to apply the bonus to a roll. You can use this ability to grant the bonus 5 times per day.
Aura of Heroism (Su): At 8th level, you can emit a 30-foot aura of heroism for a number of rounds per day equal to your cleric level. Using this ability is a swift action. Allies in the area are treated as if they were under the effects of heroism.
Domain Spells: 1st—shield of faith, 2nd—bless weapon, 3rd—heroism, 4th—holy smite, 5th—righteous might, 6th—undeath to death, 7th—holy sword, 8th—holy aura, 9th—gate.


Spells           
0-level     (3 per day) (DC 12):
    Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize
1st level     (2 per day + 1 domain) (DC13):
    Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d)

Feats           
    Persuasive     (Occupation)     +2 to diplomacy and intimidate
    Selective Channeling     (1st level)      

Occupation           
Diplomat: The diplomat is a noble that specializes in negotiation. (160g to start)
Alignment: Any
Skills: Perception becomes a class skill
Bonus Feat: Persuasive

Traits           
    Birthmark: This birthmark can serve you as a divine focus for casting spells, and you gain a +2 trait bonus on all saving throws against charm and compulsion effects.
    Ease of Faith: You gain a +1 bonus on Diplomacy checks, and Diplomacy is always a class skill for you.

    Skill Points: 4 = +2 class +2 int + 1 favored class *5 points total; 5 were spent*
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -6               

```
Acrobatics           -4 = +0 ranks +1 dex -6 acp [COLOR=red][B]-5[/B][/COLOR]
Appraise             +1 = +0 ranks +2 int (+2 for gems/metal) [COLOR=red][B]+2[/B][/COLOR]
Bluff                +2 = +0 ranks +2 cha
Climb                -3 = +0 ranks +3 str -6 acp
Diplomacy            +9 = +1 ranks +2 cha +3 class +2 feat +1 trait
Disguise             +2 = +0 ranks +2 cha
Heal                 +2 = +0 ranks +2 wis
Intimidate           +4 = +0 ranks +2 cha +2 feat
Knowledge (nobility) +6 = +1 ranks +2 int +3 class
Knowledge (religion) +6 = +1 ranks +2 int +3 class
Perception           +6 = +1 ranks +2 wis +3 class
Ride                 -4 = +0 ranks +2 dex -6 acp [B][COLOR=red]dex is +1 should be -5[/COLOR][/B]
Sense Motive         +6 = +1 ranks +2 wis +3 class
Spellcraft           +2    = +0 ranks +2 int
Stealth              -5    = +0 ranks +1 dex -6 acp
Survival             +2 = +0 ranks +2 wis
Swim                 -3 = +0 ranks +3 str -6 acp
```
 
Equipment (starting funds 400g = 240g cleric + 160g occupation (diplomat))                

```
Weight (lbs)     Cost (in gold)
brestplate armor     worn             30     200
heavy wooden shield    worn, left arm         10     7
heavy mace          sheathed, left side     8     8 [COLOR=red][B]cost = 12gp[/B][/COLOR]
(battle scepter of Gracenyes)
dwarven waraxe         baldric, back         8     30
light crossbow         slug over back         4     35
10 bolts         quiver, at right hip     1     1
 
backpack         worn             2     2
belt, pouch         worn             0.5     1
scroll case         backpack         0.5     1
silver holy symbol     worn             1     25
waterskin         backpack         4     1
bedroll         backpack         5     0.1
flint and steel     backpack         --     1
rations (4 days)     backpack         4     2
silk rope (50ft)     outside of backpack     5     10
exporler's outfit     worn             --     --
```
 

Treasure: 75gp, 9 sp, 0 cp Gems: n/a * have you at 73gp 9sp if your starting gp is correct for the occupation (I can't check that) sure you want that much leftover gp? and not a scroll or two?     *

Total weight carried: 83           
Maximum weight possible: 76 light, 153 medium, 230 heavy           

Details      
    Size: medium
Gender: female
Age: 48
Height: ft 3' 10"
Weight: lbs 141
Hair Color: dark auburn
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: light earth
Demeanor: Gentle, but forthright. Sure of herself.


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Barrik's atheism will be a problem... A devoted Cleric and an Inquisitor, along with a monster-summoning atheist half-orc. A little odd...
> 
> Well, maybe not fully atheist. He does believe in the gods, and Outsiders (especially because of his Eidolon), but he strikes me as the type to find the gods undeserving of such worship. So he doesn't worship them. Any of them... I don't think he'll be vocal about it, unless pressed, but I do wonder, looking at our faith-powered party members.




And they worship the same deity so maybe they will bring him around eventually. I mean you can only get cured so mmany times before you will have to say thank you to them and thier god. Maybe he's an Agnostic??

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hehe Shade is so self consumed that she has no time to even think about gods ;p


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 21, 2010)

HM. I updated the character sheet with the changes asked for.

For your questions, yes there would be a +4 bonus vs charm/compulsion magics. If you really want I can change traits or the like?

Diplomats starting funds are 4d4x10 = 160gp maxed

And I took your advice and picked up 2 scrolls of cure light wounds (50g)

If there is anything else, let me know.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2010)

No Songdragon that will about do it, I couldn't check your domains as I still don't have my APG.  Man this has been the longest week waiting for Tue to get here. 

I don't know why my pre-order is so late it's almost like not getting it (pre) before the release date.

I have seen a discussion on Hero points and will possible use them just don't know how at the moment. 

Also I think the only thing left is to fugure out everyones motivations/connections to the start of this adventure. Marda has connections to the resistance and to Aaron so when people are needed she could be asked by her uncle and then she could ask Aaron to accompany her.

Shade hmmm... I guess the promise of money, and a way out of the city about to be possibly put under seige, my prompt her to help (a little).

The two casters should be real easy as everyone has heard of the "Scourge" and the Inquisitors of the Ragesian. Users of magic (arcane & divine) are being hunted down and taken away, so when it is learned a way to stop them might be found in helping, they could have step forward. 

The adventure starts with the adventures being asked to meet a resistance member at midnight New Year's Eve. Run with that if you want to add something to your background about how you accepted and are headed to the Poison Apple Pub.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 21, 2010)

Could be the Resistance contacts Barrik after hearing him ask around about his family. He keeps his casting quiet, preferring to look like a half-orc warrior (and he looks the part). Maybe they offer to trade information for a favor?

Barrik's magical ability is so limited, he probably wouldn't be worried about the Scourge.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Good or maybe someone does know or suspects his casting and left it cryptic. That would get Barrick wondering and headed over to tavern.

Or better he was contacted as muscule for the "mission" and later come to reliaze he's a summoner. That is a good angle.

However you wish to play it just need some motivation as to why you head to the meeting.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 21, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Good or maybe someone does know or suspects his casting and left it cryptic. That would get Barrick wondering and headed over to tavern.
> 
> Or better he was contacted as muscule for the "mission" and later come to reliaze he's a summoner. That is a good angle.
> 
> ...




I don't think he'd have any cause to use his magic in town. And he only calls up his Eidolon when he may be getting into danger he can't handle. Like stuff on the road...

I like the "contacted as muscle" idea. Half-orc with a falchion, big, strong build... And then they find out it's a "two-for-one deal". 

It would seem the best motivation would be a trade. At least, that's what comes to mind for me. He does the Resistance a favor (and they think he's just a warrior), so they tell him what they know about his family's destination or just business in the city. Or they could be cheating him and know nothing about his family, only claiming it... Which would make him really mad...

The "service for info trade" seems like the best angle for Barrik to get involved. The results are, of course, totally up to you, HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Just a few more lose ends one character and I think we are all ready.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, go figure!  The two survivors of the poison attack are now heading to the Poison Apple Pub...

 It would seem fate is calling.  I finished the background, as it's tied in with Marda's.  Traded the 0 level spell to Detect Poison, as I thought it fit in with the background and all.  Aaron is set to go!


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 21, 2010)

Curious since the WotBS came out before the APG, Inquisitors in Ragesain, are they different then the class? If so, perhaps a name change in one of them, so as not to be confused?

I pulled the text I had for the domains from the book itself. The pdf is copy and pastable. The only part shortened is the explanation of time/use per day.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 21, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Curious since the WotBS came out before the APG, Inquisitors in Ragesain, are they different then the class? If so, perhaps a name change in one of them, so as not to be confused?




Don't forget WotBS was originally 3.5, and there is no such base class as Inquisitor. A few Prestige Classes had that in part of the name, but they were part of different groups, as I recall.

The Ragesian Inquisitors are, as I understand, a kind of secret police. Somewhat like the Gestapo of Nazi Germany, with religious overtones.

But, yeah, a name change for one might be a good idea...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2010)

So, a frail elf with a pack that contains suspicious stuff (spell components) and a big book (spellbook), at his side, a cat with strange eyes in a place that hunts magic users? That will be interesting...


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 23, 2010)

*subscribing*

subscribing


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 23, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I like Selective Channel. My cleric got it and in the PF game I run, the players cleric healed the hobgoblins twice because he had not chosen the feat.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.




In Morjik's defense, it will be his next feat, if he gets one.  He went for more channels at this level.  As you can see, he was trying to save them for out of combat use.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 23, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> In Morjik's defense, it will be his next feat, if he gets one.  He went for more channels at this level.  As you can see, he was trying to save them for out of combat use.




Erm, RJ... Exactly when/where did you join us? I mean, you didn't post in this thread before, and there's nothing from you in the RG, so I'm a little confused.



rangerjohn said:


> subscribing




Quick note to everyone: You don't have to post to subscribe. There is a set of buttons on the top of each page, above the first post, one of which is Thread Tools. In that drop-down menu, you can choose to subscribe to a thread without posting in it. Very handy, especially since it doesn't add a random post.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 23, 2010)

DW... I was wondering that as well. No offence to RJ and such. I looked, and nothing until now. I had assumed that we were full, HM posted in the first page (bottom)



			
				Holyman said:
			
		

> This was suppose to be an interest check and I see alot of that. Game will be six players (I know alot but needed trust me.) I have reserves for grufflehead and Walking Dad and the four of you. That makes six.




RJ, perhaps sending a PM to Holyman or asking to join, if that is what you are interested in doing.

Thanks DW.  

We ready to start yet HM?


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry was just following along and the other campaign was mentioned.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, had me confused as well, and maybe RJ has already talked to HM via PM.  Damn, lots of acronyms here already...

"Are we there yet?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey rangerjohn when I saw you subscribing I thought it was to watch the fun. 

rangerjohn is refering to what WD said about a cleric healing hobgoblins during a game WD runs, the cleric was Morjik's in Hall of the Dwarven Lord. He isn't getting into the game just continuing with the OOC discussion on Selective Channeling, and I hope lurking to watch as we play WotBS.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2010)

No worries. Like many of the others, I was just wondering.

As for Selective channeling. I was just not too sure was all. With a lower charisma, I am only affecting 2 foes. I am sure it will prove useful, I just have not had the opportunity to see it work. Well besides someone with a high cha and using negative energy.

Was Gruffle still joining us HM?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

No grufflehaed is taking a break from pbp, which is sad i was enjoying his warforged bard in one of the games I am in. He gave him an Persian theme, very creative. 

The wizard is the only character left, and I think an IC will be started by WED night, as I am off the next two days and will have a little extra time.

Is everyone ready to start this week?

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 24, 2010)

READY!  And waiting to root out some evil!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2010)

I certainly am.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> The wizard is the only character left, and I think an IC will be started by WED night, as I am off the next two days and will have a little extra time.
> 
> ...




Finally got the skills ready. Will soon finish equipment. A wizard doesn't have to pay gold for his first familiar, does he? The rules only mention 'if lost or dies' and arcane bond objects are free, too.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2010)

I am ready to go.

WD... The only refrence I found to familiars ...
"If a familiar is lost or dies, it can be replaced 1 week later through a specialized ritual that costs 200 gp per wizard level. The ritual takes 8 hours to complete."​
As far as I was aware, you get your first familiar for free. Otherwise they would start with more than the mere 120g (max starting gold for a wizard).


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

I do believe you get the first one for free. Also I want to add a contection between your character and the mage school in Seaquen named, Lyceum. 

I will work on some hooks for you WD, and you can choose which. You ok with playing the secertive stranger till I get it worked out? It will help out in furture adventures, is all.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Well guess what this is... besides the third IC I have started today. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...ing-sky-campaign-saga-scouring-gate-pass.html

That's right one WotBS campaign ready to roll.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I do believe you get the first one for free. Also I want to add a contection between your character and the mage school in Seaquen named, Lyceum.
> 
> I will work on some hooks for you WD, and you can choose which. You ok with playing the secertive stranger till I get it worked out? It will help out in furture adventures, is all.
> 
> HM




Very well. I will wait with posting a detailed background until then. Secretive stranger... arrogant, non-likeable... arcane caster... why the hell will the others take me with them


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just fair warning regarding language. Shade is pissed at the world and swears like the sailor she was. She is a bitch on wheels and thats the way I'm going to be playing her. So try not to take offense at her mouth


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not concerned about it, though it might get some reaction from Barrik if she gets too foul-mouthed for him. But he's also got a long fuse...

After all, he's studied summoning and Fiends can be a lot worse than any mortal.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

FYI Vertexx69 Torrent is female. 

I didn't give the descrition post but there is a link to her pic in post #2 or #3 of the IC and that last post has a bunch of she does this, she says that in it. 

Your right you have gotten into a few games recently. Hope you have fun in them all (specially mine )

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey HM, will you post me the secret information soon? It is hard to remain cool and secretive when you don't have any clue.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Waiting to see your charater, is he ready, for a review. Things like skill selection, equipment and all will give me some extra ideals as to your background.

Remeber I'm just going to give you some names (from upcoming modules) and a reason to be with this group, anything else will be what you wish.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

Skill selection is ready. After buying clothes a backpack and a longsword (to seem more fighter-like) there shouldn't be much left of the the 120gp.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 27, 2010)

Is Fantalass wearing that longsword in view in the pub?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Skill selection is ready. After buying clothes a backpack and a longsword (to seem more fighter-like) there shouldn't be much left of the the 120gp.




Ok will look in on him. Did you take an occupation and geta litttle go bonus for some scrolls??

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Ok will look in on him. Did you take an occupation and geta litttle go bonus for some scrolls??
> 
> HM



  Got a fitting profession that offers no extra gold...



> Is Fantalass wearing that longsword in view in the pub?



Does hidden under a cloak, on the wrong side counts as in view? I also wated to ask HM, if I can get a very cheap/bad sword, the opposite of masterwork.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

Regarding the IC post:

Fantalass (and I think some others) made the DC 5 perception check... Why no warning before the door was shattered?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol, had I the time, Aarons response would have been, 'Hold the handle, use the sharp end to hit them...'


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Regarding the IC post:
> 
> Fantalass (and I think some others) made the DC 5 perception check... Why no warning before the door was shattered?




Just a few seconds between the "attack" on the door and the order. If they wouldn't have succeed the first time they would try again every round.

Fantalass stil needs some work, saw the following

- To many languages and Should have Elf and Common +4 more.
- weapon is still example
- Can't tell if he is a conjurer or illusionist as both are listed in different areas and no Arcane School powers listed
- Don't see favored class bonus in either hp or skills

NP with buying an item with the "broken" condition just figure it cost a 1/4 of the regular price.

[sblock=Fantalass Background Info]
Like I said just some names and a mission within the mission that relates to adventure.

- You were told by your instuctor to go meet Torrent and that she will be leaving the city for Seaquen. You should accompany her and when you reach the town go to the mage school (Lyceum) and give this sealed scroll case to a dwarven instructor there - Dougan Rambausen -  After that you should help the school and the resistance however you can to stop the invasion of Gate Pass and the "Scourge".

- You are also givin another sealed scroll case and told it is for you but you shouldn't open it till you are about a day out of the city and on your way to Seaquen. This case is a little heavier than normal.  [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a quick question, as it does impact my actions and ability.  Where Aaron is, and where thug 3 is, I am assuming there is no cover provided for that diagonal through the bottom of the stairs?

Otherwise, the thugs' attack missed, as I should have +4 AC to due Cover.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Just a quick question, as it does impact my actions and ability. Where Aaron is, and where thug 3 is, I am assuming there is no cover provided for that diagonal through the bottom of the stairs?
> 
> Otherwise, the thugs' attack missed, as I should have +4 AC to due Cover.




Sorry corner to corner fighting provides partial cover (+2AC,+1 reflex) as you leave some part of you visible as you attack.



			
				Songdragon said:
			
		

> (( OOC: Do you still want us to post in sblock? And are you doing all the rolls, or want us to do so if our action requires? ))




You need not post in sblocks that was just incase you didn't get to do your actions, I rolled pretty low for when the bomb went off. I am not doing all the rolls, I post the monsters AC and HP so that you will know if you hit and if the go down so you can post accordingly. 

I will roll ready actions/AoO to help with the slow speed of pbp. 

And your actions IC reminded me that I wish to houserule channel energy.

Should be ?d6 + CHA mod. + 1/2 your lvl (minium 1). Looking at it - at it's max it is 10d6 at 19th. That is on average 30-40hp back to characters who will have anywhere from 150-200hp. So please add the above to your sheet and I'll adjust the hp everyone recieved.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 28, 2010)

Not a problem.  It does mean I won't be able to take AoO's against them to grant Marda the +2 to AC, but then again, that also means THEY can't take AoO's against me, correct?  I am tempted to cast a spell, without having to move.  Just wanted to make sure if I have that option, I don't incur AoO as it stands now.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

True that is a rule and I'm guessing a difference from 3.5 and PF. But I like it you should be able to use the corner of the wall to help "protect" you from AoO, duck around or pop around when ready.

I'm looking into but it might mean if #4 moves through #3 square and then to infront of him you would get no AoO that seems realistic as he "ducks through".

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 28, 2010)

You are correct, as that square has cover, so no AoO's.  Also prevents my Bodyguard Feat to work, but I am not too worried about that.  Just wanted to know what options I had, such as casting without incurring AoO.
EDIT - Although, I think Marda is taking that spot, so they are stuck where they are.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

That's going to become a tight little nasty fight then. Everyone having some cover from somewhere.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, especially with the fires now... such a delight!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Vertexx my bad on your postion. And thise boxes are on theother side of a wall in another room. Did you want to be at the base of the stairs or behind the bar? Please let me know. Great post and rolls don;t want to waste them.

DW: From what I have read it says two different things on SLA I 'm going to hit the piazo boards and see if this question has arisen before. 

Even if it has I am leaning towards some type of "spell-like" component to a "spell-like" ability. Don't think anyone should be allowed to be tied up, gagged, with a hood over their head and be casting a spell.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a note - I am waiting on the results of the actions before mine before I can post my own action.  HM - will you be posting the actions of the thugs/scouts before my action, or will you be waiting on all of us to post actions before continuing to do a 'results' post for the end of round?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Which do you prefer?

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 29, 2010)

Honestly, I think I would prefer if an update was done when it was the enemies turn.  Not sure what the others prefer.  I could always put a few 'if' actions, if everyone is more comfortable with that type of combat.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

will work if everyone before the "bad guys" goes and for slow games. I have posted a round 1.5 recap and even a round 1.9 recap (as I waited on one player) in other games. We could do that here as well.

EDIT: I have now read three versions of what SLA's do (Core: pg 221 & 554; Bestiary pg 304) and a little on paralysed characters provoking AoO when they use their SLA. I now have a headache. Will rule on all this (as it seems they have no errata I can find) tomorrow after I go over it in my head (which aches).

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 29, 2010)

I went with 2 options to speed things up.  Hopefully nothing outrageous happens that would have altered his actions.  But, he's a narrow focused guy when it comes to battle, so I think both choices he would have made are presented.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok are we ready for the Special Abilities debate? Think they need to go over this stuff a little better. Here are my sources if anyone has others please let me know:

Core pg. 221 & 554
Beatiary pg.304
Srd (which reads verbatim like pg. 554 of the Core PF book)
3.5 PHB pg. 142 & 180 (pg. 180 reads like pg. 221 of the Core PF book)
3.5 DMG pg. 289 (which is almost a copy of pg. 554 of the Core PF book with a chart thrown in to help confuse you.)

*Point open for debate:*

 I think that Spell-Like Abilities(SLA), Supernatural Abilities(Su), and Extraordinary Abilities(Ex) should be on a scale of best down. For me that would be - Ex (1st), Su (2nd), and SLA (3rd).

So your Ex ability would allow for no components, no possibliy for dispel or countering, can not be negated, target gets no SR, and no AoO. Action: varies (swiift or reactionary)

Su abilities would have to have at least a verbal component, can be dispelled or negated, but cannot be countered. Target is not allowed SR and AoO not allowed. Action: varies (swift or standard)

SLA's being on the bottom of the 'totem pole" would be just like spells in almost everyway. Components needed, can be dispelled or countered, subject to negation, target gets SR and they provoke AoO. Action: standard or full round.

With the above the only change to the RAW would be SLA's needing components. But it seems strange to me that a "power" that you can use standing stark still would provoke an AoO, so that's one of the reasons I believe you should add them. Also if your SLA is a "Ray" spell you don't need to point?? (somatic).

Let me know what you think guys and if you find out anything else.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Hey Vertexx my bad on your postion. And those boxes are on the other side of a wall in another room. Did you want to be at the base of the stairs or behind the bar? Please let me know. Great post and rolls don't want to waste them.




Just need to redo Shade's postion before I do a round 1.5 recap.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Ok are we ready for the Special Abilities debate? Think they need to go over this stuff a little better. Here are my sources if anyone has others please let me know:
> 
> Core pg. 221 & 554
> Beatiary pg.304
> ...




There's a reason they sound like each other... They are each other. 
3.5 PHB/SRD also says: A spell-like ability has no verbal, somatic, or material component, nor does it require a focus or have an XP cost.
3.5 SRD Special Abilities
Pathfinder SRD Special Abilities



> *Point open for debate:*
> 
> I think that Spell-Like Abilities(SLA), Supernatural Abilities(Su), and Extraordinary Abilities(Ex) should be on a scale of best down. For me that would be - Ex (1st), Su (2nd), and SLA (3rd).
> 
> So your Ex ability would allow for no components, no possibliy for dispel or countering, can not be negated, target gets no SR, and no AoO. Action: varies (swiift or reactionary)




That's all well and good by me. Extraordinary abilities are non-magical, anyway, like Improved Grab for a Dire Ape or Trip for a Wolf.



> Su abilities would have to have at least a verbal component, can be dispelled or negated, but cannot be countered.




I feel the need to point out any Dragon's Breath Weapon. All are Su, but the only action is breathing, and none can be dispelled. Antimagic Field negates them, but that is rather high-power.



> SLA's being on the bottom of the 'totem pole" would be just like spells in almost everyway. Components needed, can be dispelled or countered, subject to negation, target gets SR and they provoke AoO. Action: standard or full round.
> 
> With the above the only change to the RAW would be SLA's needing components. But it seems strange to me that a "power" that you can use standing stark still would provoke an AoO, so that's one of the reasons I believe you should add them. Also if your SLA is a "Ray" spell you don't need to point?? (somatic).
> 
> ...




Then would the SLA take Arcane Spell Failure chance? Would an SLA-user have to use material components? The rules say they have no components, so why can't they just have no components (says this in PF and 3.5)? I can see justification in getting AoO'd because you have to focus on it, like on a spell. Your focus is elsewhere, your opponents take a swing at you while you are open. I don't mind that. 
Supernatural abilities don't face that because they don't take focus, they are second nature.

I mean, it was balanced enough in 3.5 that they left it as such in PF. Why can't we just leave it as is, as it doesn't _need_ to be HR'd. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, as the saying goes. 

Components, also, are only backed up by the Vancian casting system, and remain largely a flavor point. I have never bothered with typing or saying some kind of incantation in play, and I doubt I ever will. And the Metamagic feats Still/Silent Spell negate the need for them anyway. And neither of those feats say they negate any AoO.

As I see it, the AoO is for being focused on something other than the guy standing in front of you, waving a sword at you. If you can make the Concentration check, you keep your focus, don't get smacked, and keep the spell. If you get smacked or are too focused on dodging the guy, you lose the spell/SLA.

I'm going to say it again: If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Please, HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2010)

AoO aren't my major concern it is being able to use this "spell-like" abilty will paraylzed(or tied up etc.) but you can't cast spells while paraylzed(tied up etc.). So that seems "unspell-like".

*So point two:*

Without components of any kind you give the oppurtinity to cast while impaired. I say that is "inspell-like", and shouldn't be allowed.

And that they can be countered but how does someone know a spell is being cast. You say "I use my SLA to summon a monster to put a dire wolf behind the enemy." and I say " Your ablity is countered by one of the inquisitors." We all know the next thing will be "How did he know I was casting anything?" (Although the Bestiary says they can't be countered but the Core book says they can.)

That is what I really wish to address and if we simply say, SLA's can't be countered then they become a little more powerful than their intention. I know they book states that the have no components but it also says that they are like spells and spells do have at least a verbal component. 

If we even add just that (V component) we give reason for counterspelling, and the inability to use it if you are incapacited and can't speak. 

Sure spell like abilites have been around a while and never "fixed". They work to the players benefits when used or to the DM's when used agianst players, balanced ok, sure. But they are still sitting their contradicting themselves. 

*So point three:*

Do we allow counterspelling of SLAs or not? 

If they can than they will need some component to allow for how the counterer knew a spell was being cast. If they can't be then are they really "spell-like".


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yah Shade would have been hiding at the base of the stairs, as a counter ambush doesn't work when you aren't in the thick of things.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Just a few seconds between the "attack" on the  door and the order. If they wouldn't have succeed the first time they  would try again every round.
> 
> Fantalass stil needs some work, saw the following
> 
> ...




- languages include the ones he got from the linguistics skill.
- weapon fixed
- he is a conjurer. acid dart is listed in the IC thread.
- alternate racial favored class bonus. listed in the racial traits section.




HolyMan said:


> AoO aren't my major concern it is being able to use this "spell-like" abilty will paraylzed(or tied up etc.) but you can't cast spells while paraylzed(tied up etc.). So that seems "unspell-like".
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




HM, I see your points. But I would prefer the more recent rule in the Bestiary. But I also always hated counter magic...


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 30, 2010)

No opinion on the question, but WD did you read the player's guide?  The campaign is steeped with counter-magic, with duels, spells and feats(?), for
it.  I think even the new class inquisiator is based on it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

I know, and the counterspellers are the evil guys.

And the creators of the adventure knew the 'spell-ilike' ability rules as they wrote it.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> AoO aren't my major concern it is being able to use this "spell-like" abilty will paraylzed(or tied up etc.) but you can't cast spells while paraylzed(tied up etc.). So that seems "unspell-like".
> 
> *So point two:*
> 
> ...




A simple suggestion:
For the "cast while impaired," I still need Line of Sight and Line of Effect. If I can't see, I don't know where to put my summoned creature. I could drop them off a cliff, for all I know.

As for the "cannot counterspell," let it be! Please, HM. My class already got a nerf (so I can only have Summon Monster OR Eidolon active, not both), I don't need another one! We've just barely begun playing. The bad guys will still be able to Dispel the effects I create, but they just can't use the Counterspell options.

Let's just play it as the rules say and if it becomes a problem, then we talk about taking the power down. Can we just do that, rather than nerfing ONE character, out of the whole group?



> *So point three:*
> 
> Do we allow counterspelling of SLAs or not?
> 
> If they can than they will need some component to allow for how the counterer knew a spell was being cast. If they can't be then are they really "spell-like".




I say, most vehemently, No. The effects can be dispelled, but just them being able to Counterspell one of my major class features is not right. Yeah, they can do that to Wizards, Clerics, etc. but those are, firstly spells and secondly, those classes have a lot more uses/day than any Summoner.

So, please, let's just play it by what the PFSRD AND 3.5 SRD say, as they are/were kept up-to-date with the rules that came out. House-rule it if it becomes overpowered, but not before. And see if the others have a problem with it. At the moment, only you and I are discussing it, when it does affect the entire play dynamic and the party. WD chimed in, too, but we've got three more members. 

I say please leave my class features alone; they've already been smacked down once as it is. And that was without a major alteration to the basic rules.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2010)

I am with Dragonwriter... I am fine with keeping things as per the rules with SLAs. I never found such things over powering and should it become so, then we might consider discussing it then.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with the Twin Dragons.  If it becomes a problem, you also have the ability to use the same powers against them with foes.  I have not seen it become imbalanced, but I could be wrong.  I would agree that we should leave it as is, and should it become unbalanced, then we revisit.

Just my two coppers..


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok we shall try it as is for that is the consensus but we should keep an eye out for imbalance. And like I said if a caster is tied up and gagged etc and still lightning bolts the bad guys I don't think I will like that to much.

Let's see what else did I need to address, oh nerfed ability. You do know DW that when you take the Summon Monster spell you will be allowed to have your SLA or eidolon and the monsters you summon via the spell at the same time. It's only the SLA monsters and eidolon that don't mix.

So if you say casted Summon Monster III(SLA) and Summon Monster III from your spells you could have up to 2d4+2 (4-10) Celestial Riding Dogs possible with Augment Summoning stats to boot. 

Oh that's what I wanted to say, from the IC, it isn't a regular dog you summon it says riding dog in the list. They have trip and also a 6 CHA so no extra smite damage?!? Is that correct or do celestial creatures get a minimum of one for that? Don't see anything on that. Doesn't matter these guys aren't "evil" but wanted to know for later.

*Note:* Summon Monster VI(SLA) and spell = possible 2d4+2 (4-10) Celestial Dire Wolves !?! ummm.... yikes ) 

Nerfed my a...  

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

Notes:

A summoner never learns SM 3. He learns SM 4 as 3rd level spell at level at level 7.

At level 6, he could use SM 3 as spell-like ability and spam 4  SM 2 spells.
A sorcerer at level 6 can spam 4 SM 3 spells. (abyssal and celestial bloodline add DR, too.)

So a summoner could have 1 level 3 monster and 4 level 2 monster.
a sorcerer could have 1 level 3 and 3d3 level 2 monster...

And most fights don't last longer than 6 rds.

I don't see the summoner as overpowered.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes - from what I have seen, Eidolon and Summoned Monsters can be in use at the same time.  I don't think the Summoner is overpowered, as they are dependent on their 'hoard' of monsters.  Kill/knockout the Summoner, the monsters go away.  Or do they stay in play should the summoner be unconscious?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Ok we shall try it as is for that is the consensus but we should keep an eye out for imbalance. And like I said if a caster is tied up and gagged etc and still lightning bolts the bad guys I don't think I will like that to much.




Thank you. I also don't expect to be doing such things. (Remember, if it matters that much to you, have them blindfold the casters.)



> Let's see what else did I need to address, oh nerfed ability. You do know DW that when you take the Summon Monster spell you will be allowed to have your SLA or eidolon and the monsters you summon via the spell at the same time. It's only the SLA monsters and eidolon that don't mix.
> 
> So if you say casted Summon Monster III(SLA) and Summon Monster III from your spells you could have up to 2d4+2 (4-10) Celestial Riding Dogs possible with Augment Summoning stats to boot.




But that takes up one of my precious Spells Known. I learn like a Bard and have a low CHA for what is supposed to be a high CHA class... My spells will go more towards Buffs, I think.



> Oh that's what I wanted to say, from the IC, it isn't a regular dog you summon it says riding dog in the list. They have trip and also a 6 CHA so no extra smite damage?!? Is that correct or do celestial creatures get a minimum of one for that? Don't see anything on that. Doesn't matter these guys aren't "evil" but wanted to know for later.




Uh, I'm only seeing a regular Dog on the PFSRD list (I don't have the PF Core book). If it is actually a Riding Dog, awesome for me! But I thought it was just a Dog, according to the SM1 list.



> *Note:* Summon Monster VI(SLA) and spell = possible 2d4+2 (4-10) Celestial Dire Wolves !?! ummm.... yikes )
> 
> Nerfed my a...
> 
> HM




Of course, in order to cast any Summon Monster as a spell, I have to learn it and spend a round casting it, allowing for counterspells and disrupting attacks. And if I use the SLA, I can't use my Eidolon, which should put my summoned critters to shame.
(And that little combo is no worse than a Druid. They don't even have to prepare/know the Summon spell.)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL you guys aren't on this side of the DM screen. 

That little dog stopped the thugs outside from coming in and joining in the fight, so right there that ability helped tremedously. 

But again it doesn't really have anything to do with this class(summoner), as much as other SLA's that I see trouble in the future, but time will tell.

And a note I will use the books more than the PRD, so it lists under Summon Monster I the following: 

Dire rat*
Dolphin*
Eagle*
Fire bettle*
Poisonous frog*
Pony(horse)*
Riding dog*
Viper(snake)*

* this creature is summoned with the celestial template if you are good, the fiendish template if you are evil, you may choose either if you are neutral.

Someone find me a picture of a fiendish dolphin please LOL.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 1, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> LOL you guys aren't on this side of the DM screen.
> 
> That little dog stopped the thugs outside from coming in and joining in the fight, so right there that ability helped tremedously.




Well, that was kinda the point of summoning it, though I was thinking just for flanking the guy in front of me. Blockade helps, though. But remember, anyone could have done that, without being a Summoner.



> But again it doesn't really have anything to do with this class(summoner), as much as other SLA's that I see trouble in the future, but time will tell.




Most SLAs would be coming from monsters (or summoned creatures), and we will deal with them. If you're controlling them, we'll just figure out how to beat them down. And if they're on our side... Well, we'll be happy. 



> And a note I will use the books more than the PRD, so it lists under Summon Monster I the following:
> 
> Dire rat*
> Dolphin*
> ...




Well that's interesting... It would seem the PF Core book gave Summon Monster 1 a boost. Because the 3.5 SRD and PFSRD both say just Dog, not Riding Dog.

By the way, since you asked...
[sblock=Evil Dolphins]






And




[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

darn no pictures in that sblock just white squares with an "x" in them. 

And anyone could have blocked the door but the difference is a PC in the doorway taking damage is alot more RP than a dog you summon and don't really care about.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 1, 2010)

Meh. I'm not a fan of the "getting stabbed = RP" line of thought. 

Too bad about my linked pictures... Can you see Fangor's? Anyway, if you go to Google Image and search Evil Dolphins, you will find them, I'm sure.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 1, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Someone find me a picture of a fiendish dolphin please LOL.



One of my favorite summoning tactics in 3.0 was to drop sharks on top of enemies from 100ft up for 10d6 falling dmg. Nothing like hitting a bad guy with several tons of flailing fish! But later they determined that a deity wouldn't allow a creature to be summoned as a projectile


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow yes I see flipper with bad dental hygiene LOL

getting stabbed = RP  and it also = resources like cures, and things being used and people trying to assist so the fight goes a little longer, etc. etc. It is just really different when a PC gets struck instead of a sponge LOL

Ouch Vertexx69 why a shark and not an elephant, wouldn't it be able to fight if it survived the fall?? But then again flailing fish is a good line.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

IC updated and I wanted to let everyone know something about attacks.

As you will see in my post that the attack on Fantalass says he kneed the wizard than hit him in the head with his pommel. That is all flavor, he didn't get two attacks and he didn't need to roll punching damage over the damage of his sword.

A real fight has kicks and punches (even head butts) so even though you roll to hit with your weapon and roll it's damage there is no need to make every post a swing with the sword then a hit or miss. Please mix it up if you like and if you want to add a couple parries inbetween go ahead with that as well.

The thug hit did damage and so I just fluffed it up from the regular sword slash to the gut type post. 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 2, 2010)

Can I get an update on the status of what has transpired?  Not sure what Barrik accomplished without the rolls.  I think there are no more opponents to deal with, possibly.  Unless something changes by my action.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 3, 2010)

Regarding the red text in the IC thread: I am using the stats for a plain Celestial Dog because that is what I see in the PFSRD when I look up Summon Monster 1. I don't see a Riding Dog, so I don't use it. FWIW, 3.5 also summoned a C. Dog, not a Riding Dog. HM, if you insist on using the Riding Dog stats, you are increasing the power of my summon ability beyond the norm. (Summon Nature's Ally also summons a Dog, not a Riding Dog.)

Just FYI, before you start saying I'm overpowered. 
Oh, wait, you already did. 

EDIT: And regarding Smite Evil, the Celestial Dog can Smite. It adds the CHA bonus (of 0, since it doesn't allow a negative for that) and gets a bonus of +1 damage/HD until the smite-target is dead, or the Celestial rests.

Now, regarding something else:


HolyMan said:


> why a shark and not an elephant




One reason: teeth.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Regarding the red text in the IC thread: I am using the stats for a plain Celestial Dog because that is what I see in the PFSRD when I look up Summon Monster 1. I don't see a Riding Dog, so I don't use it. FWIW, 3.5 also summoned a C. Dog, not a Riding Dog. HM, if you insist on using the Riding Dog stats, you are increasing the power of my summon ability beyond the norm. (Summon Nature's Ally also summons a Dog, not a Riding Dog.)




Please use the list I gave you a few posts up and riding dog should be in the monsters section of the PRD, let me know if it isn't.



			
				Dragonwriter said:
			
		

> Just FYI, before you start saying I'm overpowered.
> Oh, wait, you already did.




Not you the SLAs as I said I think they should be on the low side of the totem pole. But don't seem that way if they are uncounterable/unstoppable. 



			
				Dragonwriter said:
			
		

> EDIT: And regarding Smite Evil, the Celestial Dog can Smite. It adds the CHA bonus (of 0, since it doesn't allow a negative for that) and gets a bonus of +1 damage/HD until the smite-target is dead, or the Celestial rests.




This is what I have for the celestial template: CR increases by +1 only if the base creature has 5 or mor HD

*Senses:* gains darkvision 60'
*Def Abilities: *gains DR and energy resistance as noted on the table below; gains SR equal to new CR + 5;
*Spec. Att: *smite evil 1/day as swift action (adds CHA bonus to attack rols and damage bonus equal to HD against evil foes; smite persists until target is dead or the celestial creature rests)


```
[U]HD               Resistance*      DR[/U]
1-4                   5           ---
5-10                 10         5/evil
11+                  15        10/evil 
 
*acid, cold, and electricity
```
 


			
				Dragonwriter said:
			
		

> Now, regarding something else:
> 
> 
> One reason: teeth.




Ahhh gotcha 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 4, 2010)

I guess I'm okay with the marching order. Though Barrik isn't quite such a bruiser as he appears.

It looks like I won't be able to take the minute necessary to summon my eidolon... But I still have several basic Summon SLAs left, at least.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2010)

Uh, I suppose Aaron found that armband, as he had posted that he was searching the thug....


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

I had Aaron outside with no thugs about if you want to go back in and search that is ok you could say you grabbed another armband they each have one.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 5, 2010)

Aaron posted that he moved to the downed thug outside and searched him.  Not sure if you caught that or not.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2010)

I saw it did you see where the thug took 3 points of acid damage and then hauled a$$ (i.e. run x4)?

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 5, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I saw it did you see where the thug took 3 points of acid damage and then hauled a$$ (i.e. run x4)?
> 
> HM




I guess he ran too fast for me to catch that.  Had him confused with the one by the door then.  Oops

Yes, he will take the armband from the fallen one at the doorway.  Never know when a little infiltration is needed..


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2010)

No Prob FtF 

Note not feeling great but will try an update for this game right now (only 9 threads left to check), but if not definitely tomorrow night. 

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hehe, there's only so many ways to play up the 7 charaisma Shade was saddled with. Completely uncommunicative, or stoic don't really work in PbP, as the thousands of examples have shown us, a fugly mutt of a woman that acts like a dog who's been beaten once too often, or the skinny biatch with a giant chip on her shoulder. This is a game medium where we need to use the thousand words to describe the pictures we are running through, so I opted for the one I have personally experienced the most often in the real world.  Skinny and sweet only happens in the movies kids!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

Updating done.

And I think I like Shade's start off personality, but remember when things happen in game that would change your out-look and or feelings towards a PC I'm sure she will grudgingly change to suit.

I'm just not going to give to many of those oppurtinites to start as the sailor needs to vent some steam first.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 8, 2010)

Update - I am out of town on emergency. Brother in law has 3rd degree burns, 33% of body, including face, neck, chest and both arms. Not sure on things now, but for now, I will only post when I can manage to get some free time between visits and surgeries. Thought I would warn you upfront.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

That sounds terrible. I hope the best for your brother and the whole family.

---

HM, if you didn't invent the last event for my character, I wish to declare that I have absolutely no knowledge of the adventure and choosing my spells was just big luck in this case.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Again good luck FtF 

Nope WD not invented it is part of this adventure, filler actually but I liked it so much and they seemed easy to get through, I decided to keep them.

One more I want to run before the depository everyone ready?

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm out of town this weekend, away from most tech and all Internet access. I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up DW, but before you go read BaHM 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 12, 2010)

A 24 bump for Vertexx69.

I am sure a great post is being planned even as I type, and the only thing staying an update is trying to figure out whether or not to cut someone who bumps into Shade down or not. 

I will update tommorrow night but hope to see the great post first, 

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 12, 2010)

She may be mean, but she isn't outright evil...yet.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2010)

Planning update for tonight but will give it till tommorrow afternoon as my main campagin has me busy.

In answer to WD no aid (from Catsy) for this type of check but maybe for other types of perception checks. It would be like him/her giving you alertness. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2010)

Update tonight sorry for the delay lot going on here in Enworld I actually had three characters lvl up in the same week. LOL

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 30, 2010)

Heya HM... Still out there I hope?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes LOL thanks for the concern  there will be an update as I have the map done but am working in the knowledge checks. I will post end of the round tonight. 

Seems all my games have a major update and or combat starting at the same time. How does that happen?? 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

Update complete. Sorry for the longer than usual wait.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey @ Vertexx69 you gave me a Stealth check (which is ok as you are climbing the steps) but I need a Perception check please.

@ everyone else and here you thought you all had bad character stats?!?This NPC mage is 5th lvl and has 13hp (could have something to do with being an elf) or the fact that this is the 1st lvl of the adventure and all.

 Get through this and you all will hit lvl 2.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Hey @ Vertexx69 you gave me a Stealth check (which is ok as you are climbing the steps) but I need a Perception check please.
> 
> @ everyone else and here you thought you all had bad character stats?!?This NPC mage is 5th lvl and has 13hp (could have something to do with being an elf) or the fact that this is the 1st lvl of the adventure and all.
> 
> ...




I think the adventure still assumes d4 HD for mages. To convert him to pathfinder you should add 6 more (2 for first and each 1 for th other levels) or 11, if you want to give him/her a favored class bonus.

Fantalass will get 1d6-1 HP/level. That is 2.5 average. 4 * 2.5 = 10.

So he will maybe at 15 HP at level 5. With the Pathfinder d6 HD. I don't think the NPC is that bad.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Guess I'm use to playing warriors LOL, 

Here's hoping all your HP rolls are 6's WD.

HM

_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 28, 2010)

Question - I am assuming that Aaron has the first initiative, based on the order of actions.  I am also assuming that Larion has already acted for this current round as well.

The doorway, is only 1 person able to attack from there?  I see that Larion is next to the elven woman, but you stated he withdrew, just had to make sure he withdrew to that location before I can act accordingly.  Will we only be able to attack from one square directly north of each of the foes?  Or will we be able to have Barrik charge the woman, yet Aaron can also attack the woman as well from a spot one square north and one square west of the wand wielding woman on the map?  It's around a corner, so that's why I ask.

So - easier way to ask - what is the ruling on attacking from a doorway and around corners for your game?

And FIREBALL!?!?!?!  Might be a TPK!!!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, last round, Larion moved up to attack me/Barrik. This round he withdrew, back to stand with Shaelis. The doorway seems to be nice and large, as well as open, so you should be able to stand at the doorway, then slice at the mage, without any trouble from cover. And you'll get the nice little flanking bonus from my dog at her back.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 28, 2010)

OK, as I was worried about your post.  I would charge, or move up to get into a position to attack her when she casts.  Your post states you charged, which I would then pretty much ruin if I am in the way.

Would you get upset if I charged her first?  Not sure what he should do, but hearing the word Fireball either has him wanting to get into position to prevent her from casting, or hew her down quickly...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 28, 2010)

You should be able to do a diagonal charge to the space right above Larion and attack Shaelis from there, still allowing me to do a straight charge at Shaelis. Double-team! 

Charge only says unblocked straight line, to the first spot you can attack your target. Placing yourself as I described above would fit all those conditions, and you won't deal with cover blocking your attacks against Shaelis.  And you'll still get flanking with my dog.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have to go into the closest square that I can attack from my current position.  That would be the square directly north of Shaelis, thus your charge fails.  Unless you want to charge the other foe, since he's bleeding?

"You must move to the closest space from which you can attack the opponent." From Pathfinder Core Book page 198, right half of page, first full sentence on first paragraph.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 28, 2010)

HM - What kind of action would it be for a Sense Motive on the one that said, "Use your Fireball?"  I wanted to see if he was lying, or throwing us off from attacking him, while he set us up for a kill.  Usually its a 1 minute action, which I don't buy at all.  Sense Motive +11, which would probably work in this situation, if allowed.  If it costs an action, then forget it, I will just move to attack.

I also want to test this dice roller out, so I am testing it here.  This is NOT a valid roll, just wanted to see how it works....


EDIT - NICE ROLL!!!  I might switch to this for Combat, and keep with Invisible Castle for Out of Combat rolls, as IC hates me in combat over there!  But seems to LOVE me outside of it.  Weird!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

Let's see won't it be good to have your guys tripping over each other this being only th esecond time thay have ever fought together and all. And that way we can assume that during "down time" they discuss tactics.

I think that that would make it easier to explain the way players discuss what they should do during a fight. The PCs have already done it some time ago.

And heres the DC for that Sense Motive check...

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 0]
He's serious she does know the fireball spell!!  [/sblock]

HM

_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 29, 2010)

I decided to temp fate, and charge recklessly... I think if I actually hit, then she's at ZERO hp!

EDIT - Yeah, I think I like this place for the die rolls now!  Max DMG, and just enough to hit.  Should be an interesting development!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh interesting it will be and I hope you don't mind me taking liberties. But I am about to go post the tower battle and I will need to take over Aaron for it. 

Hope you don't mind.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2010)

I will take the liberty to roll my HP here.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 30, 2010)

HM - Not a problem, as it was exactly as he would have acted.  He didn't want to kill her, and yet, he did not want his allies to die.  Especially Marda.  Very nice post!

So - do we level up now, or wait until rested?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 30, 2010)

HM, given the difficult nature of the WotBS series, are you sure you want us to roll HP, with how the dice tend to mess with people? 

And as for my eidolon, I had it marked as average HP (kinda being NPC/monster style), but shall I continue as such, or roll for it (if you insist on rolling)?

Here's the info for Barrik's new level. I will update the post sometime later, probably after I get an answer on the HP questions.

[sblock=Barrik Level 2]
+X HP.
BAB +1, Will Save +1 (total base +3)
Gain Bond Senses class feature.
+1 Handle Animal, +1 Knowledge (arcana), +1 Knowledge (religion), +1 Ride, +1 Use Magic Device.
Eidolon gains 1 Evolution point, spent on Scent ability, in addition to other benefits of increased HD.
Gain 1 more 0-level spell known (Message), 1 more 1st-level spell known (Rejuvenate Eidolon), and 1 more 1st-level spell/day.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks that was the vibe I felt from your playing him. Glad you liked it. Everyone should lvl up as resting is next.

WD next time roll your XP in your character post. Just link that one to your character somewhere.

EDIT: No please roll as it will help with character development and as for WotBS you see I am not taking it by the book and having it mold around your PCs so it shouldn't be a problem.

HM

_


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 31, 2010)

[sblock=Marda Level Up]
Fighter Level 1
+1 bab
+2 fort
Armor (all)
Weapons (all martial)

Skill Points (4) +1 diplomacy, +1 intimidate, +1 knowledge (arcana), +1 perception

Bonus Feat (fighter) Shield Focus[/sblock]
Man... A 1 for hit points sooooooooo sucks. Why I dislike rolling HP/abilities. And Marda's front line days are looking slimmer.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 31, 2010)

Man, now I am scared to roll.... well... here goes nothing!

[sblock=Aaron - Level 2 Increases]+8HP
+1 BAB
+1 Fort & Will saves
Cunning Initiative (Add WIS modifier to Initiative)
Detect Alignment (At Will, Detect Chaos/Good/Evil/Law)
Track (1/2 Class Level to Survival to Spot/Identify Tracks)
+6 Skill Points (+1 to each skill with current rank in it)
Learn 1 Orison - TBD
Learn 1 First Level Spell - TBD
Additional First Level Spell Use Per Day [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

Why is everyone rolling here and not on their character sheets in the RG? 

Please link the rolls to your sheets, thanks

HM

_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Why is everyone rolling here and not on their character sheets in the RG?
> 
> Please link the rolls to your sheets, thanks
> 
> ...




Oops!  Ok, edited the Level Up section of Char Sheet.  I will not add in the results yet, until Aaron rests.  Or is it ok to update all stats/etc?  I still have to think about which first level spell to get to help out in his rooting out evil. 

I edited the HP roll on Char Sheet to link back to the above post with the HP rolled.  Hopefully that will suffice.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 31, 2010)

My sheet is now updated, with the info presented above. HP roll is on the sheet-post.

But do you want me to roll for the Eidolon, too? Or shall we go with average, like an animal companion/NPC/monster?


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 31, 2010)

HM, may I use my reroll to reroll the d10 for hp?



HolyMan said:


> Great use of the players guide Songdragon and a great post. You get a reroll to use once for any roll you wish till the end of this adventure.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Why is everyone rolling here and not on their character sheets in the RG?
> 
> Please link the rolls to your sheets, thanks
> 
> ...



Because I don't like a long, un-editable clutter below my sheet 

I will link it, no problem


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Oops! Ok, edited the Level Up section of Char Sheet. I will not add in the results yet, until Aaron rests. Or is it ok to update all stats/etc? I still have to think about which first level spell to get to help out in his rooting out evil.
> 
> I edited the HP roll on Char Sheet to link back to the above post with the HP rolled. Hopefully that will suffice.




NP just thought it be easier to keep track of them in the RG, since they would be the only roll you would have there.



Dragonwriter said:


> My sheet is now updated, with the info presented above. HP roll is on the sheet-post.
> 
> But do you want me to roll for the Eidolon, too? Or shall we go with average, like an animal companion/NPC/monster?




Let's roll them as well.



Songdragon said:


> HM, may I use my reroll to reroll the d10 for hp?




Yes you may.  any roll made



Walking Dad said:


> Because I don't like a long, un-editable clutter below my sheet
> 
> I will link it, no problem




Ah trying to keep a neat sheet ok then. 

Just need Vertexx69 to finish her little fight and lvl up and we will start part2 of the adventure.

HM

_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 1, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Let's roll them as well.




In that case, I'm going to ask this too: shall I treat its first HD like a standard character, if we're treating the HD increases like a standard character? It would certainly help on the thing's toughness...


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> In that case, I'm going to ask this too: shall I treat its first HD like a standard character, if we're treating the HD increases like a standard character? It would certainly help on the thing's toughness...




It will be at least much tougher than my character (8 HP) .


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> In that case, I'm going to ask this too: shall I treat its first HD like a standard character, if we're treating the HD increases like a standard character? It would certainly help on the thing's toughness...




Yes go ahead and give it max HP at it's forst HD as that will make up of you get a few bad rolls but I think it should all even out in the end.



Walking Dad said:


> It will be at least much tougher than my character (8 HP) .




I know dire rats tougher than your character, LOL  It's not the numbers WD it's how you play the character _because_ of the numbers. And I think you are doing great so far. I like the character and can't wait till he meets an Inquisitor of Ragesian.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

So character checking and...

FtF needs a 1st lvl spell (I like Wrath)

WD I see no equipment at all? Which is ok Fantalass didn't use anything that I'm aware of but after the update you might want to fix that.

And Songdragon you did use your reroll correct?

Other than that everything looks good.

HM

_


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 6, 2010)

I did indeed use the reroll to roll hit points again for Marda. The roll is posted in my level up info on the character page.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw that post and is why I asked. Thanks for the update. 

I am thinking of advancing the game SUN and skipping the whole discussion on how to get out of town. This being pbp I think we will have only one way to keep the RL time down. Which reminds me I will post at the end of the game everything I took out if you all wish to know what you missed, .

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

Something to wet WD's whistle and give some motivation... 

*Captured Spellbook*

```
Cantrips:
- Arcane Mark               - Mending
- Dancing Lights            - Message
- Detect Magic              - Open/Close
- Detect Poison             - Prestidigitation
- Flare                     - Ray of Frost
- Ghost Sound               - Read Magic
- Light                     - Resistance
- Mage Hand                 - Spark
 
1st level:
- Burning Hands             - Magic Missle
- Comprehend Languages      - Protection from Evil
- Endure Elements           - Shield
- Erase                     - Spider Climb
- Jump                      - Vanish
 
2nd level:
- Alter Self                - Invisibility
- Detect Thoughts           - Scorching Ray
- Gabal’s Superior Missile  - Whispering Wind
 
3rd level:
- Elemental Aura            - Fly  
- Fireball                  - Secert Page
```
 
Now I am still figuring how much time/gold you have to transcribe them to your spellbook. But then again you could always try preparing from the borrowed book (Spellcraft: DC 15 + spell lvl) if you wish.


HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

Transcribing cost can be found on page 218/219 in the core book:

You need 1 hour and a spellcraft DC 15 + spell level check.

If successful, you can write the spell in the book for:

0 - 5gp
1 - 10gp
2 - 40gp
...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Update today but first I wanted to tell everyone that I changed the adventure goal to obtain lvl3.

I have been catching up and added a treasure part to the second post of this game. Along with the awards and goals post. So we don't lose track of everything. 

The adventure goal original was to get Torrent and the Information_ out _of the city.

I have changed it to get Torrent and the Information _away_ from the city.

As we are not going to play out the part where the PCs try and find a way out of the city. That will be done already they just need to get away.

OK I have alot more to do but will be finished soon.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Soon = 12 + hours later LOL

Ok I have a question: Did they remove the elf's ability to meditate 4 hrs and have it equal 8 hours of sleep? I have looked and I don't see that anywhere under elf or resting to regain spells. Actually it says even if you don't need sleep you need to rest 8 hours, but I still would like to know if I have missed it.

Ok Upated and to let you know it is Jan 1, the 1st year of Empress Lenka and it is sunny but cold with a chance of flurries.

HM

_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you really need a picture of the eidolon, HM? Can't just picture it (and embellish it) mentally?

Well, fine. Here's something to go on, just change eye color to yellow and somewhat broader shoulders.







And speaking of the eidolon, I still need to determine a name for the creature. Think I've got one, though, and tying into the Draconic-speaking aspect...

(EDIT: Picture pulled from the MM/SRD.)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Is it a standard wolf look (with a glowing tattoo) or can it be truly alien? I was thinking with all that evoultion stuff you could go wild in it's appearance.

What I was thinking was a hairless quad-ped with long long thin ears. (almost like thin rabbit ears). A long snout, twice the length of a wolves. Large front shoulder muscles and it's skin is grey to silver with a tribal tattoo look about the shoulders, front legs, and back. The front claws are not paws but more "hand-like" in appearance maybe like a rats? 

The back legs are sleeker, thinner and not tattooed. The back feet are paws and rake. They help give the alien look and it has a whip like tail. Very thin and later can attack with it or make a grapple, maybe?

The forehead is broad so the thin nose goes back and widens and dead center a glowing rune matching the one on it's summoner.

Or it could just look like a wolf, I guess.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Soon = 12 + hours later LOL
> 
> Ok I have a question: Did they remove the elf's ability to meditate 4 hrs and have it equal 8 hours of sleep? I have looked and I don't see that anywhere under elf or resting to regain spells. Actually it says even if you don't need sleep you need to rest 8 hours, but I still would like to know if I have missed it.
> 
> ...





IMHO, elves always (since 3.0 at least) needed to rest 8 hrs to regain arcane spells.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Is it a standard wolf look (with a glowing tattoo) or can it be truly alien? I was thinking with all that evoultion stuff you could go wild in it's appearance.
> 
> What I was thinking was a hairless quad-ped with long long thin ears. (almost like thin rabbit ears). A long snout, twice the length of a wolves. Large front shoulder muscles and it's skin is grey to silver with a tribal tattoo look about the shoulders, front legs, and back. The front claws are not paws but more "hand-like" in appearance maybe like a rats?
> 
> ...




At the moment, it's just supposed to look like a wolf, albeit with strange coloration. And a bit stronger (and smarter) than your average wolf. As I advance and it gets more Evolutions, it will become more complex and strange. Like growing wings, for example.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> IMHO, elves always (since 3.0 at least) needed to rest 8 hrs to regain arcane spells.




Than I have been playing them wrong since 2000 Ugh! Sorry WD no time to play with your new scriber's kit just yet. List your spells for the day and make any roills in post to have one from the borrowed spell book.



Dragonwriter said:


> At the moment, it's just supposed to look like a wolf, albeit with strange coloration. And a bit stronger (and smarter) than your average wolf. As I advance and it gets more Evolutions, it will become more complex and strange. Like growing wings, for example.




Oh is that how it works so later they are more exotic, I was wondering. They whole evoultion stuff I am still digesting. I did see it got max HP that is awesome.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem. He only prepared spells from his own book. With only a few spell slots, they are quickly filled with the basics.

Does he know how to activate the MM wand?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Special quailities 30% chance. Rolling... ... 

EDIT: Hmm, nothing to help on the wand so let's see UMD is useless as is Detect Magic. What would you do to activate a wand you find in a chest lying around?

Ah ok found it Spellcraft check if you please WD... DC is umm... checking...checking... DC 20 and not enough time to take 20 but you could take 10 if your mod. is high enough.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 11, 2010)

Would he not get a bonus as he has seen it used in battle already?  If I can help him, since Aaron got hit with it, then I will.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

Sure that would be like an aid another (auto success) maybe that will get him to 20 after taking 10. If not he can take 20 next time I have a day go by with nothing happening like when you travel.

HM

_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 11, 2010)

Guess we should have asked the guy that gave up in the last fight.  He might have known...


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2010)

Fantalass has a +10 in Spellcraft to identify items, so no problem, I will take 10. Can he also discern how many charges are left?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

You have a high Spellcraft so let's say after you have time to take 20 that would give you a 30 and more than enough to discern the power left in the wand.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok wish to advance us along come WED night, everyone pretty much ready for that or would you like more time dividing up the loot?

And for Torrent's part she will take the following.

-cold weather outfit
-waterskin
-food stuff x2 - this is not rations but things like sausages bread and cheese, and other provisions that need eaten first. but treated like rations for crunch, just has better flavor (pun intended)
-blanket, winter
-spell component pouch (just in case I sunder hers )


then she will take her share of the "party gear" to help disperse the load as she is stuck with a 20' movement anyway and can carry up to another 66lbs before getting into a heavy load. 

She will suggest the party take everything, just in case, so do you want me to help with the distrubution to make it faster using your wish lists and adding the extra?

I can add "gearing up" as part of my advacement post.

HM

_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Ok wish to advance us along come WED night, everyone pretty much ready for that or would you like more time dividing up the loot?




Barrik is set. He's low-maintenance. 



> -spell component pouch (just in case I sunder hers )




I regret mentioning such things as possible. 



> She will suggest the party take everything, just in case, so do you want me to help with the distrubution to make it faster using your wish lists and adding the extra?




Unfortunately, I'm near the limit for my Light Load. And I'd really prefer not to be weighed down by extra stuff... Lightly-armored, magic-using, but still in a leading (as in, front of the group, not trying to take on "group leader") position is not a good set of things to combine with slowed movement.
If absolutely necessary, he'll take some of the weight, but really as a last resort.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmmm... with Fantalass out of the running for alot of extras and I'm sure Shade would not be willing to encumber herself if she needs to use a skill.

That leaves Marda, Torrent, and Aaron if Barrik opts out. And those tents are heavy. LOL

And if you wear the cold weather outfit (not needed yet) you will end up carring your starting clothes set and therefore adding it's weight to your list - though it is probably lighter that the cold gear.

HM

_


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 15, 2010)

What I have listed to date is Marda will carry (minus some of the food that others are taking...) Some of the other items listed, she does not see a need for...

[sblock= Comments on remaining gear.]
traveler's outfits x2          5lbs each
Already have 1 houtfit, plus colde weather... it weighs. (possible to take)

Thieve's tools, msterwork      2lb
Shade I assume

lantern, hooded                2lb
oil (1-pint flask) x5          1lb each
Marda/Barrik does not need... Arron has his nice stone.

shovel                         8lb
heavy, and very situational (pass on taking)

tent, medium x3                30lb each
Weight is a major factor... 30 lbs a tent... (pass on taking)

torches x10                    1lb each
Up to those that cannot see in the dark... (possible)

waterskins x6                  4lb each
Have a waterskin... and casts create water so good there

saw                            2lb
sitiational (possible)[/sblock]

If no one else speaks up for the voucher for gear... Mara will go buy some banded mail (masterwork if available)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry I have been quiet - getting sick.  As for the gear, Aaron is at his max on Light Encumbrance, and with his skills, he will need to stay near to light load.

As for the items, I think the Saw is a good thing to take.  The Shovel, not so much.  The lanterns might not be needed, but oil is always good for item use as well as when we really need to heat things up or in battle for a little 'flare'.  I figure on taking the basics, but yes, taking it all would be nice.  If we are stuck with moving at reduced pace, and want to use our full movement, why not spend the funds on a Riding Dog, outfit it with saddlebags, and use it to keep up with us?  It can hold up to 99 pounds as a light load for 40' movement.  Or even 198 pounds as a medium load, for 30' movement!

Just a thought, but worth thinking about if we have 500GP to spend...

Hell, we could even get a dog with some decent tricks, like being trained for heavy labor, (come and work skills) along with 4 more to be trained in.  Perhaps even moving towards Track, Seek, Attack, and Down.  Assuming he/she doesn't get fried in our next battle with a Fireball...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice idea FtF (sorry to hear you have been sick - this is your get better soon post ).

Note that the 500gp is for an armory so arms & armour only there and...

A riding dog costs 150gp and a mule costs 8gp

If everyone is really worrying about this I will have Torrent put a request in to the Resistance for horses, but they may be more a burden later than a help.

Groups call here if you all wish for horses and voice it to Torrent it should be no problem to get some, just a problem fer you have them.

HM
_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

We cannot travel faster than our slowest members = 20 ft (dwarf, medium armor, ...).

And if we carry up to medium load, we just have to leave the backpack behind, once combat starts. I'm not sure what action is required to set a backpack down.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 16, 2010)

The only issue I see with mounts... besides magic or some very high roles to convince the Rageisans of something to let us pass, is that we will be climbing out of Gate Pass. Sure there may be other options, but I am not seeing any right now. I suppose would could head into Shahalesti and then south to go around the mountains.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

Climbing? Time to prepare feather fall again...


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 17, 2010)

From what I have read of Gate Pass there are really only two ways out... through the West to Ragesian or East to Shahalesti. The parts that lead out North and South lead into the mountianous regions where there are small farms and I assume estates. (Which I have assumed the Hammerstar estate is, built into the rock and such) To get out of any of the mountainous regions would take some effort. No army would dare attempt such... but a small group of folks could.

Or as I mentioned head East into Shahalesti and then head south to the coast and around (of if boat travel is faster from main routes, to Calanis and sail around to Dassen

Or try some real risky moves to get our way through the Ragesian army.

Unless someone else has some other thoughts on how we might escape? Magic flight would work wonders... Teleport would be awesome... but since it is a challenge, I will assume we have to come up with or disocver another way out. I cannot recall the mounts, griffon or hippogriff, the the aerial forces have may be an option... could try to steal and use them. And yes, just tossing ideas out there.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

Which is the part of the adventure I wanted to avoid as I thinking discussing then trying something like that would only slow us down another month or two.

Torrent has the path planned out, and has since scene one, but the getting out of the city was to be "talked around the table" can't do that here so hopefully you will follow Torrent and get out through the Fire Gate. And we will continue on to the last part of this adventure and the begining of the next.

HM
_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

Saw you fixed your eqiupment post WD but I hate to say you forgot the 120gp from your occupation. 

Up to you if you wish to spend it before we exit the city you could just add it to the Scriber's kit as that will help you transcribe spells from the captured spellbook to your own.

Going now to advance the thread and going to assume everyone is at a medium load for now. We will get this equipment problem resolved before it is truly needed.

HM
_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2010)

I thought it was no gold for that occupation.

If I got some to spend, I will add it to my 'scribe money'.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

NP then it will give you a total of 220gp to use for making scrolls or transcribing spells from the spellbook.

HM
_


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I am going to have a suckey month of that there is no doubt. My status is explained here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html

I will be without what I need to run the next combat encounter. (Hope you all make them ride checks .) I am going to get it set tho and I want everyone to post up with a stat block for me. Need all the usually HP, AC, FF AC, spells abilities, and add in there Perception and Ride modifiers please. When I get back from my forced exile I will be updating PDQ. As I will have time to write just no way to type it up or roll it up.

Happy Gaming everyone,

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

Thinking this game will be on hold till after the first. Sorry everyone about that but as I mentioned above a combat is coming and as I said somewhere else

combat is slow in pbp and the holidays make posting slow

Two slows equal - spending the week at the snail races. It take sthem a week to cross the finish line 

There is something I wish to discuss till then as it deals with a houserule I want to implement in this game.

I wish to change melee touch attacks from STR based to DEX based as it seems that is truly the type of attack it is.

You aren't trying do damage or use force, you are just trying to touch them somewhere (even if it is on their shield). It seems to me the more agile you are the better you would be at sneaking in a touch attack.

I wish to run it in this game as a change to the RAW and see how it plays out.

Thoughts?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

Not sure I like the change. Without the weapon finesse feat, you also use Str to attack with a rapier...

Dex already gives Initiative, Reflex, Acrobatics, AC (including touch) and bonus to ranged (touch) attacks. I don't see it needing to become more powerful.

Just my humble opinion. The change would be great for my character.

Do you know the Conan d20 rules? There you can choose to attack powerful (with Str) or with finesse (Dex) both with it's own advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

No I haven't seen the rules for Conan d20 will goggle them up.

One of the reasons I wish to try it is to see if it does make DEX more powerful. What it does for monsters with touch attacks and such.

The PC's run into a fight where the bad guy would have touch attacks (but a DEX of 9) As I was reading about them I thought why are they STR based just because they are melee attacks? 

You know what would be nice... if during play testing they sometimes posted what they went through to come up with a certain way of dealing with things. You know explain why this is that way and show how they tried it other ways. 

_*sigh* _Oh well what do the rest of you think?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

This is why the monsters and sample NPCs who need this have Weapon Finesse. The feat also applies to touch attacks. All the change would done is to effectively give them 1 more feat.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm of the "leave it be" mindset. If it makes more sense for certain foes to be DEX-oriented, then give them Weapon Finesse in trade for a different feat.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2010)

That would be an easy way around it I guess. Like I said the guy that gave me the ideal has a neg modifier for DEX so he would be better off without the change.

But when I looked at him I was thinking why isn't he penalized on touch attacks for having a bad DEX?? How is that right?

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 25, 2010)

I would keep the rules for touch attack as is. Not having a high dex for Marda, using a touch attacks (if she does) would be less than a melee attack. Lilke the others, if they want to have a better touch attack as they have a high dex, take the weapon finesse feat.

Good to have you back Holy. Looking forward to continuing the campaign come the New Year.

Happy Holidays to all...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Update: We will keep the RAW for touch attacks.

I will be implementing new combat rules for this game as well as some others.



> I have seen where DM's have stated  that they will wait a few days for a post before saying a character is  delaying. It looks like a good way to keep combat flowing, so I will  implement it in most of my games.
> 
> Since this is a medium speed game, I will say everyone has 4  days after I post up a recap to get their actions posted. It should be  enough time and if you think you can't for an upcoming round go ahead  and post some upcoming alternate actions I could use. If you post  nothing then you will be delaying till you re-post.



It may take a few combats to get use to but by this time next year (Happy New Year everyone!) we should have the kinks worked out.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

And updated...

Think I spent my crit allowance for this combat all in the first round. YIKES!

So the distances are a big thing as they will not be accurate , but we will live through it.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

Schedule an update for this game tomorrow afternoon as I enjoy a java shake at Borders. 

FtF if you have time you need to make another ride check. You needed to first make the DC5 check due to taking damage. And then the soft fall check. 

So I will take that first roll as the first ride check you needed to make. So you might not take damage good luck.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 11, 2011)

OK, DC15 Ride Check coming right up...

And STILL a fail... go figure.  I think Invisible Castle is missing me right about now.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Vertexx69 it is ok to go out of turn as this is pbp and you need to post up when you can. I was just letting you know that you will have your action for round two still as either.

A)Marda will take out that horseman, or if she misses...

B)He will be trying to get out of their because he is down to 1hp. Hence the AoO reference.

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool beans  

So do I still need to take an action then for round 2 or not? I think posting the initiative again at the top of each round might help me from getting confused.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 15, 2011)

The combat post has everyone listed in Init order and is changed from round to round as needed. I think I posted up the other guy going up and figured that wa who you would attack after flanking.

Sorry this round will be over after DW, FtF and WD post up. So I won't worry to much about not getting another shot.

btw have you given any thought to your familiar for when you take levels in witch? You said around 5th lvl and that will be next module I think I might have you find it before then.

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm thinking something like a monkey to keep with the piratey theme I started out with, that also a little thief. But that's still a long way off so lets just play it by ear for now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2011)

For pirate I suggest a raven reworked as a parrot. Already speaks...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 17, 2011)

Question - my status shows prone.  Falling off the horse was a free action last round, and I stood as my action, and grabbed my sword.  Wouldn't I be standing this round?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

Guess I missed that. Hmmm this has happened before to me also. Maybe color coding the actions in your sblocks will help with my confusion.

Example:
[sblock=Actions]
*Standard:
Move:
Free:*
[/sblock]

One of the things I dislike about pbp is forgetting to get right back to people. I needed to tell you this. -

 If Aaron were to stand from prone the horseman would have gotten an AoO. Do you wish for me to have him attack (using the miss roll the attack roll vs Marda and Aaron's AC would be at -4). And then he wouldn't have moved as he would tried to have finished Aaron off. 

I played it off as Aaron staying down and the horseman thinking he got him and moved on.

Your call FtF it would make little difference this round except that the horseman would be engaged with Aaron(instead of Marda) and flanked by Shade.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 18, 2011)

No worries then.  I will stand this round and take an action.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

24 bump - (I think I'll be off work and hom by this time tomorrow night ) 

Need Vertexx's action's or I'll have her delay as it seems everytime she steps up to someone they are killed by some else first. 

Also would anyone be adverse to trying a combat thread for this game. I'm not liking all the OOC sblocks in the IC. And it might be alot neater read. This is a long campaign. You all are about to hit lvl 3 (yes you are very close about a month or more RL ) and we have been playing for what 5 months. Yes alot of game to go.

So I would have a combat thread posted for use during encounters and it might keep the clutter and post count down.(under the 1,000 for the game)

Let me know what you think oh and almost forgot DW you and your eidolon would get to within 30' after the horse moves 100' (double move for a horse).

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 21, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Also would anyone be adverse to trying a combat thread for this game. I'm not liking all the OOC sblocks in the IC. And it might be alot neater read. This is a long campaign. You all are about to hit lvl 3 (yes you are very close about a month or more RL ) and we have been playing for what 5 months. Yes alot of game to go.
> 
> So I would have a combat thread posted for use during encounters and it might keep the clutter and post count down.(under the 1,000 for the game)




I thought we were going to have a new IC thread for each chapter of the campaign...



> DW you and your eidolon would get to within 30' after the horse moves 100' (double move for a horse).
> 
> HM




Spur boosted my mount's speed by 10 ft, giving me 120-ft. double-move. 
Did Renard's horse double-move or run?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

Dragonwriter said:


> I thought we were going to have a new IC thread for each chapter of the campaign...




I could do it that way but was thinking of having it one long storyboard. 




Dragonwriter said:


> Spur boosted my mount's speed by 10 ft, giving me 120-ft. double-move.
> Did Renard's horse double-move or run?




Spur?? - I don't see spurs in your equipment? And because of a curve in the pass nobody can run, just double move.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 21, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I think I will have a thread for each module that way if we need to refer to something we only need to know in which module it happened.



Lifted from page 1 of the IC. 
And if you ask me, it's a good idea. It would make things much easier to reference if we know "happened in adventure X" rather than "page X".



> Spur?? - I don't see spurs in your equipment? And because of a curve in the pass nobody can run, just double move.



I don't think I've ever seen Spurs listed as something you can buy. 
What I was referring to was this:


			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> Spur Mount: You can spur your mount to greater speed with a move action. A successful Ride check increases the mount's speed by 10 feet for 1 round but deals 1d3 points of damage to the creature. You can use this ability every round, but the mount becomes fatigued after a number of rounds equal to its Constitution score. This ability cannot be used on a fatigued mount.




I made the check successfully (DC 15), so my horse got a bit faster.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

That first post was me thinking the game would take close to 1,000 posts or more. We are only at 308 (with combat and OOCs) and are 2/3 done. So if we were to take out combat posting in the IC it would go about 3 modules to a thread. That is if anyone thinks taking all the combat and putting it in one place is ok. (Thanee does it and it sounds like a good idea to for this game)

I thought for a minute your eidolon was named Spur? 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ... (Thanee does it and it sounds like a good idea to for this game)
> ...



Not sure how this shall work, but I'm willing to try.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Update:

As my mapping skills are improving (a little) it seems I will need pics of characters. If you wish to add something to your RG post please do and let me know.

I think as for combat I would like to try it in at least one game as a separate thread. If not everyone here wishes to I will find another one to give it a whirl.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

Is this pic fine?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Will work great WD, thanks.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 24, 2011)

I am fine with either way of posting for combat. As long as we all know where to post and no one gets lost along the way. All is good. 

Image for you... (Resize or whatever you like. I have a larger pic for Marda's webpage)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 24, 2011)

Pictures, pictures… Here’s one for Barrik:





And the eidolon:





Naturally, re-size/alter them (like cutting down to one wolf) however needed.

As to the combat thread, I guess I have no real problem with it...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

So I am guessing everyone has had as busy a weekend as me. 

I should be updating the combat but since only Barrik has gone and I have other games to do I think I will waiot till tomorrow night. Please post something (no rolls needed I could handle that if you don't have the time). And I will see about advancing tomorrow night.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

Should be updating... but will only do half and save it as Marda, Fantalass, and Shade have not gone. 

Update will take place tomorrow around noonish (EST).

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

Could Fantalass request a channel energy? Or would that be more ooc. It would benefit everyone, including the horses.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

Your character has seen the ability being used so of course he could ask for it. But that would be a free action what do you do the rest of the round?

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

Updating complete once we get through this combat I will have grids marked and character portraits so maybe it will not be as confusing. (At least not for me.)

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 4, 2011)

I take it that combat is being updated?  Marda went, and I was about to post, but noticed the the foes have not taken actions.  So I halted...  I will wait for the combat round to end and then post.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

All yours updating is complete.

And DW great timing on the shield spell. You avoided 4d6+6 dmg. Which I just have to roll to see what it would have been.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting....  I will wait to see what Marda does now.  Depends on what squares are available to Aaron after she moves.  If possible, Aaron would want them to gang up on Kathor, side by side, to make use of his Bodyguard feat.  Adjacent allies to him being attacked in melee give Aaron the chance to use an AoO against the foe to grant ally +2 bonus to AC for that round.  Immediate action, and with Combat Reflexes, I get 4 of these each round!

With that being said, Aaron would have used one of those attempts to thwart Kathors' attack on Barrik.  I only say this cause of flavor as well.  

Just to see if I would have been able to grant the +2 AC to Barrik:

Yeah, it would have worked, lol. Barriks AC would have been 22 against that one attack.  HM - I know it's asking a lot, but if he's ever adjacent to an ally, he's gonna use the Bodyguard Feat as much as possible.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Will do (and I have plans for someone you can bodyguard in the works  )

 I think Marda should still go for the guy on the left #1 now that attack roll of Songdragon's will take him out after the acid dart wounded him.

So I would plan for that.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 4, 2011)

Question - That healing would have put me back at full HP, right?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Good question I will have to see if you heal normal damage and non lethal damage at the same time.

I just removed your non lethal damage. 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Vague, if you ask me:

When a spell or ability cures hit point damage, it also removes an equal amount of nonlethal damage.

Does that mean if healed for 6, that's 6 of lethal AND 6 of non lethal?  Or just 6, applied to non lethal / lethal, as you see fit?  To me, I see it as healing 6 HP, and then also able to heal 6 non lethal.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 4, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Very Vague, if you ask me:
> 
> When a spell or ability cures hit point damage, it also removes an equal amount of nonlethal damage.
> 
> Does that mean if healed for 6, that's 6 of lethal AND 6 of non lethal?  Or just 6, applied to non lethal / lethal, as you see fit?  To me, I see it as healing 6 HP, and then also able to heal 6 non lethal.




If you get healed of Lethal (/Hit Point) damage, it also heals Nonlethal, same amount, same time.

And yeah, very good thing I cast that Shield spell!


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmmm... I was playing that 1 point of healing removes _all_ non lethal damage. Wonder where I got that from? Sometimes I think there are to many rules in my head. 

So really I need to keep extra track as sometimes the healing will not get rid of all the non lethal but all regular damage and vise verse.

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah Shade is a tactical fighter so really needs a grid to line up attacks with the others for full effect. And I just found out that healing someone at negative hp doesn't automatically bring them back to 1 hp. You have to heal it all point by point in pathifnder.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

Updated and a good round for the PC's. I knew I should have made those horses non combat trained - figured your ride skills would be enough to add complications but DC 5 is pretty much a given. 

Ok a few things...

I have you delaying WD as that horseman was dead and the other in range was in combat. I _was_ going to have horseman #2 come up and see about throwing a tanglefoot bag at Fantalass but the dice gods said no  

So you can post up any action for the last round or wait till a spot in the next one changing your init.

EDIT:
Oh And I didn't know Fantalass has PBS (does he even own a bow??) but that is cool maybe you should list all attacks in the combat part of your character sheet for me please. I looked there first when I went looking to fond your DEX before I made the roll.


@ FtF - I do not understand what ability you have that raises your AC by one each round. But I'm hoping to find out, and see if it is something I can give a character of mine. 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2011)

So, I went to the character link for Inquisitor class, and I now see that it is no longer a beta class.  It is now core class.  That being said, it also looks like some changes were made on how the class works, namely, the Judgment skill.  Previously, the bonus would start at first round chosen, and increase by +1 each round, to max of +3.

*Protection*
+1 Sacred Bonus to AC, +1 per round, Max +3

Now, that is no longer the case with the updated class skill.  I guess it was not balanced?  Makes me wonder how many other class features have changed...

_Protection_: The inquisitor is surrounded by a protective aura, granting a +1 sacred bonus to Armor Class.  This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she  possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled against attack rolls  made to confirm critical hits against the inquisitor.

So, AC stops at 20, and will stay there for now... until 5th level...


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah darn, 

That's right we started this before the APG came out. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 5, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> I have you delaying WD as that horseman was dead and the other in range was in combat. I _was_ going to have horseman #2 come up and see about throwing a tanglefoot bag at Fantalass but the dice gods said no
> 
> ...




Just make him ready the rolled attack for the time an enemy gets in 30ft of him.

For acid dart, it's stats are in the ooc part of nearly all my IC posts.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

Waiting for others reactions - Marda, Aaron, and Fantalass before continuing.

I just want to make sure they get a say before anything is decided.

OH @WD - does your listed acid dart have your BAB added into it?

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 8, 2011)

Have to read up on Inquisitor again... they have an alternate view of those that challenge the church or their deity.. and it's more of the lethal resolution type of inquiries...

Aaron would rather see if this man is worth saving or not.  Should he show any hostility towards Gracenys, then it's going to be hard not to kill him as an enemy of the church.  

Or am I reading things wrong? ( in regards to how he should take enemies of the church?)

Of course, he may not be an enemy of the church... where Aaron could let him live.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think Kathor goes to church.

btw this is really so I can get to know what the characters will do given this situation for future developments - not really part of the module 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> OH @WD - does your listed acid dart have your BAB added into it?
> 
> HM



It does now. Good catch.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

@WD About identifying potions and such. It would be easy for me to tell you what the potions do but I wish to establish a certain criteria for this.

If you wish to know what a potion is or how many charges a wand has right away, we will follow the RAW. This is so if you are in a dungeon or some other place where you don't have as much time to take to sit down and study the item.

If you just pack them away till you have time to camp and relax then I will assume your character or someone else takes their down time to identify an item. So I will let you know then.

I just don't want to start a bad precedence. "You let us know what potions did without identifying them before, why not this time." - This time you may be in the middle of a battle or some such.

Which means Fantalass would have studied the wand of magic missiles by now CHARGES = 24 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, I meant we should just ask the bounty hunters we had just beaten. These are their potions, right? Fantalass will check them out either way, just to be certain they didn't lie.
Never wanted to imply to just ask the DM.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Ah I see, I didn't see Fantalass ask either so figured you  (WD) wanted to know and that meant to me you were asking the DM LOL 

Small problems with pbp getting what you mean across to the other person is a big one. Glad to hear you would have the character check anyway, very smart move. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, getting the command for a wand you have seen in action is one thing, drinking an unidentified potion another


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, as I mentioned in the OOC sblock, here's my level-up post. The first set of info is for Barrik, the second is for the eidolon (and are missing HP, since you decided we should roll for HP). Once these upgrades are OK'd, I'll edit them into the RG. 

Gain 1d8+3 HP +1 for Favored Class.
Gain +1 BAB.
+1 Fort and Ref saves.
+5 Skills. (+1 Use Magic Device, +1 Handle Animal, +1 Ride, +1 Knowledge (arcane and religion))
+1 1st-level spell/day, and 1 more 0-level (Mage Hand) and 1st-level (Unfetter (APG) or Protection from Evil) spell known.
Summon Monster I SLA upgrades to SM2.
Gain Feat (Augment Summoning)

Eidolon:
Gain 1d10+1 HP.
Gain +1 BAB.
+1 Will save
+4 Skills (+1 Perception, Stealth, Acrobatics, Fly).
Gain Feat (Mobility)
Gain 1 Evolution Point (total 5). Rearrange Evolution Points – remove Pounce and Scent, gain Flight (Ex, dragon wings) and Reach (bite).


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

Everything looks good except for your eidolon flying. It says a summoner must be 5th lvl to take this evolution.

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 18, 2011)

Of course you realize that the invading armies abhorrence of arcane casters just lit the spark of Shade's need to piss people off right?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL I hope so it will make for great RP when we get out of the "dungeoncrawl" part of this AP and start getting into politics.

Took a glance at Shade you took Combat Expertise and wrote trade up to BAB for AC. But for PF it doesn't work like that.

Take -1 to attack and combat maneuver checks to get +1 dodge bonus to AC. Increases as your BAB increases:

+4 BAB -2 for +2
+8 BAB -3 for +3
+12 BAB -4 for +4
etc.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 18, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Everything looks good except for your eidolon flying. It says a summoner must be 5th lvl to take this evolution.
> 
> HM




Oops, missed that line. Blasted evolution restrictions...

In that case, switch the two EPs for Flight to Resist Fire 5 (1 EP) and Improved Natural Armor (1 EP). And trade the 1 skill point going to Fly to instead go to Survival.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds good please level up when you have the time.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

I leveled up Torrent and she did not get so lucky as everyone else LOL. Oh well she is an NPC after all. A few things while I was in the RG and looking over characters. 

I want to make sure before the next adventure starts we have equipment listed up to date. This includes magical items and such. So my upcoming days off(Tue/Wed) I will go over everything and let you all know what items you have gotten since it looks like WD identified them. That is the major thing. 

The minor is (for now anyway) what you are looking into in ways of advancement. DW nearly floored me when I found out his eidolon was going to have wings and there is still Vertexx69 wanting to take Witch after 5th lvl - you should be 6th lvl by the end of this next module (Darn I haven't done a lvl up goal yet, but will work on it). So in a forest that is eternally on fire finding your familiar maybe tricky and I wish to RP with it a little before you obtain it as well.

So a little forewarning would be nice and I will meddle it into the story as well. Thanks.

I have been having a great time with the game hope everyone has as well. The next part I have been playing in and it is a really well written adventure with a nice blend of rough survival, combat, and a little mystery. But before all that let's finish up... I just can't wait to get into the second mod sorry.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

Below is my 3rd level HP roll.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

Character sheet is updated. Fantalass my now prepare now 2 2nd level spells, if the others allow him 15 minutes to prepare. (If you allow this. If not, Fantalass is just a 2nd level wizard with 4 more HP.)



> When preparing spells for the day, a wizard can leave some of these  spell slots open. Later during that day, he can repeat the preparation  process as often as he likes, time and circumstances permitting. During  these extra sessions of preparation, the wizard can fill these unused  spell slots. He cannot, however, abandon a previously prepared spell to  replace it with another one or fill a slot that is empty because he has  cast a spell in the meantime. That sort of preparation requires a mind  fresh from rest. Like the first session of the day, this preparation  takes at least 15 minutes, and it takes longer if the wizard prepares  more than one-quarter of his spells.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 21, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I leveled up Torrent and she did not get so lucky as everyone else LOL. Oh well she is an NPC after all.




I bet she was luckier than my eidolon, this level.



> The minor is (for now anyway) what you are looking into in ways of advancement. DW nearly floored me when I found out his eidolon was going to have wings
> <snip>
> So a little forewarning would be nice and I will meddle it into the story as well. Thanks.




I'm pretty sure I mentioned the wings before, when we were talking about the eidolon's appearance/description. Anyways, as long as Barrik keeps surviving, he'll advance as straight Summoner. I'm really not sure what feats he'll be taking from now on, partly because I still really need to look at the PF feats. Might go for the Mounted Combat tree, for when I can make my Eidolon Large and ride it.
As for the eidolon... Next feat it goes for will be Spring Attack. Again, I really don't know about what evolutions will be taken... I'm really just looking at them, picking what seems interesting/cool and fits in my points budget. It's something of an experiment...

And that's about all the forewarning I think I can give you concerning my advancement, HM. Remember for one thing, I'm not a big PF player and rely entirely on an SRD-style site...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, putting up new level up sblock on character sheet now.  Please check it over.  I too got the short end of the HP roll.  Rolled a 2...

Here are the changes:

1d8+3+1FC = 6 HP
+1 BAB
+1 Reflex save
Solo Tactics (Allies treated as if they possess same teamwork feats as the inquisitor, only Inquisitor gains bonus)
Teamwork Feat = Precise Strike (Deal +1d6 precision damage on melee attacks if flanking with ally)
+6 Skill Points (+1 to each skill with current rank in it)
Learn 1 Orison - Stabilize
Learn 1 First Level Spell - Expeditious Retreat
Additional First Level Spell Use Per Day

Note - *Changing Teamwork Feat* 
As a standard action, the inquisitor  can choose to learn a new bonus  teamwork feat in place of the most  recent bonus teamwork feat she has  already learned. In effect, the  inquisitor loses the bonus feat in  exchange for the new one. She can  only change the most recent teamwork  feat gained. Whenever she gains a  new teamwork feat, the previous  teamwork feat becomes set and cannot be  changed again. An inquisitor can  change her most recent teamwork feat a  number of times per day equal to  her Wisdom modifier.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting ability FtF we will have to see how it plays out.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 21, 2011)

For Marda, it will be cleric or fighter, with a holy warrior thing going on. I do not see any prestige classes of interest in the future. So just trying to get the most of either class. Next level is going to be cleric to get those 2nd level spells.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

That's what I did for Torrent  And the extra d6 for channeling.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, I think for now, until I see a reason to deviate, I am sticking straight inquisitor...


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

I have put Cyrstin in the RG if anyone wants to take a peek. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe this is interesting for somebody:

War of the Burning Sky | The Official Site of the War of the Burning Sky Online


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 23, 2011)

WHOA!!! NICE TRAILER TEASER!  Now I am wondering how this game will come out and look.... I enjoy DDO, so if this is like that, then I will be hooked.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

Great find WD...

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

Not that hard to find . It is the sticky in general discussions .

War of the Burning Sky - Online!


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

I barely get time to surf on this site like I would like to.

Maybe when I get a few games finished.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

No posts, do you all wish for me to just advance the thread to Torrent discussing the journey through the Fire Forest. Will kind of be like a planning session before moving on.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 5, 2011)

Replied.  Note - I will be in training all next week, so will only be able to check here on evenings for updates.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

No problem FtF my new schedule has me posting early mornings it seems so things should be here waiting on you to check up on.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone ready for a quick nights rest and gearing up in the morning?

I wish to go over all the gear here. See what all is identified and see what you take along with you.

WD can scribe another scroll if he wishes using the scriber's kit (or use it to put a spell from the captured spell book into his own). 

I also wish to see where we are for Wealth vs LvL, as I think a few of you are behind.

Will work over it this weekend and we can get rolling with the next morning next week.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> WD can scribe another scroll if he wishes using the scriber's kit (or use it to put a spell from the captured spell book into his own).



Will do the later and starting now to think about what spell to write.



> I also wish to see where we are for Wealth vs LvL, as I think a few of you are behind.



Will depend on how high you value a captured spell book


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 11, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Everyone ready for a quick nights rest and gearing up in the morning?




I certainly am.



> I also wish to see where we are for Wealth vs LvL, as I think a few of you are behind.




Gee, whatever gave you that idea? 

All Barrik has gotten over the course of this has been the Cold Weather Outfit (which he may leave here, seeing as it won't be needed in the Fire Forest) and (I think) a few potions. Honestly, I haven't really kept track of stuff on my character sheet. Largely because there has been little-to-nothing to track.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a few red armbands!! What are those worth?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2011)

Not as much as the Dream Shroud... 

Ok I have gone through and here's the collection of items as laid out on the table before you all head to bed.

Potions:
- Cure Light Wounds x4 (1d8+1)
- Cure Moderate Wounds x3 (2d8+5)
- Shield of Faith x2 (+2)
- Keen Edge
- Water Breathing

Wand of Magic Missiles(LvL 1) -24 charges

Silversheen (2 doses)

Tanglefoot bags x2

*Other items...*

Traveling SpellBook - Fantalass

Silver shortsword - Shade

MW comp. Longbow (20 arrows) - Fantalass(but has short bow from below right?)

Dream Shroud - Aaron

*Misc Equipment...*

[sblock=Resistance help]

```
Cold-weather outfits x6        7lbs each
traveler's outfits x2          5lbs each
Healer's kit                   1lb
Scriber's kit (100gp)          2lb
Spell component pouches x2     2lbs each
Thieve's tools, msterwork      2lb
tindertwigs x12                ---
smokestick x4                  .5lb each
holy water x4                  1lb each
anti-toxin x2                  ---                     
blanket winter x3              3lb each
candles x10                    ---
flint and steel x2             ---
hammer                         2lb
lantern, hooded                2lb
oil (1-pint flask) x6          1lb each
piton x6                       .5lb each
iron pot                       4lb
skillet                        1lb
iron tri pod                   2lb
rope, hemp(50') x2             10lb each            
sacks x2                       .5lb each
sewing needles x4              ---
shovel                         8lb
tent, medium x3                30lb each
torches x10                    1lb each
waterskins x6                  4lb each
twine(50')                     .5lb
compass                        .5lb                         
saw                            2lb
```

Shortbow 
arrows(20)
pouch - 50gp with note that says use as spell components only
notes of purchase for up to 500gp of equipment from "The Graffen Brothers Armoury" [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok here's the list after the things Songdragon said Marda was carrying. Also note that the food stuff is gone as you used it up getting to this point.

[sblock=Resistance help]

```
[s]Cold-weather outfits x6[/s]  [COLOR=Red][B] No longer needed[/B][/COLOR]
traveler's outfits x2          5lbs each
[s]Healer's kit [/s]                  1lb
Scriber's kit (100gp)          2lb
Spell component pouches x2     2lbs each
Thieve's tools, msterwork      2lb
tindertwigs x4                 ---
[s]smokestick x4[/s]                  .5lb each
[s]holy water x4[/s]                  1lb each
[s]anti-toxin x2[/s]                  ---                     
blanket winter x2              3lb each
[s]candles x10[/s]                    ---
[s]flint and steel x2[/s]             ---
[s]hammer[/s]                         2lb
lantern, hooded                2lb
oil (1-pint flask) x5          1lb each
[s]piton x6[/s]                       .5lb each
[s]iron pot[/s]                       4lb
[s]skillet[/s]                        1lb
iron tri pod                   2lb
[s]rope, hemp(50') x2[/s]             10lb each            
[s]sacks x2[/s]                       .5lb each
[s]sewing needles x4[/s]              ---
shovel                         8lb
tent, medium x3                30lb each
torches x10                    1lb each
waterskins x6                  4lb each
[s]twine(50')[/s]                     .5lb
compass                        .5lb                         
saw                            2lb
```
Shortbow 
arrows(20)
pouch - 50gp with note that says use as spell components only
notes of purchase for up to 500gp of equipment from "The Graffen Brothers Armoury" [/sblock]



Songdragon said:


> [sblock=Items Carried]
> 
> +57.5 lbs
> = 145.5 lbs (medium load)
> ...




You can subtract 8lbs as the food stuff was used up.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Really need this stuff divided up before we continue. I will go back and look at the remaining resistance stuff as WD took a couple things for his character.

But really the potions and such should be divided up and there will be a few new items to gain before we start the fire forest adventure. Juat wanted you all "packed" for the start.

Oh and I made the newest LVL UP requirement it is in the first post of the game.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't really care about the mundane stuff... The food and waterskins are all I feel should be kept, more for our convenience and comfort than anything else.

As for the potions, how about this?
1 Cure Moderate each for Barrik, Aaron and Shade. (BTW, isn't it 2d8+3, rather than +5?)
2 Cure Lights each for Marda and Fantalass.
1 Shield of Faith each for Barrik and Shade.
Keen Edge should go to any of the front-liners, though Barrik would benefit most from it (unless Shade has a rapier, I forget).
Water Breathing can be carried by anyone, to be used when we find a use for it.  (I know, it's coming.)

There's my suggestion on the potions. Anyone got a different idea?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds good to me.  I say keep the compass, I will carry it.  Flasks of Oil - not sure if taking a combustible flask of oil into a forest of fire is a good thing or not.  Do the potions that we will be using to stave off the heat also carry over to our gear carried, such as these flasks of oil?  If not, then dump them.

Also, I think that perhaps we should use these red armbands.  Put them on a few of us, Barrik, Aaron, and Marda, and see if any other threats simply ignore us or give us info, thinking we are looking for the same people?  Just a thought.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Potion division looks good. We have no protections for the horses, right? Because they carry some of our stuff.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

At FtF - the spell does protect your gear from the heat but not from contact with fire. Same for the players. 

Meaning you will not suffer the Heat effects from the forest fire (Core pg. 426) but still have to watch out for Catching on Fire and Smoke Inhalation.

At WD - I think the horses were carrying mostly non-essential gear (tents, shovel, saw and what not).

This next adventure has alot of "are we going to make it?" in it as well as a mystery and some RP. For the "are we going to make it?" part I will need to keep close track of rations, the potions, and who has what effect on them. 

Survival checks are almost useless as nothing is left to forge in the forest. Well there is a little but for a large group it will seem like nothing. Making DCs higher than normal.

If the potions are ok then everyone post up a new gear list here with everything you have listed than after I know what is left behind I will post up the next morning and you all throwing your packs over your shoulders ready to head out. Before that there will be a little RP with Haddin (I'm sure you are aware that is coming).

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

For survival: 'Create water' will work normal right?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes you will not die of thirst as PF gives you water forever if you take the cantrip. And truly would have been np for 3.5 just would have needed to take the spell everyday is all.

Hunting and foraging will be big problems if you spend a lot of time in the Fire Forest.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=Marda's equipment...]

```
Weight (lbs) 	
banded mail (masterwork)	worn 		35 	
heavy wooden shield	worn, left arm 		10 
heavy mace  		sheathed, left side 	8 
(battle scepter of Gracenyes)
dwarven waraxe 		baldric, back 		8 
light crossbow 		slug over back 		4 
10 bolts 		quiver, at right hip 	1 	
  	  	  	 
backpack 		worn 			2 	
belt, pouch 		worn 			0.5 	
scroll case 		backpack 		0.5 	
silver holy symbol 	worn 			1 	
waterskin 		backpack 		4 	
bedroll 		backpack 		5 	
flint and steel 	backpack 		-- 	
rations (4 days) 	backpack 		4 	
silk rope (50ft) 	outside of backpack 	5 	
explorer's outfit 	worn 			-- 	

scroll of cure light wounds (2) scroll case   
potion of cure light wounds
potion of water breathing
```

Plus...

```
Healer's kit                   1lb
tindertwigs x10                ---
smokestick x4                  .5lb each
holy water x4 *                 1lb each
anti-toxin x2 *                 ---                     
blanket winter x1 *             3lb each
candles x10                    ---
flint and steel x2             ---
hammer                         2lb
oil (1-pint flask) x1          1lb each
piton x6                       .5lb each
iron pot                       4lb
skillet                        1lb
food stuffs x10                1lb each 
rope, hemp(50') x2             10lb each            
sacks x2                       .5lb each
sewing needles x4              ---
twine(50')                     .5lb
```

Weight 52.5 lbs 
Marda's stuff 88 lbs

total 140.5

(not sure who's gear you meant to removed 8 lbs of food from...)[/sblock]


Updated Spell List

0-level: 	Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize
1st level: _Stand the Heat (Cast on self)_, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(domain)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

Aarons gear is updated.  Took the compass and CWM potion.  Also have the Dream Shroud listed and it's info.  Armbands x3 as well.

I also noted that I had not added in my level 3 increases.  Had to rework character sheet for increased BAB, skills, and new feat.  How did I miss that???


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright, then Barrik has the following:

Falchion                     75g       8
Chain Shirt                  25g     20
Light Crossbow            35g       4
Backpack                     2g       2
Bedroll                            1s    5
Flint and steel               1g
Weapon Cord                   1s
Trail rations (10)            5g      5
50 cbow bolts                5g      5
Traveler’s Outfit

And adding the Cure Moderate and Shield of Faith potions. I suppose I'll take Keen Edge, too, since my falchion gets the best benefit from it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantalass will keep the equipment of his current character sheet, the spare spell components, scribe kit and some arrows.

He will add his new amulet and the new CLW potion.

And he needs someone to carry his rations and maybe his bedroll, too


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Which bow are you going to use WD the short or the mw comp?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

I can use the mw comp without penalty, right?
The yes, I will keep that one.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

Awe crap!  I used the wrong ability.  I thought I would get a boost for Aid Another, and then forgot I had Inspiring Word.  I would have used that instead, on Marda, to grant her the +2 to her speach, giving her the 30 total Diplomacy Check.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Is all good FtF you can burn a use of the ability for the day if you wish. I know it has been a little while since you have played these characters so remembering all their abilities is tough.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Still on an Equipment kick as I get ready for combat and the end of this great module. So Fantalass looked the easiest so here's something for you to quote- copy- and paste WD...

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                         Weight
Longsword                     4lbs
Composite longbow             3lbs
Quiver (20 arrows)            1lb
Backpack                      2lbs
Bedroll                       5lbs
Mirror, small steel         0.5lbs
Waterskin x2                  8lbs
5 sunrods                     5lbs
tindertwigs x2                0lbs
spell component pouches x2    4lbs
Spellbook                     3lbs
Captured Spellbook            1lb
Scriber's kit (77.5gp)        2lbs
2 CLW potion(1d8+1)           0lbs
wand of magic missle          0lbs
- CL 1 (24 charges)
Scroll Case#1               0.5lbs
- secret [url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/5497870-post411.html]contents[/url]
Scroll Case#2               0.5lbs
- scroll [url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/5390051-post261.html]mage armor[/url]
- letter
Amulet                        0lbs
```

*Total weight carried:* 39.5lbs (medium load)
*Drop Pack:* 13.5lbs (light load)

*Treasure:* 10gp, 20sp, cp Gems:

*Carrying Capacity:*
- 00-33lbs light load
- 34-66lbs medium load
- 67-100lbs heavy load[/sblock]

*Notes: (and Questions) *
- I removed everything you said you would be ditching and that is ok figured you would.
- I have your kit down 22.5 gp (12.5gp made mage armor scroll, 10gp added Stand the Heat spell to spellbook)
- FtF also has the compass listed in his equipment list you all should decide who iscarrying it. (Didn't list it till decided)
- The 10gp in your Treasure is that the 10gp received with the scroll and amulet? If so it needs a note that it is fire treated and ready to be used as spell component. And deducted if the spell is cast.
- Total weight is medium load and that's not so bad for Fantalass. It only drops your movement to 20' (but you have a bow no need to move). Your ACP goes to -3 but you can drop the pack to lose that if you wish. Medium load doesn't take your DEX down so still good there.

So should be ready (as soon as you decide if you want the compass or not).

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

The 10gp were left from buying stuff at the beginning. I wanted to leave the fire-treated in the scroll case to not mix them up.
Anyone can carry the compass. FtF can have it.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok let's see we still have the following left over...

Silversheen (2 doses)

Tanglefoot bags x2

Misc Equipment...

[sblock=Resistance help]

```
traveler's outfits x2          5lbs each
Spell component pouches        2lb
Thieve's tools, msterwork                        
blanket winter x2              3lb each
lantern, hooded                2lb
oil (1-pint flask) x4          1lb each
iron tri pod                   2lb
shovel                         8lb
tent, medium x3                30lb each
torches x10                    1lb each
waterskins x5                  4lb each                      
saw                            2lb
```
Shortbow
arrows(20)
pouch - 50gp with note that says use as spell components only
notes of purchase for up to 500gp of equipment from "The Graffen Brothers Armoury" [/sblock]

All the above is unclaimed I can see leaving the tents behind as they could catch fire in the night. But after the Fire Forest you still have a long trip to Seaquen don't forget.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe you should list it like this:

*Treasure:* 10gp, 20sp, cp Gems:
- special: +10gp (fire treated for StH spell)

As you could spend the gp if you really needed to and it let's me know how many castings of the spell you can perform before needing to treat more coins. And the coins should probably be in your spell component pouch as they are now components. 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 18, 2011)

Silversheen, I can carry if negligible weight.
MW Thieves Tools, I thought those went to Shade? (unless she already has some others)
I took 1 flask of oil, but will drop it, I think we need to take all the water we can carry.  I can carry another 2 waterskins. 
I am dropping a dagger as well from my list, if anyone wants it.

Summary - Taking 2 waterskins from resistance help, 2 silversheens from resistance help, Compass from resistance help, and the CMW potion from above.  Here is my NEW equipment list.  (Minus the Dream Shroud, which I will keep separate entry in Character Sheet for Treasure)  If approved, I will copy/paste this into character sheet to complete.

Final list:
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost(gp)      Weight (lbs)
[B]WORN[/B]
Explorers Outfit (Free)         0              0
Wooden Holy Symbol              1              0
Chain Shirt                   100             25
MW Cold Iron Bastard Sword     70              6
Spiked Gauntlet                 5              1
[s]Dagger                          2              1[/s]
Silver Light Mace              15              4
Signal Whistle                  .8             0
Signet Ring                     5              0
Spell Component Pouch           5              2
Ioun Torch                     75              0
[B]
Scroll Case[/B]                     1              .5
Cure Light Wounds              25              0

[B]MW Backpack[/B]                    50              4
Flint & Steel                   1              0
Waterskin  x3                   1             12
Weapon Cordx5                   .5             0
Whetstone                       .02            2
Silk Rope                      10              5
Portrait Book                  10              3
Ink                             8              0
Inkpen                          .1             0
Paper x5                        2              0

[B]Belt Pouch[/B]                      1              .5
Chalk x5 (colored)              .05            0 
Red Armbands x3                 0              0
Potion CMW                      0              0 
Compass                         0              .5
Silversheen x2                  0              0
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Didn't you want the short bow and arrows?

And don't forget Torrent can carry an extra waterskin. I think there is enough everyone could have two.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 18, 2011)

If Torrent can carry one of the waterskins I have, then I can take a shortbow and arrows.  If nobody else can make use of them.  If nobody else calls dibs on them, then ok.

Edit - Can I take some knowledge checks for the weakness of those monsters?  Knowledge Arcana/Religion +8 to learn abilities/weaknesses of monsters, per Inquisitor feature.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Soon as you get a look outside (or they come in ).

WD to finish round one (unless I missed your action?).

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

@WD sorry I don't think the rules allow for the action you wished.

You get as a free action the ability to draw a weapon or wand as part of a move (notices not a move _action_).

So if you take your move action to move any part of your speed than yes you get to draw a weapon for free (if your BAB is +! or higher). But if you use your move action to preform any of the other listed actions (stand, open door, load weapon, etc.) than you don't get the free draw.

If it did allow for what you were suggesting than you would get an extra move action,

- Stand - move action
- Draw weapon - move action
- Cast spell - standard action

And it would make things like Quick Draw obsolete. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2011)

I thought quickly mainly as a thing for surprise rounds...

but I'm fine with your decision. Fantalass keeps sitting.

Caster level and remaining charges for the wand?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

CL 1 and 24 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 23, 2011)

Quick Update - My Attacks should be another +1, as I forgot about BLESS.  +7 Normal Attack now, +9 Flanking with Shade.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Current round is updated top of the 3rd.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 23, 2011)

HM - is the soldier in the back still standing after Shade's lashing?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes their HP/AC is listed. She missed with the first attack and didn't do enough damage to drop him with the second.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 23, 2011)

and a miss from me as well... go figure.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

After dispatching three skeletons in one round I think you were do for a miss. 

WD to end the current round. 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 25, 2011)

Shade is up next, right?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Correct. You may talk as an out of turn free action.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, and unfortunately for Barrik, I am oath sworn to watch over Crystin.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

Posted in my last post, but the page went over so it might be missed... I do not supposed the unknown properties of the magical warhammer help with that? I have not applied anything other than Marda's BAB, bless, devine favor, and no -4 for fighting defensively. A magical weapon is by it's nature automatically a +1 weapon. That is meta gaming of course.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 29, 2011)

Shade to finish current round. MAke sure to take your Perception check (at +2 for Inspiring Word).

If Shade hits it will surely drop the soldier WD would you want then to change your MM target?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Shade to finish current round. MAke sure to take your Perception check (at +2 for Inspiring Word).
> 
> If Shade hits it will surely drop the soldier WD would you want then to change your MM target?
> 
> HM











*OOC:*


Yes, in this case he will shoot the enlarged enemy.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2011)

Shouldn't Smiley be at -2HP?  13 dmg from Marda was bringing him to zero.  Then MM from Fantalass for another -2.  Aaron is in a BIG dilemma.  Does he run to heal Marda, or guard Crystin?  

Does Aaron know Torrent can heal?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

WD was only going to MM the big guy if the soldier was taken out by Shade. But both attacks missed so he MM'ed the soldier. 

Even if he did MM Smiley he would still get his attack being a half-orc. 

Yes you would know Torrent is a cleric from camp talk that happened as you traveled. Sure can't RP every minute, so somethings should be assumed. I wouldn't worry about Marda, Torrent can fix here up.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 1, 2011)

Any chance of getting an updated map, HM?

Mainly, I want to know if my elemental can reach that blasted goblin (I think so, the way I angled the Run).

It strikes me Aaron is way too strict to his oath, to the point of tunnel-vision. He's not willing to step away to help an ally take down one of the foes, when removing said foe from the field would be do more to aid everyone (including his charge) than just standing there... Barrik will probably bring this point up later.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean DW.  The sight of Marda dropping has him thinking on what to do.  He saw the back door close on its own.  He hears voices back there.  Knows there are at least 3 enemies in the back.

The inside is cleared out, no more foes to face.  Front door was blocked by the big guy, who now had cleaved into his friend Marda.  There is nothing he could have done really, as he was set to guard the rear door and watch over Crystin.  Even told to do so by Barrik.  

He's helped, taking out the skeltons and giving Marda and Shade a little boost in performance.  This round, things changed, and we'll see how he reacts.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh I don't think he isn't helping but doing what he can in the close quarters of the house. 

He couldn't get into the fight with the soldier so inspired Shade (not his fault the rolls were low). Once he knew the soldier would be taken out he moved to help Marda and still keep his oath. I'm sure from Aaron's point of view he wishes he didn't know there was an enemy on the other side of that backdoor. I think that is what is holding him in check.

And I have just finished an updated map. The elemental is not on it he is below the soldier on the outside.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2011)

Question - is there a lock/latch on that back door?  I now see that it opens outward, which hopefully means there is a drop bar/dead bolt type of lock that only requires someone to drop it into the locked position.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

No the door have no locks (Haddin was a wizard and used his magic on them to lock them).

They are made of stone btw. 

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

HM... just how big is this front door? I can see the possibility of Marda being attacked by a large foe, only because she is right at the entrance, but how does he get such a reach into the home? I cannot see a large person fitting through a normal door with any ease. Let alone trying to attack through a hole he cannot fit into, not with reach anyhow. Of course, I could be mistaken about it be a normal sized door? 

That and Torrent could have cast defensively.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Torrent didn't take an AoO from casting. She readied an action and stepped up. Smiley attacked her because he believed Marda to be dead (event though I post the stats you shouldn't meta game them as that would make things like deathwatch useless) or dead enough.

And someone with reach should be allowed to attack inside/through a smaller area. It's the weapon that needs to get inside not the person. His axe maybe large now but the head isn't over 7ft in length (close though).

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay. I thought the attack was from an AoO. Not sure what you meant by the posted stats comment, as I was not using them. Heck Marda was near death and could do nothing anyhow.

As for the reach... eh, I guess will agree to disagree on that point. I do not see it really. Not with any true accuracy. 

Anyhow... game on...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Game on... yes I do believe the party is up. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

Well DW I have been checking and it seems to dismiss a summoned creature takes a standard action. So you can't dismiss and summon in the same round. 

I am going to work on advancing the round - you want to dismiss this round and summon (keep the three) dogs next round then?

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not dismissing, since I don't need to Dismiss. 

On the Summon Monster ability (somewhat buried in the text):


			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> If this ability is used again, any existing summon monster or gate immediately ends.




So I'm just using Summon Monster again, immediately/automatically un-summoning the elemental and calling in the dogs as a replacement.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

got-cha updating...

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Round 10 updated. 

I can't believe that crit.  Will I have to make the end "bosses" even tougher?

But I think 11 rounds of combat to be pretty good for the climatic end fight. Wonder when this started I will have to check.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Round 10 updated.
> 
> I can't believe that crit.  Will I have to make the end "bosses" even tougher?




No. No you won't. Crit happens. 

There is absolutely no reason to increase difficulty just due to a party member's sudden luck.

(If this sounds like I'm coming on a little strong, well... it's because I do feel rather strongly about such arbitrary decisions to increase difficulty. WotBS, in particular, is a difficult enough AP just as it's written. There's no need to buff up the monsters. Really, look at the circumstances with the Indomitability encounter or the Colossus in the Festival of Dreams... They're already really tough fights and don't need another boost. )


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

I wasn't looking at increasing LvLs/abilities so far as giving max HP to keep a major encounter around an extra two or three rounds. 

Even without the crit Boreus would be hard pressed to deal with the group - it would be 9 to 1  if you count the dogs.

I already up him btw... in the module he is a LvL 4 cleric - here he is a LvL 6 Oracle. Will show you the stats once the game is over.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 27, 2011)

But look how Boreus started off... He had how many buddies at the beginning of the fight? And this fight is rated at what EL, before you bumped him by 2 levels? 

We gained the upper hand by smart tactics (and lucky rolls).

And what is


			
				HolyMan XP Comment
that does it /quote said:
			
		

> supposed to mean, in this context?






			
				HolyMan XP Comment
that does it /quote said:
			
		

> Oops, misread... I blame dyselxia.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it is EL 7 in the module.

2 goblin rogues (twins but then all goblins look alike to me) - one had a human bane bolt and that's what got Haddin.
Boreus - Orc cleric 4
2 soldiers - fighter 1 (great AC at 19 thought they would have hung around longer)
Smiley - Orc ( I made him half-orc) Barbarian1/Fighter1
6 skeletons (medium) - that got trashed by AoO's way to go FtF 

12 members sounds like a good party to come capture an old 9th lvl wizard. But the group is pretty large as well.

Summoner
Inquisitor
Rogue
Wizard
Cleric/Fighter
Cleric/Fighter
earth elemental (small)
3 celestial dogs

All and all a good end fight (you took Boreus below 0 HP but you go after him and - he is an orc ). So this only has a few rounds left.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> 12 members sounds like a good party to come capture an old 9th lvl wizard. But the group is pretty large as well.



But see, he started with the advantage. Fairly strong, large force.



> earth elemental (small)
> 3 celestial dogs



Those should be counted more like Class Features than party members... Like I said, smart tactics. Also like Aaron's Combat Reflexes decimating the skeletons - smart tactics, good character design.



> All and all a good end fight (you took Boreus below 0 HP but you go after him and - he is an orc ). So this only has a few rounds left.
> 
> HM




Yeah, one helluva fight. But you might want to look again... He's at -15 (Dog 1 hit him for 8, too), so unless his CON is that high, he's actually dead. 


			
				Orc PFSRD Entry - Ferocity said:
			
		

> A creature with ferocity still dies when its hit point total reaches a negative amount equal to its Constitution score.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, this battle was full of tactics, which saved us.  I am a little confused on what is happening right now in battle, as the flanks don't add up.  Either way, the attacks would have hit, I believe.  Just not sure what is left to kill.  I think everything is now killed/dying right now.... if so, let me know, as Aaron would run in to check on Crystin.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Well so far only the dogs have moved and gone. Dog 3 killed the wounded goblin (red dot). And Dog 1 took Boreus to -3. 

Dog three is the only move so far - Dog 1 and Barrik have no flank partners but the nat 20/nat 18 and no confirm/high confirm means no need for a change to those rolls.

Since Boreus goes before Barrik he still will get to act so long as nobody sticks him to death before then.

Fantalass is up but don't think he is going to get mixed up in that mess.

Torrent won't move to keep flanking with Shade. 

So  Marda goes before Aaron and will probably step up to where the soldier was. 

Best bet is for you to swing around after the unwounded goblin (Emran - the invisible goblin who closed the door for the soldier )

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2011)

Fantalass will stand up and ready his wand in case the goblin becomes visible again.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 27, 2011)

The goblin is no longer invisible, right?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Dog three is the only move so far - Dog 1 and Barrik have no flank partners but the nat 20/nat 18 and no confirm/high confirm means no need for a change to those rolls.




Uh, yes we do. Shade and Torrent (thought her pic was Marda, oops). Corners effectively count as two sides of the foe.



			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> If the line passes through opposite borders of the opponent's space (including corners of those borders), then the opponent is flanked.




So we are all one big happy flank-ily.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

But said line is drawn from the center to the center of each attacker.

Sample 1 -  no flanking

Sample 2 - flanking through corners

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh you said you were trying to flank with Torrent

Sample 3 - no flanking as the line doesn't pass through opposite borders.

HM


----------



## jbear (May 11, 2011)

Hello peoples!


I guess this is me fumbling around eagerly to introduce myself to the group ( 2.30 am my time) as the new rogue.

At the moment I haven't worked on my character concept at all, as I only read HM's invite into the group a few hours ago. I know I should be waiting on the edge of a fire forest ... but I don't mid if someone wants to throw out a hook into their own back story to help me hook into the group more easily. 

I'll try and work on my character tomorrow afternoon and get a build up asap. I'm very open to suggestions from anyone. I've only been reading the PF rules for about ... a week? ... now, so, I'm still pretty sketchy. I hope my learning curb isn't too slow for anyone, and any help is appreciated to help get me up to speed.

I'm thinking an elf rogue at the moment. Although I do really like to play humans. Anyway, I'll look at the rules more closely tomorrow and try and get creative.


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

Welcome jbear

no problems this end we are still in a little wrapping up spot and need to divide up gear and then we are set. 

So in pbp terms that means this weekend next latest.

Rogue concept? Sorry I am drawing a blank - all I know is trapspotter is a good talent (specially in the pbp world).

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 11, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> no problems this end we are still in a little wrapping up spot and need to divide up gear and then we are set.
> 
> So in pbp terms that means this weekend next latest.




Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems we've pretty well settled on what will happen with the items. We're taking the valuable stuff to sell later (marked in one of Songdragon's posts) and ditching the rest. Marda may be using the warhammer, depending on Cyrstin's response, and I/Barrik will be wearing the studded leather (why not?).



jbear said:


> Hello peoples!
> 
> 
> I guess this is me fumbling around eagerly to introduce myself to the group ( 2.30 am my time) as the new rogue.




Welcome! 



> At the moment I haven't worked on my character concept at all, as I only read HM's invite into the group a few hours ago. I know I should be waiting on the edge of a fire forest ... but I don't mid if someone wants to throw out a hook into their own back story to help me hook into the group more easily.




Marda, Aaron or Fantalass would probably be your best bet for a reasonable link. And even then, it's a little tenuous, especially with the first two (having just come from Gate Pass and members of the Resistance, yadda yadda), while Fantalass isn't exactly the most-talkative person. 
It might be possible to link you with my character, Barrik (the half-orc summoner), but again, it would be a little odd. The way I've written Barrik up is being something of an outsider, like most half-orcs. Except instead of crushing people's skulls in retaliation, he sets summoned hounds on them.  Still, you could possibly be an acquaintance... I suppose it would be better than happenstance (which, incidentally, I hate as a reason for a character to join the group).



> I'll try and work on my character tomorrow afternoon and get a build up asap. I'm very open to suggestions from anyone. I've only been reading the PF rules for about ... a week? ... now, so, I'm still pretty sketchy. I hope my learning curb isn't too slow for anyone, and any help is appreciated to help get me up to speed.
> 
> I'm thinking an elf rogue at the moment. Although I do really like to play humans. Anyway, I'll look at the rules more closely tomorrow and try and get creative.




Well, how much do you know about 3.5? If you know 3.5, you know most of PF. If not, this may take some work. 

Anyways, I suggest this: get a concept in mind... and don't get creative about it - just voice it (if you want suggestions and assistance) and make it work. Don't try fiddling around with all the little knick-knacks until you are more comfortable with the system and really comfortable about branching out. Keep it simple and manageable, until you have more know-how. And until (and even when) you have that know-how, don't be afraid to ask questions.

If the above paragraph comes off as dour, please look at it as a voice of experience. I've seen too many fresh players jump in the river, both feet first, then be overwhelmed and drown. 
(Of course, if you already know 3.5, then you won't be in such deep water.)

Again, welcome.


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

Right a little RP left. Just wanted to give FtF a chance to post then will have the group gather in the house head off to bed and wake to set out for the fire forest in the morning.

As to the equipment - posting what you wish to do is fine but no one has said yeah or nay to Songdragon's post or updated their equipment (except Songdragon).

Equipment is very important in the up coming adventure as there will be no trip to market. Even though this is a wilderness type adventure Survival checks will be near impossible and when things are used up they will be hard to replace.

So really need everyone to update equipment - there are links to treasure found on page one of the IC - And to update their sheets and we will be ready to go.

HM


----------



## jbear (May 11, 2011)

Okay, I'll take on board your advice.

Yeah, I've played 3.5 so PF isn't unfamiliar at all, but I'm rusty, let's say.

I've made a wizard recently for LPF. A rogue seems quite a bit simpler.

In theory, couldn't I have also escaped Gate Pass as well? Perhaps also associated  with resistence somehow? Or maybe just s cowardly rogue who sense of self preservation made him flee ... only to find his only road to freedom lead to a dead end at the fire forest. 

Anyway, I'll see what I come up with.


----------



## Songdragon (May 11, 2011)

Heya jbear...


Had a post done up last night going into a little bit of explanation of the group, but then a kidling happened and ENword throwing a fit this morning.

So firstly... I did not know we need another player. That said, if HM can handle 6 PCs and 2 NPCs then hey, I have no problem with it at all.  More RPing opportunities.

The group...

*Aaron* (human/male Inquisitor) Aaron's from Gate Pass, he is a devout follower of Gracenyes (goddess of Rulership), and has been a long time friend of Marda.

*Shade* (elven/female Rogue) She is from the eleven nation with a large chip on her shoulder and some vulgar language and opinions to back it up. she is the sneaky one and such.

*Barrik* (half-orc/ male Summoner) He is an outsider who uses his summoned beasts for his dirty work. He will often run into battle the same as anyone else with his falchion cutting down the baddies.

*Fantalass* (elven/male) Wizard of little words. He is very knowledgeable in magics. Seems mroe then willing to take the fight to the bad guys.

*Marda* (dwarven/female Cleric/Fighter) From Gate Pass, family was part of the resistance, she joined up as the Rageisans returend with force to Gate Pass. She is a cleric of Gracenyes as well, and is good friends with Aaorn.

*Torrent*[ (NPC)(human/female Fighter/Cleric) Cleric of Zinnastine (water aspect is top with her) She is the resistance, and has battled foes with us since Gate Pass as we flee for a magic school in Lyceum.

*Cyrstin* (NPC)(human/female sorcerer) Just encountered here outside the burning forrest with her father who refused to leave, even with the Rageian coming. Her father Haddin died in the attack. She is a seer, who revives visions of what is to come.

Sums us up at present. We seems to have all the main roles covered, so you do not have to fill one. Several different classes would be nice additions. If you need any help with character options, let us know. Easy options from my experience are Fighters, Rangers, and Rogues. They do not have the spell lists and such to get into, but all three can easily be made as more complicated as you want. 

Gods posted by HM a little bit into the OOC (post 98)
[sblock=Gods]
	
	



```
NAME                 ASPECT
Davendithas         Knowledge
Gracenys            Rulership                      
Alidiana            Magic
Jamven              War
Quimorel            Dreams
Zinnastine          Weather
Ravaonna            Fire
Hortumal            Creation
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> ...
> 
> *Fantalass* (elven/male) Wizard of little words. He is very knowledgeable in magics. Seems mroe then willing to take the fight to the bad guys.
> ...



Also has a secret mission (part of the reason he isn't that talkative, but had already some argument with Aaron. He is a bit in the middle between Marda's holy goodness and Shade's attitude.


----------



## jbear (May 12, 2011)

Okay, so I've posted a character that I hope will be able to fit into the group when you arrive at the fire forest. i posted it on the character creation link you sent me in the private message HM.

Basically the idea is the following:

The Cursed One aka Spirit: A halfling rogue 2/oracle 1 who is haunted by mischievous spirits (oracles curse). Having left the big city leaving false accusations of fault at the death of his beloved by cowardly and scheming rivals at his guild, he has sought to understand the nature of the spirits that have haunted him since birth. He has lived for a good while now on the edge of the fire forest, convinced that great spirits live within. Finally his patience has been met with reward, gaining molten skin (Flame Mystery Revelation) to resist fire and be able to venture further into the forest from the edge on occaisions. He is also learning to gain the aid of the mischievous spirits that haunt him (orisons) and some even respond protecting him, healing and blessing him with power (sponataneous spells). His sadness at the loss of his love has begun to fade as he has learnt these things, in its place grows lonliness. He craves the company of another living being, not just spirits. He longs to know friendship again, to be named again. This is when he would come across the PCs about to cross through the forest.

As far as deity's go, which one is related to Luck, if any? Otherwise maybe Quimorel, god of Dreams would fit okay I think.

I didn't realise there were 6 players. I had understood you'd lost the rogue. Maybe I misunderstood. It's not too late for me not to join the campaign, no harm done. 

HM, I just saw how you generate stats . I had used the point buy method and the MAX HP-2 method for HP as per LPF creation rules.

Okay I would distribute my rolls like so:

STR 4d6
CON 4d6
DEX 7d6
INT 5d6
WIS 3d6
CAR 5d6

what was the secret command word ....

Ready FOR EDITING! GO GO GADGET LEGS! ... err ... can't remember but I'm fine with the above, I'm pretty sure the results will be similar or higher than point buy system. Fingers crossed!

EDIT: EDITING COMPLETE PLEASE ROLL MY STATS NOW HM

Link to character page: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html#post5557564


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

WD said:
			
		

> Is there (in D&D) a difference between arrows for short bows and for long bows?




I thought I answered this somewhere,  Just don't see it maybe it was due to this mornings ENWorld hiccup.

All arrows for PF are the same it is the bow that does the damage.

Need everyone to let me know when their characters equipment has been updated and I will be going over jbear's character this weekend.

All in all I wish to restart SUN night to not lose to much momentum.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

Wow IC realy has it out for this group. I think it wants you all to struggle with your concepts.

Sorry about this but nothing in stone you can swap around classes/race as you see fit jbear.

STR: 11
DEX: 14
CON: 14
INT: 14
WIS: 13
CHA:  8

I think your concept is great and will fit in awesomely I hope you still wish to play it after the rolls though.

Make sure you roll for HP on your character spot in the RG also.

HM


----------



## jbear (May 12, 2011)

Ouch ...

8 charisma is really disappointing ...

Shrug* What are ya gonna do I guess.

Edit: *Jbear holds back virtual tears* I rolled those hoping to console myself that they would come out equally as bad as your rolls HM ... as you can see *lip begins to tremble* ... that didn't work out so good ... *bursts into tears*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much on the stats, as we all have been through the low rolls.  It builds character, both literally and figuratively.  HM has a way of keeping us on our toes and interest is never an issue with me.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

jbear said:


> Ouch ...
> 
> 8 charisma is really disappointing ...
> 
> ...




These are mine (after racial bonus):

STR: 10
DEX: 13
CON: 08
INT: 16
WIS: 12
CHA: 12

No need to cry on your part


----------



## jbear (May 13, 2011)

Yep those are pretty darn rotten as well. Okay, well ... I'm going to just play the same character, less strangely charismatic ... just strange full stop. 

10 charisma after racials ... that allows me to use lvl 1 oracle spells right?


----------



## Songdragon (May 13, 2011)

Actually no. It says 10+ spell level Cha. Not sure what to tell you. A class that needs a decent Cha and a character that has a Cha that does not even make the minimum Cha to cast 1st level spells... is lacking. The concept sounds cool and all, but the stats do not help at all, not for an oracle.

The only thing that I saw with any fire stuff might be a elemental fire wizard.

I just do not know what suggestions to make to help, maybe straight rogue.


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

No, I'm sorry to say you would need an 11 CHA to be able to cast 1st lvl spells. 

The lvl up to fourth lvl will not take to long (pbp wise). All you need to do is make it to a safe place to camp for the night inside the fire forest. 

Simple, 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

I'm not sure a low CHA is too bad (although it will be a struggle at first). Most the spells jbear was talking about were aids and not attacks so no need for a high CHA modifier to up the DC.

And going rogue/oracle evenly limits his max spell lvl to fifth at oracle lvl 10. So a +1 to stat at 4th lvl and a +4 circlet of CHA around character LVL 12 (6/6) and he is set for all the spell casting he needs.

Now if he doesn't go even and say only wants 3rd lvl spells down than the +1 at 4th lvl and a +2 circlet solves the problem.

So all is fixable as long as jbear is willing to not have 1st lvl spells for a few encounters to start. 

HM


----------



## jbear (May 13, 2011)

Nah, it's okay. 

EDIT: Them's the brakes. Scratch Oracle. I Had a close look at fire wizard as suggested, and it's a pretty good fit as well. Cantrips can be fluffed as spirits anyhow, they are just less at my beckoned call. I can refluff spells the same way, at least some of them. Let's say I received very rudimentary arcane training while learning to thieve, just the stuff that helps carry loot, find hidden doors etc. Spells like Mage Armour or Protection seem easily refluffed as spirit protection. Elf instead of Halfling, doesn't seem a problem, meaning having two 16 in DEX and INT. I took a monkey familiar, as any street urchin would!
The fire resistence will mean I won't be such a burden crossing the forest, and make me immeadiately useful to the group, which gives them a good reason not to mind me tagging along behind them. 

The character has been edited on the other page. I'm not to sure if i have the familiar stats right (hp not included til I know what to do about my hps having changed from oracle). I left a few questions I have for you HolyMan on the same page.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2011)

With two wizards, we could teach us the spells the other lacks


----------



## jbear (May 13, 2011)

Nice!

I was just reading the first 7 pages of this thread ... wow, everyone has been totally messed with by the stats. It's been a bit of an issue for everyone I see. And WD, you have been screwed over harder than anyone by the looks.

On 5 characters rolls using a method that is designed to generate super-human stats ... surely you would think that at least 1 of 6 characters would have rolled an 18. And instead of super heroes only normal, a bit below normal or low magic charcters have been generated. 6 times! IC seems flawed to be honest. The ENWorld dice roller rolled the kind of stats you would expect when I rolled them. Maybe there is a lesson there.

All that said and done, I'm actually glad I was screwed over concept wise by the dice as well. It makes me feel like I fit in!

So if I understand right, after reading character generation rules:

MAX HP at 1st lvl, then HPs are rolled
2 traits
An Occupation??? (What is that? or rather where do i find out about that?)
If occupation has no bonus feat then gain +2 to two skills that fit background
MAx gold for level 1

Question: Starting at lvl 3 what starting wealth do I haveand do I have any special item?

EDIT: Professions I think could be interesting for the Cursed One:
Animal Catcher (How he got his Monkey ...?)
Arcane Student (reflect his learning in the Art at the thieves guild)
Bandit (Thieves Guild)
Beggar (before entering Assassin's Guild)
Hermit (Living on edge of Forest of Fire for so many years)
Nomad (Travelling in search of spirits)
Primitive (Isolated life with only spirits for company)
Thief (Thieve's guild training)

I'd be interested in any of those professions. Can someone tell me what the benefits are?


----------



## Songdragon (May 13, 2011)

The professions came from the Tome of Secerts, a book that Vertexx69 has. It gave a bonus of some kind and some extra gold as well.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 13, 2011)

Animal Catcher 
Alignment: Any
Skills: Choose 2 of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select is
already a class skill, you receive a +1 competence
bonus on checks using that skill.
Acrobatics, Handle Animal, Perception,
Profession, Stealth Survival
Starting Money: 3d4x10

Arcane Student
Alignment: Any
Skills: Choose 2 of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select is
already a class skill, you receive a +1 competence
bonus on checks using that skill.
Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (the planes),
Linguistics, Spellcraft, Use Magic Device
Bonus Feat: Choose either Spell Focus or Spell
Mastery.
Starting Money: 3d4x10

Bandit
Alignment: Non-lawful
Skills: Choose 3 of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select
is already a class skill, you receive a +1
competence bonus on checks using that skill.
Appraise, Bluff, Climb, Disguise, Escape
Artist, Intimidate, Perception, Ride,
Stealth, Sense Motive
Bonus Feat: Choose either Blind-Fight or
Persuasive.
Starting Money: 2d4x10

Beggar 
Alignment: Any
Skills: Choose 4 of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select is
already a class skill, you receive a +1 competence
bonus on checks using that skill.
Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate,
Knowledge (local), Perception, Stealth,
Survival
Bonus Feat: Choose either Persuasive or Self-
Sufficient
Starting Money: 1d4x10

Hermit 
Alignment: Any
Skills: Choose 3 of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select is
already a class skill, you receive a +1 competence
bonus on checks using that skill.
Bluff, Climb, Handle Animal, Heal, Stealth,
Survival, Swim
Bonus Feat: Choose either Alertness or
Endurance.
Starting Money: 2d4x10

Nomad 
Alignment: Any (usually chaotic)
Skills: Choose 3 of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select is
already a class skill, you receive a +1 competence
bonus on checks using that skill.
Appraise, Bluff, Climb, Diplomacy, Knowledge
(geography), Knowledge (nature), Perception,
Ride, Sense Motive, Survival, Swim
Bonus Feat: Self-Sufficient
Starting Money: 2d4x10

Primitive 
Alignment: Any non-lawful
Skills: Choose x of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select is
already a class skill, you receive a +1 competence
bonus on checks using that skill.
Climb Handle Animal, Heal, Perception, Sense
Motive, Stealth, Survival, Swim
Special: The primitive is illiterate.
Bonus Feat: Choose either Athletic or
Toughness
Starting Money: 1d4x10

Thief
The thief spent his youth on the street, picking
pockets and burgling homes. Even at this young
age, he is a criminal.
Alignment: Any non-Lawful
Skills: Choose 3 of the following skills as
permanent class skills. If a skill you select is
already a class skill, you receive a +1 competence
bonus on checks using that skill.
Appraise, Bluff, Climb, Disguise, Escape
Artist, Perception, Sleight of Hand, Stealth
Starting Money: 3d4x10


----------



## jbear (May 14, 2011)

Thanks heaps for such a comprehensive list!!!!

I think the most formative part of TCO's life was at the Thieve's Guild and I like the look of Bandit: I'd take the Blind Fighting feat.

Does that sound okay HM?


----------



## jbear (May 17, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] I'm just checking in to see how things are going. Things have been quiet for a while (real quiet  ) and I just wanted to make sure everything was okay characterwise etc Is it this weekend you're looking to get things restarted?

Am I still welcome  ?

I've edited Spirit so its more readable and tuned and tweaked a few things (I thought elves were proficient with elven curve blades, but then I reread it more closely upon editing and it said treat as martial weapons ... no good for a rogue or a magician ... to I swapped the Deft Dodger trait for Heirloom Weapon and added relevant details to his background.)


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 17, 2011)

Sometimes this game seems to dwindle...

Anyways, Barrik's gear is updated.


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

Yes you still are welcome jbear...

Weekends - FRI - SUN are bad posting time for me as I work them and the weather has been to good to pass up going out.

I catch up on everything TUE/WED and your character review is at the top of my list so will be done today after check ins. (this is a check in).

For everyone else I need gear - although looks like DW and Songdragon are ready - just FtF and WD (and then me going back to double check).

jbear will be going over background heavily to help with the fitting in, and maybe a little RP/combat before not sure yet. But will be throwing out ideas for you tonight.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

jbear said:


> Thanks heaps for such a comprehensive list!!!!
> 
> I think the most formative part of TCO's life was at the Thieve's Guild and I like the look of Bandit: I'd take the Blind Fighting feat.
> 
> Does that sound okay HM?




Sounds good but did not see this during my check which is detailed below.

___________________________________________________________

- Experience spot not needed.
- Right number of languages(5) but one should be Elven
- Please add link to stat rolls on your sheet (under abilities if you wish)
- Make new spot for your fire resistance under Damage Reduction
-- Energy Resistance: fire 5
- And a Spell Failure spot under Spell Resistance
-- Spell Failure: 10%
- Elven curve blade should list the +1 (enhancement) bonus as +1 (MW) for masterwork.
- Made changes to arrows (now magical +1) will need to edit the stat line for the long bow
- Add Fire Jet to Weapon Stats
-- Fire Jet: auto hit 20' line / DMG 1d6+0(fire) Special: Reflex save for half dmg = DC 13 (failure means target catches fire) Uses per Day: 6
- Protection from evil/good/chaos/law is four separate spells
- Could list/describe Scribe Scroll under feats section
- Quote then copy/paste the following if you wish an easier read (do not straiten will do so automatically)
[sblock=Skills]

```
Skills                    Total  Rank  CS Stat ACP Misc
Acrobatics                  12    3    3   +3   0  +3 (Monkey Familiar)
Appraise                    07    1    3   +3      +0
Bluff                       04    2    3   -1      +0
Climb                       05    2    3    0   0  +0
Craft ( )                   03    0    0   +3      +0
Diplomacy                   -1    0    0   -1      +0
Disable Device              11    3    3   +3   0  +2 (MW Thieves Tools)
Disguise                    04    2    3   -1      +0
Escape Artist               07    1    3   +3   0  +0
Fly                         03    0    0   +3   0  +0
Handle Animal               na    0    0   -1      +0
Heal                        01    0    0   +1      +0
Intimidate                  -1    0    0   -1      +0
Knowledge (Arcana)          07    1    3   +3      +0
Knowledge (Dngnrng)         na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Engnrng)         na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Geography)       na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (History)         na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Local)           07    1    3   +3      +0 
Knowledge (Nature)          07    1    3   +3      +0
Knowledge (Nobility)        na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Planes)          na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Religion)        na    0    0   +3      +0
Linguistics                 na    0    0   +3      +0
Perception                  09    3    3   +1      +2(racial)
Perception(locate trap)     10    0    0    0      +1(Trapfinding)
Perform ( )                 -1    0    0   -1      +0
Profession ( )              na    0    0   +1      +0
Ride                        03    0    0   +3   0  +0
Sense Motive                05    1    3   +1      +0
Sleight of Hand             08    2    3   +3   0  +0
Spellcraft                  07    1    3   +3      +0
Stealth                     09    3    3   +3   0  +0*
Survival                    01    0    0   +1      +0
Swim                        00    0    0    0   0  +0
Use Magic Device            na    0    0   -1      +0

*reduce movement penalty applied to stealth by 5
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Same here quote copy/paste]

```
Equipment                     Cost      Weight
Elven Curveblade              80.0gp     7lb
Long Bow                      75.0gp     3lb
(50) Arrows +1             2,300.0gp     6lb
Leather Armour                10.0gp    15lb
Masterwork Backpack           50.0gp     4lb
Trail Rations (3 days)         1.5gp     3lb
Spell Component Pouch          5.0gp     2lb
Masterwork Thieves Tools     100.0gp     2lb
Traveller's Outfit             free      0lb
Spellbook                      free      3lb
Muleback Cords             1,000.0gp  0.25lb
```

Treasure: 100gp 0sp 0cp (you may spend this leftover gold on potions and misc gear only if you wish)

Total Weight Carried: 45lb
Carrying Capacity:
Light: 0-133lbs
Medium: 134-266lbs
Heavy: 267-400lbs[/sblock]

- You could list your lvl ups if you have time

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2011)

Background:

After reading his background I don't think Spirit is cursed, so much as he brings a curse to all those around him. LOL (poor party)

Few notes I have here...

I don't see your acquiring of Will (monkey familiar) in your background. You do wish to start with him correct?

Your elven mother could have been fleeing the Fire Forest which is where she and your father could have been from. There was an elven village inside the forest.

Coming to it (fire forest) may be in responds to whispers from the spirits and a need to know where you are from. Maybe he hoped to meet his father and became more upset at not being able to travel more than a few hours into the forest.

Reasons you can't travel deeper in.

a) Water source (you run out of water after trying to get to far in). Might want to add a waterskin to equipment.
b) Will, is not protected from the fire forest like you are. Endure Elements is good but doesn't stop anyone from catching on fire.
c) Equipment, your equipment is not protected and losing your spellbook would be very bad.

Anything you wish to change in your background/update?

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 18, 2011)

Ok - I will take a look at the equipment and see what was set aside for Aaron.  I assume Crystin will have her own gear?  Or should we worry about her as well?

EDIT - Took the 2 CLW scrolls and 5 days of the rations and updated character sheet with it.


----------



## jbear (May 18, 2011)

Alright, well I didn't want to add in a profession til I had your Okay. I'll take that as an Okay, so I'll add that in now. 

As for the other adjustments:

- Experience spot not needed. Eliminated
- Right number of languages(5) but one should be Elven: That was deliberate. Wizards have a feature that allows them to swap out a racial language for Draconic; I hadn't realised bonus language referred to the ones the PC can learn if s/he has high INT. I figured since he wasn't raised by his parents and was passed from person to person, none of them elven, he never learnt elven. I chose gnome, celestial and sylvan as they seemed to be the kind of language imps and spirits would talk to him in. No worries, swapped gnome for elven.
- Please add link to stat rolls on your sheet (under abilities if you wish): I linked each roll individually. Is that alright?
- Make new spot for your fire resistance under Damage Reduction
-- Energy Resistance: fire 5: Added
- And a Spell Failure spot under Spell Resistance
-- Spell Failure: 10%: Added
- Elven curve blade should list the +1 (enhancement) bonus as +1 (MW) for masterwork. Changed
- Made changes to arrows (now magical +1) will need to edit the stat line for the long bow: Awesome! Added new line with Bow using +1 Arrows
- Add Fire Jet to Weapon Stats
-- Fire Jet: auto hit 20' line / DMG 1d6+0(fire) Special: Reflex save for half dmg = DC 13 (failure means target catches fire) Uses per Day: 6 : ADDED
- Protection from evil/good/chaos/law is four separate spells: Darn it! Kept vs Evil
- Could list/describe Scribe Scroll under feats section: Listed; So I can't swap if for Spell Focus: Fire?
- Quote then copy/paste the following if you wish an easier read (do not straiten will do so automatically): Done: Much better! Thanks! Whats the trick??
[sblock=Skills]

```
Skills                    Total  Rank  CS Stat ACP Misc
Acrobatics                  12    3    3   +3   0  +3 (Monkey Familiar)
Appraise                    07    1    3   +3      +0
Bluff                       04    2    3   -1      +0
Climb                       05    2    3    0   0  +0
Craft ( )                   03    0    0   +3      +0
Diplomacy                   -1    0    0   -1      +0
Disable Device              11    3    3   +3   0  +2 (MW Thieves Tools)
Disguise                    04    2    3   -1      +0
Escape Artist               07    1    3   +3   0  +0
Fly                         03    0    0   +3   0  +0
Handle Animal               na    0    0   -1      +0
Heal                        01    0    0   +1      +0
Intimidate                  -1    0    0   -1      +0
Knowledge (Arcana)          07    1    3   +3      +0
Knowledge (Dngnrng)         na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Engnrng)         na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Geography)       na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (History)         na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Local)           07    1    3   +3      +0 
Knowledge (Nature)          07    1    3   +3      +0
Knowledge (Nobility)        na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Planes)          na    0    0   +3      +0
Knowledge (Religion)        na    0    0   +3      +0
Linguistics                 na    0    0   +3      +0
Perception                  09    3    3   +1      +2(racial)
Perception(locate trap)     10    0    0    0      +1(Trapfinding)
Perform ( )                 -1    0    0   -1      +0
Profession ( )              na    0    0   +1      +0
Ride                        03    0    0   +3   0  +0
Sense Motive                05    1    3   +1      +0
Sleight of Hand             08    2    3   +3   0  +0
Spellcraft                  07    1    3   +3      +0
Stealth                     09    3    3   +3   0  +0*
Survival                    01    0    0   +1      +0
Swim                        00    0    0    0   0  +0
Use Magic Device            na    0    0   -1      +0

*reduce movement penalty applied to stealth by 5
```
[/sblock]
Also done:
[sblock=Same here quote copy/paste]

```
Equipment                     Cost      Weight
Elven Curveblade              80.0gp     7lb
Long Bow                      75.0gp     3lb
(50) Arrows +1             2,300.0gp     6lb
Leather Armour                10.0gp    15lb
Masterwork Backpack           50.0gp     4lb
Trail Rations (3 days)         1.5gp     3lb
Spell Component Pouch          5.0gp     2lb
Masterwork Thieves Tools     100.0gp     2lb
Traveller's Outfit             free      0lb
Spellbook                      free      3lb
Muleback Cords             1,000.0gp  0.25lb
```

Treasure: 100gp 0sp 0cp (you may spend this leftover gold on potions and misc gear only if you wish)

Total Weight Carried: 45lb
Carrying Capacity:
Light: 0-133lbs
Medium: 134-266lbs
Heavy: 267-400lbs[/sblock]

Muleback Cords: Wonderful!! Light Load = 133 lbs!!! Now I can buy some more food and even a waterskin!!!! Yuhooo!!
- You could list your lvl ups if you have time: Okay, with gaining a wizard level do I list everything or just Gain level: Wizard (see above)?


----------



## jbear (May 18, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Background:
> 
> After reading his background I don't think Spirit is cursed, so much as he brings a curse to all those around him. LOL (poor party).




I can see what you mean. I'm not sure that will help Spirit being received with open arms, but I'm sure it will give you loads to play with. And if something goes wrong, it will be easy to blame me! Those that were immeadiately affected by the curse were those that in some way harmed me ... except my mother, but she did reject me ... and why was she running? The villagers all sold me into slavery at the first opportunity ... and that meteor was probably going to land there anyway  Jack Knife, sold me to the Assassin's guild just for profit, and fed me on sour milk. My teacher, beat me leaving me scarred for life, and the others in my class had all been part of the cycle of violence and bullying. As for Rayne ... her death was Merrik's fault. Spirit is sure of that, curse or no. 



HolyMan said:


> Few notes I have here...
> 
> I don't see your acquiring of Will (monkey familiar) in your background. You do wish to start with him correct?



Yeah, good point. I do want to start with him. Alright, so what if Will was Rayne's pet/familiar, and when she was killed, I'm thinking maybe crushed by some falling object provoked by Merrick, and Spirit was kneeling weeping in her blood, holding her limp hand, Will climbed onto his shoulder and began shrieking. Will refused to climb down, even when Spirit fled the scene. Will grew very ill and almost died, but Spirit attended him with great care and attention as he travelled far from the city. Eventually, Will recovered the will to live. His eyes however had turned from brown to green, the same colour eyes as Rayne. Spirit feels in someway that Rayne is always near him, perhaps trapped and unable to move onto the next life. Perhaps part of her lives on in Will. But he can't communicate with her in any way, something which has become his obsession. But having Will near him is perhaps his only comfort.



HolyMan said:


> Your elven mother could have been fleeing the Fire Forest which is where she and your father could have been from. There was an elven village inside the forest.




Perfect. This gives him the perfect motivation to enter the forest ... and I imagine it intertwines with the first goal of the party to find a place to rest in the forest. Nice one! I'm quite eager to discover why his mother was fleeing, and why his father didn't follow. I'm thinking that his mother's rejection may have something to do with it.



HolyMan said:


> Coming to it (fire forest) may be in responds to whispers from the spirits and a need to know where you are from. Maybe he hoped to meet his father and became more upset at not being able to travel more than a few hours into the forest.




Cool, this fits well. So the whispers lead him here in search of his roots. His feeling of curiosity and lonliness are mixed with resentment at his mother's rejection (the spirits whisper of this too) and his father's abandonment (the spirits whisper that he chose to let my mother leave, that he had no intention of ever coming for me). His attemots have been frustrated by the harsh elements inside the forest but also apart of him is scared to face the truth.



HolyMan said:


> Reasons you can't travel deeper in.
> 
> a) Water source (you run out of water after trying to get to far in). Might want to add a waterskin to equipment.



This is a good one. Water is my opposite element as well. Im going to buy a Waterskin for sure ... now that I can handle those 4lbs!


HolyMan said:


> b) Will, is not protected from the fire forest like you are. Endure Elements is good but doesn't stop anyone from catching on fire.



True. So spirit has begun studying how to overcome this problem, hence the study of Endure Elements. But will never willingly put Will at risk if he can help it, and Will is known to have a mind of his own sometimes, exposing himself to danger at unopportune times, although always with good intent. So Will leaping away into the fire following some clue or something hidden, a is a fear that is present in Spirit's mind


HolyMan said:


> c) Equipment, your equipment is not protected and losing your spellbook would be very bad.



All three fit, so lets say a combination. The spellbook was a gift from Rayne. She, in fact, taught him to wrote spells in it. The first spell ever written here was Floating Disc. The best thing for carrying loot a Finder could ever imagine, she said. She didn't like the word thief, too many negative connotations. So, risking the loss of his spellbook is important as well.



HolyMan said:


> Anything you wish to change in your background/update?




I'll adjust the background to include your ideas, and the ideas you ideas have given me


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2011)

Glad I could help with some ideas. So just WD needed to check in that he has finished with equipment and I will be posting the next day.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

Well I never wish to do this ever again. Please do me a favor and keep up with equipment. I always have links to gear and treasure on the first page of the game if you need recaps of what you have found.

Here's what I have...

*Magic School:*
potion: cure mod. wounds 2d8+5 - _unclaimed_ (think it is Barriks' but not on sheet)
potion: cure mod. wounds 2d8+5 - Aaron
silversheen - Torrent
silversheen - _unclaimed_
wand of magic missiles(CL1)(have charges now at 20) - Fantalass
traveling spellbook - Fantalass

*Solo for Shade:*
silver short sword - Shade

*Resistance Help:*
Cold-weather outfits x6 no longer needed
traveler's outfits x2 - _unclamied_
Healer's kit - Marda
Scriber's kit (100gp) - Fantalass (have current gp @ 77.5)
Spell component pouches x2 - 1 to Fantalass, 1 to Torrent
Thieve's tools, masterwork - Shade
tindertwigs x12 - 2 to Fantalass, 10 to Marda
smokestick x4 - Marda
holy water x4 - Marda
anti-toxin x2 - Marda                    
blanket winter x3 - _unclaimed_ (Fantalass had 1 but is giving it up before going into the fire forest)
candles x10 - Marda
flint and steel x2 - Marda
hammer - Marda
lantern, hooded - _unclaimed_
oil (1-pint flask) x6 1 to Marda, _5 unclaimed_
piton x6 - Marda
iron pot - Marda
skillet - Marda
iron tri pod - _unclaimed_
food stuffs x12 used up
rope, hemp(50') x2 - Marda            
sacks x2 - Marda
sewing needles x4 - Marda
shovel -_ unclaimed_
tent, medium x3 - _unclaimed_
torches x10 - _unclaimed_
waterskins x6 - 1 to Fantalass, 1 to Torrent, _4 unclaimed_
twine(50') - Marda
compass - both Aaron and Fantalass have it listed on their sheet, but there is only one                        
saw - _unclaimed_
Shortbow - _unclaimed_
arrows(20) - _unclaimed_
pouch - 50gp with note that says use as spell components only - Torrent
potions: cure light wounds 1d8+1 x2 - Marda
potions: cure light wounds 1d8+1 x2 - Fantalass 
potion: shield of faith(lvl1) - _unclaimed_ (Think this is also Barriks')
potion: shield of faith(lvl1) - Shade
notes of purchase for up to 500gp of equipment from "The Graffen Brothers Armoury" - Torrent
Rantel's scroll case - Torrent

*Bounty Hunter's Booty:*
potion: cure mod. wounds 2d8+5 - Shade
potion: keen edge - Torrent
potion: water breathing - Marda
tanglefoot bag - _unclaimed_
tanglefoot bag - Shade
mw composite longbow - Fantalass
quiver 20 arrows - Fantalass
Dream Shroud - Aaron
*
Inquisitor Battle:*
warhammer +1 - Marda
studded leather +1 - _unclaimed_ (but given to Barrik)
banded mail x2 - _unclaimed_
heavy steel shield x2 - _unclaimed_
masterwork battleaxe x2 - Marda
shortbow (20 arrows) x2 - _unclaimed_
10 days rations - 5 to Aaron, 2 to Shade, _3 unclaimed_
potion: cure light wounds - Torrent
potion: cure light wounds - _unclaimed_
leather armor - _unclaimed_
masterwork silver greataxe - Marda
platinum chain (necklace) - Marda (weighs 2lbs btw Songdragon)
masterwork (small) heavy crossbow x2 - Marda
20 small bolts -_ unclaimed_
(small) leather armor x2 - _unclaimed_
(small) short sword x2 - _unclaimed_
thieves tools x2 - _unclaimed_
Brooch of Shielding (101 pts.) - Barrik
scrolls: cure light wounds x2 - Aaron
scrolls: cure light wounds x2 - Torrent
wand of hold portal (10 charages) -_ unclaimed_
hand claw (treat as cestus but Type is P or S)-_ unclaimed_
inquisitor's mask - Shade
111gp - 15gp to Shade,_ 96gp unclaimed_

_unclaimed_ means it is not listed on anyone's character sheet, and everything needs to be listed

Now normally I wouldn't care to much but this next adventure is all about survival and what you take with you will help in that. Not saying you need to take everything just that you won't have a chance to come back or replace things so what you have to start will be it.

Remember Cyrstin is going along and has no equipment/food stuffs either. After you all are done she I guess will have to pick through what is left (unless someone wants to RP helping her).

*Deadline* - SUN night this first game ends and the second begins please have your sheets updated.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

Also forgot...

WD you said you had Fantalass make a scroll of_ mage armor_ here but I don't see it listed on your character sheet.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 19, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Well I never wish to do this ever again. Please do me a favor and keep up with equipment. I always have links to gear and treasure on the first page of the game if you need recaps of what you have found.



 OOps!  I am part of the problem and will try to keep up.



HolyMan said:


> *Magic School:*
> potion: cure mod. wounds 2d8+5 - _unclaimed_ (think it is Barriks' but not on sheet)
> potion: cure mod. wounds 2d8+5 - Aaron
> silversheen - Torrent
> ...



- I can help with managing her gear if needed.  Of the items listed above, she would possibly take.  Puts her at 23lbs load, still light load for her.

4 Waterskins (16lbs) (if nobody claims)
3 Days Rations (3lbs) (if nobody claims)
Potion CLW (if nobody claims)
Wand of Hold Portal (if nobody claims)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Also forgot...
> 
> WD you said you had Fantalass make a scroll of_ mage armor_ here but I don't see it listed on your character sheet.
> 
> HM



Ok, I will add it and the hold portal wand to my items ASAP. I don't want to take any other stuff (or can someone carry more waterskins for me).


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 19, 2011)

Yikes, lots more stuff to add… And Barrik is going to be stuck with a Medium load. *sigh*

Aaron can have the Silversheen. Barrik will take the potions (CMW and Shield of Faith) marked as unclaimed and notated as believed to be his, leaving the one CLW potion for Cyrstin. And of course, the +1 Studded Leather. (BTW HM, I did add the 22 GP, 2 SP to my sheet from the Inquisitor battle.)

Just noticed the CL marked on those Cure Moderates… Are they really supposed to be 2d8+5, or are you suffering from the Monty Python number-confusion? 

I know we intentionally left a lot of the stuff from the Resistance (we didn’t need 3 tents, for example)… And we’re only taking some of the items (mainly the Masterwork and magic stuff and survival supplies) from the Inquisitor and his minions.


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

No I like that the cure moderates were made by someone whose caster lvl was higher than normal. It also helps that they probably won't get used till latter lvls so the couple extra points will be a little more helpful.

Also the group to all the stuff they received from the resistance (since they had mounts). Now it is up to all of you to see what it is you wish to take from the gear you have.

I will be going over things this weekend and it look like we will be ready for chapter 2.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (May 21, 2011)

Re: water... with 2 clerics, we have the create water taken care of. The spell is at will, so a waterskin or two will work easily enough.

Marda = 4 gallons per spell
Torrent = 6 gallons per spell.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 21, 2011)

You still need a container to hold 6 gallons per spell.  Waterskins hold how much?


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

Not sure.  

Water is not so much the case as long as you take the waterskins and the Orison in the morning I won't worry to much about it. But everyone should be playing the "What if the clerics die? Or we get separated? Or they go into a coma?"

Two days through the forest - I think each person would want two waterskins for the just in case factor.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

GAME ON!

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

Edited and updated... Anything as of now listed as unclaimed is gone for good.

*Magic School:*
potion: cure mod. wounds 2d8+5 - Barrik
potion: cure mod. wounds 2d8+5 - Aaron
silversheen - Torrent
silversheen - Aaron
wand of magic missiles(CL1)(have charges now at 20) - Fantalass
traveling spellbook - Fantalass

*Solo for Shade:*
silver short sword - Shade

*Resistance Help:*
Cold-weather outfits x6 no longer needed
traveler's outfits x2 -1 to Cyrstin, _1 unclamied_
Healer's kit - Marda
Scriber's kit (100gp) - Fantalass *(have current gp @ 77.5)* - but not changed on character sheet
Spell component pouches x2 - 1 to Fantalass, 1 to Torrent
Thieve's tools, masterwork - Shade
tindertwigs x12 - 2 to Fantalass, 10 to Marda
smokestick x4 - Marda
holy water x4 - Marda
anti-toxin x2 - Marda                    
blanket winter x3 -1 Torrent, 1 Cyrstin,_ 1 unclaimed_
candles x10 - Marda
flint and steel x2 - Marda
hammer - Marda
lantern, hooded - Torrent
oil (1-pint flask) x6 1 to Marda, 1 Aaron, 4 Torrent
piton x6 - Marda
iron pot - Marda
skillet - Marda
iron tri pod - _unclaimed_
food stuffs x12 used up
rope, hemp(50') x2 - Marda            
sacks x2 - Marda
sewing needles x4 - Marda
shovel -_ unclaimed_
tent, medium x3 - 1 Torrent (And she tells everyone as she packs it, that it is in case the ladies need privacy ) _2 unclaimed_
torches x10 - 2 Torrent, _8 unclaimed_
waterskins x6 - 1 to Fantalass, 1 to Torrent, 4 Cyrstin
twine(50') - Marda
compass - Fantalass
saw - _unclaimed_
Shortbow - _unclaimed_
arrows(20) - _unclaimed_
pouch - 50gp with note that says use as spell components only - Torrent
potions: cure light wounds 1d8+1 x2 - Marda
potions: cure light wounds 1d8+1 x2 - Fantalass 
potion: shield of faith(lvl1) - Barrik
potion: shield of faith(lvl1) - Shade
notes of purchase for up to 500gp of equipment from "The Graffen Brothers Armoury" - Torrent
Rantel's scroll case - Torrent

*Bounty Hunter's Booty:*
potion: cure mod. wounds 2d8+5 - Shade
potion: keen edge - Torrent
potion: water breathing - Marda
tanglefoot bag - _unclaimed_
tanglefoot bag - Shade
mw composite longbow - Fantalass
quiver 20 arrows - Fantalass
Dream Shroud - Aaron
*
Inquisitor Battle:*
warhammer +1 - Marda
studded leather +1 - Barrik
banded mail x2 - _unclaimed_
heavy steel shield x2 - _unclaimed_
masterwork battleaxe x2 - Marda
shortbow (20 arrows) x2 - _unclaimed_
10 days rations - 5 to Aaron, 2 to Shade, 3 Cyrstin
potion: cure light wounds - Torrent
potion: cure light wounds - Cyrstin
leather armor - _unclaimed_
masterwork silver greataxe - Marda
platinum chain (necklace) - Marda *(weighs 2lbs btw Songdragon)* also not added to sheet/weight but makes little difference in load
masterwork (small) heavy crossbow x2 - Marda
20 small bolts -_ unclaimed_
(small) leather armor x2 - _unclaimed_
(small) short sword x2 - _unclaimed_
thieves tools x2 - _unclaimed_
Brooch of Shielding (101 pts.) - Barrik
scrolls: cure light wounds x2 - Aaron
scrolls: cure light wounds x2 - Torrent
wand of hold portal (10 charages) -Fantalass
hand claw (treat as cestus but Type is P or S)-_ unclaimed_
inquisitor's mask - Shade
111gp - 15gp to Shade,22gp 2sp(??), Barrik, 73gp 8sp Cyrstin

 Torrent went back through the stuff after the group and picked up a few extra things and helped Cyrstin change out of her peasant gear into some traveler's clothes - So sorry, no more white - off the shoulder - puffy sleeved blouse that leaves nothing to the imagination.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

DW said:
			
		

> As for character development, I'm not sure what you're getting  at.   There really hasn't been a lot happening capable of changing or  reaffirming his beliefs. Other than 'fanatic followers of religion are  complete jerks'. If Aaron keeps up his fanaticism and threatening  Barrik, development may come about in the form of one leaving the group,  possibly with a violent end.  Just calling it like I see it...




I was referring to his families whereabouts and current stats and Barrik's actions after the inquisitor fight.

You have Barrik down as LG for alignment but I took his actions...

a) Feeding the goblins to his "celestial" hounds and,

b) destroying what was left with acid splash

I see these as cruel ways to treat the dead (even goblins). And was wondering at it. Not sure if you wish to "grow" into your chosen alignment - meaning it is there but is interpreted as only those that deserve to be treated right should be. Those who follow the law should be given a trail those that break it or twist it get no such treatment. The greater good should be protected and by a strong hand.

Don't wish to get in an alignment debate as there are surely degrees to each. Just wondering at the actions Barrik took to get rid of the dead. They seemed off to me alignment wise, but not character wise. 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I was referring to his families whereabouts and current stats and Barrik's actions after the inquisitor fight.
> 
> You have Barrik down as LG for alignment but I took his actions...
> 
> ...




A matter of opinion, of course. Allowing the hounds to eat the remains could also be seen as offering a reward to them (they didn't have to accept, and are greater than animal intelligence, so they did have the choice). And getting rid of the remains with acid was more of a preventative measure - we have evidence they use undead. Can't make undead without a corpse. Drastic probably, but also forward-thinking. It also prevents their return, short of a True Resurrection/Wish.



> Not sure if you wish to "grow" into your chosen alignment - meaning it is there but is interpreted as only those that deserve to be treated right should be. Those who follow the law should be given a trail those that break it or twist it get no such treatment. The greater good should be protected and by a strong hand.




That sounds fairly accurate... With the addendum of "shall be treated as deserving until proven otherwise". An example: even though he didn't care for Haddin personally, he still offered the man protection and fought to avenge him (specifically sending the Summon to get the goblin who shot Haddin). 



> Don't wish to get in an alignment debate as there are surely degrees to each. Just wondering at the actions Barrik took to get rid of the dead. They seemed off to me alignment wise, but not character wise.
> 
> HM




Yeah, alignments are one of the things capable of really sparking fights. Sometimes I wonder if the game would be better off without them...  Too often, they are looked at as black-and-white, when they rarely are.
But I'm pretty open and open-minded when it comes to debate, particularly about such a vague thing as alignment.

Now if Barrik were a Paladin, his treatment of the dead could possibly be a violation of Paladin conduct... Thankfully, he's not a Paladin.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

I don't use alignment to prod or to guide for that matter.

I use it mainly to refer back to. If you did "x" because it was what your character would do alignment wise. Be sure I will throw another "x" at you down the road - where it will probably not be the best choice - as that is a perk of being a DM.

Alignment needs to be mixed with character. What one LG character does is not the same as another LG character. Because they are two totally different people.

Now I will throw in other things. Like a lawful character bending the law - normally not for their benefit as that would lead to chaos - but a LG PC may bend it to help those in a great need. Or an LE character might bend it to (how should I put this?) stick it to someone I guess ruin their plans or some other "evil" action.

I will always watch for extremes and give some sort of drawback if a player goes way off base till they either switch alignment or get back on track.

btw switching is bad if the character has been active for a lot of levels. I give a player a few lvls to work out the play of course. But after that...

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

Sounds about right to me. Alignment shouldn't be the be-all end-all defining trait of the character.

As for the LE character bending the law, might I suggest they would bend/twist/"misinterpret" the law when it would benefit them most. A fair portion of the Evil descriptions emphasizes self-service, often at the expense of others.

And there's always the room for a character to make a "mistake". Nobody is perfect, after all. It's a matter of overall and striving. I think this line of OotS illustrates the point rather well.  (No pun intended )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 23, 2011)

Ok - News to me.  Wasn't aware that Aaron was not playing his character.  He's an Inquisitor.  Loyal to his Patron, rooting out those that are against his Patron.  He's all for ideals and loyalty.  Barick came in as blatantly stating he was only doing this for his own reasons, and did not seem to care about what was going on.  Aaron is on a religious journey.

The combo did not go well apparently, BUT, I think Aaron has begun to accept Barick, as well as stating it in small doses.  Stating Aaron was not helping in battle after he hewed down a string of skeletons did not seem like a valid point, and Aaron stated it.  If that did not go well with you, then so be it.  It wasn't intended to be antagonizing, but Aaron's beliefs are his own, and he will stick to them as much as he can.

I think the group chemistry is pretty good for now, as we are all 'strangers' to each other, and have to weight the good with the bad.  If everyone got along, it would be a bit boring, IMO.  But, that's just me.  With Barick and Aaron, I only see potential, not barriers.  Hopefully that grows, and they see each other as respectful allies.  But, time will tell...


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Ok - News to me.  Wasn't aware that Aaron was not playing his character.




Uh, I don't think any of us said Aaron wasn't sticking to his values/playing his character. It's more the super-strict adherence to those values that makes Barrik question of his state of mind and the future of the mission with Aaron around.



> He's an Inquisitor.  Loyal to his Patron, rooting out those that are against his Patron.  He's all for ideals and loyalty.  Barick came in as blatantly stating he was only doing this for his own reasons, and did not seem to care about what was going on.  Aaron is on a religious journey.




And it was later (effectively) revealed Barrik's reasons were out of loyalty to his family - a merchant family, not warriors. And the half-orc did say something to the effect of 'I'll stick around and at least see this through' (it's been a while, and I'm not going to dig up the post right now).



> The combo did not go well apparently, BUT, I think Aaron has begun to accept Barick, as well as stating it in small doses.  Stating Aaron was not helping in battle after he hewed down a string of skeletons did not seem like a valid point, and Aaron stated it.  If that did not go well with you, then so be it.  It wasn't intended to be antagonizing, but Aaron's beliefs are his own, and he will stick to them as much as he can.




I think things were (slightly) better between Aaron and Barrik before the battle at the cottage. The ambush, the road attack - both fights went through with reasonable teamwork, cooperation and the like, and didn't give either one doubts about the others convictions.

Where I see the character conflict starting is when Smiley took the door (just before slicing Marda) and Barrik was having a hard time with the soldier. He called for assistance and didn't even get an answer... He's not such a hard-ass that he can't ignore one little thing. Then the business with Marda getting dropped and healing came about... I think that's where Barrik really clashed with Aaron. Aaron ordering Torrent in at the expense of Torrent's safety didn't sit well with Barrik (similar to the expression of 'throwing good money after bad'), especially after Barrik gave a perfectly-good reason and explanation for having Torrent hold off.
BTW, Barrik does understand wanting to see your friend healed and survive (and said as much). It wasn't a lack of compassion. And it was also at this point that Barrik took a sniping shot at Aaron:


			
				Barrik said:
			
		

> Unlike you, I've got the safety of everyone on my mind, rather than the safety of one dwarf and one pretty little girl!



That got Aaron to call Barrik selfish, which also prompted more argument.
Torrent stepped in, healed Marda and nearly got herself killed for it. Next few lines of speech (notice how they're all between Barrik and Aaron? ):


> Barrik: "Have a little thought for strategy and consequences, dammit! And Aaron, were I as selfish as you paint me, I'd have left when we got through the mountains and you'd be dead already. So mind your blasted tongue!"
> 
> Aaron: "I gave my oath. You challenged my word when this fight started. I have kept my oath, as well as taken down the foes with Shade here. What have you done?"
> 
> Barrik:"Gods above! You are one incredible piece of work, in a zealot's package. As blind to the truth as you are adhered to your ally-destroying madness. I and my summoned beasts have fought just as hard as you, and you question my worth? You've got a lot to learn about people."




And that was more-or-less the end of the exchange between the two, thanks in part to an interruption by Torrent. By this point, they're each effectively wondering about the values and priorities of the other, and the steps they will take to achieve them (Aaron even momentarily considered attacking Barrik, I might point out). And I'm actually assuming very little about that, seeing as how it was at least alluded to in our own posts.

I'm not saying what Barrik said was fair or right, but it was what he said, given what he had seen (Aaron's extreme devotion being the biggest factor). I also would like to note a couple of things relating to this (re-quoted from above):



			
				Fangor said:
			
		

> Stating Aaron was not helping in battle after he hewed down a string of skeletons did not seem like a valid point, and Aaron stated it.  If that did not go well with you, then so be it.  It wasn't intended to be antagonizing




Barrik never claimed Aaron wasn't helping in the fight. In fact, it was Aaron who questioned Barrik's contributions!  (According to the IC speech, Barrik challenged Aaron's oath - I'm guessing the one about protecting Cyrstin - by... calling him to help another ally, when Cyrstin wasn't being threatened by anything else. That also feeds into Barrik's opinion of Aaron being a blindly dogmatic fanatic.)
As for your comment about the intent, allow me to say this: personally, it was not antagonizing to me. Barrik, on the other hand, did not like the assertions made about him, his motivations, and his contributions. Having gamed with you a little while now, I'm quite sure you quite understand the separation of character and player values/opinions. 



> I think the group chemistry is pretty good for now, as we are all 'strangers' to each other, and have to weight the good with the bad.  If everyone got along, it would be a bit boring, IMO.  But, that's just me.  With Barick and Aaron, I only see potential, not barriers.  Hopefully that grows, and they see each other as respectful allies.  But, time will tell...




Personally, I think I'd like it more if this little group got along better than it does... At this point, I think Barrik and Marda are the most-open characters (which isn't saying much ), but there hasn't really been a lot in the way of talking between the PCs or sharing of histories/experiences. Part of it is likely the hurried aspect of the adventures - we're kinda on a time limit, after all. The other part (IMO) seems to be a lack of interest all around. Our group was brought together in a semi-mysterious way, with only a vague sense of just who the others are, and our characters all appear to be somewhat content to leave it that way.
In any case, my comments in the OOC sblock were relating to the earlier posts and my view on the situation. If Aaron cools down a bit, I don't think there will be significant issues. Tension probably, but a little tension doesn't break groups. Not trusting the guy who is supposed to have your back breaks groups. Not liking the other players (which is not the case here, at all, in the slightest) breaks groups. Clashing characters can certainly add another dimension to the game. It's when the clashing makes things difficult to continue with the characters that it becomes a problem.
(BTW, I'm no stranger to potentially-clashing characters. Fangor, you read through some of the earlier Off to War, right? Check out how Jareth started out... Talk about clash! )

On a semi-related, somewhat lighter note: *looks up* ... Wow, I didn't quite realize I had Summon Wall of Text on my class list.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

Summon Wall of Text ... *IS NOT* on your class list of spells (unless it is somewhere in Ultimate Magic and I haven't seen it yet). 

And I got home from a crummy day at work and got to sit back and enjoy the interplay of the group so I wish to say thank you. This will be a fun part of this saga I am sure.

_____________________________________________________

@ WD you asked about the spell/potions of Stand the Heat. Yes there should be enough to give to your familiar as well. I was just reminding you that for the next day (or extras) that you could use the spell with one casting being for both. 

Familiars will be a slight liability in this for sure as the only trees to hide behind during a fight are all on fire. So this should be fun to see how that plays out.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 23, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Summon Wall of Text ... *IS NOT* on your class list of spells (unless it is somewhere in Ultimate Magic and I haven't seen it yet).




Why shouldn't it be on my class list? It's obviously of very situational use (and it's a Summon spell). 

And on a different note, does anyone else think "Innenotdar" sound like "in and out door"? Maybe it's just me... Or maybe I'm planting the idea in your heads now too.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 24, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> ((Really I cannot recall the summoned critter speaking before.))




Figured I'd respond to this here... The eidolon doesn't speak often, so I can't blame you for not remembering. I just thought I made it fairly clear when it was speaking. Anyways, it certainly has before. Here's the proof (it's mainly spoken in foreign languages and so I sblocked them). 



Dragonwriter said:


> As the strange pair heads down the stairs, it growls out, "Pothoc vaecaesin. Vargac Barrik!" followed by a series of short, raspy barks. Barrik starts to laugh.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> And the Eidolon is speaking Draconic. It translates to "Stupid elf. Battled Barrik!"






Dragonwriter said:


> The eidolon barks something in a harsh, cruel-sounding language...
> 
> [sblock=Orc]
> Master, let me finish this one and join you! To slay the foes of Barrik!






Dragonwriter said:


> The eidolon walks over to the group, snarling at the lookouts and crossbowman. The beast then rasps out a handful of words...
> [sblock=Draconic]
> "Look at the silly humans. Can't ever get things done fast, must talk and talk. Should kill leader."






Dragonwriter said:


> The dog-thing grunts once, lazily. During the trek closer to the Fire Forest, the creature's fur seems to have absorbed some of the minuscule ash in the air. It sniffs the air, then points its nose toward the strange girl. "Smell like smoke... Don't like smoke."






Dragonwriter said:


> The strange beast rests its head in its master's lap. It opens one eye lazily, gives a raspy sigh and closes the eye again as it mumbles, "Girl easy prey for hunters..."




I think this latest bit (greeting Spirit/Finder) is the most it has ever said at one time.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 24, 2011)

Is draconic making some noises that we did not understand?  What does draconic sound like, to someone that has not really heard it as a language spoken?  

I was in the same boat as SD, as I did not remember any of those posts with the Eidolon speaking.  Now I wish I HAD remembered them.  Honestly, I don't know how I missed them, otherwise Aaron would have made SOME mention of them.

Sorry, missed the posts somehow.  I need to REALLY pay more attention.  Thought I was... oops!


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 24, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Is draconic making some noises that we did not understand?  What does draconic sound like, to someone that has not really heard it as a language spoken?
> 
> I was in the same boat as SD, as I did not remember any of those posts with the Eidolon speaking.  Now I wish I HAD remembered them.  Honestly, I don't know how I missed them, otherwise Aaron would have made SOME mention of them.
> 
> Sorry, missed the posts somehow.  I need to REALLY pay more attention.  Thought I was... oops!




Maybe I should have chosen a bolder color for the eidolon's speech. 

Anyway, Draconic is usually described as a pretty harsh-sounding language, even with the sibilant hisses throughout (usually a result of the speaker's own tongue). But in the first quote I listed ("Pothoc vaecaesin. Vargac Barrik!"), that's how it is pronounced and heard by those around. The only word there that isn't Draconic is "Barrik" and for good reason. 

Of course, this also gives you the chance to do a double-take IC. A "How did I miss that?" sort of thing. 

This is, after all, the third time it has spoken Common in front of you. Third time's the charm, as the saying goes.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

Don't forget the matching runes on the summoner and eidolon's foreheads. It is mostly assumed that all class abilities are known through rumor, bar talk, or maybe meeting a member of that class before by all PCs.



			
				WD said:
			
		

> Didn't he use one in the last fight? It is the same day, right?




Sorry WD it is a new day. You should have all your acid darts.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2011)

Lol, but does Barrik sound the same in Draconic?  I can say a name in English and Spanish, and they sound totally different.  Most of the time, they are somewhat similar, but not always.  Yeah, a double triple take might be coming up here soon!

AH!  Just saw HMs reponse!  That makes this a LOT easier!  Now that we can assume we know of all class abilities, then it makes more sense to know what it can/can't do.  Will have to note that for future.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 25, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Lol, but does Barrik sound the same in Draconic?




Maybe a little more guttural, but I think that would be the extent of the change. Not actually being fluent in Draconic, I can't say for sure. 



> I can say a name in English and Spanish, and they sound totally different.  Most of the time, they are somewhat similar, but not always.




I'm curious to know what names you are referring to. And if you mean Mexican Spanish or European Spanish... There's differences between them, just like American English and British English. It's amazing how languages that began the same way turn out so different from one another... But that's an entirely different subject. 



> Yeah, a double triple take might be coming up here soon!




Maybe even a "I must be dreaming... this is all a bad dream. Talking ghost-demon-wolves..."


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

[quote] *OOC:*    Should I take that potion now or should I put it off? How long does it  last? What does it do exactly? I couldn't find such a spell on the  cleric's lists. Is it special? Is it any different to Endure Elements?  Is it worth it casting both at the same time? Are they complimentary? Re  Elves: So they all left the forest? So Spirit pretty much just has the  wrong end of the stick, right?[/quote]

Sorry was going to answer these questions last night, but Enworld wouldn't let me on, and I forgot about them.

Let's see.

The potions are of Stand the Heat. It is a campaign spell I believe came about because of the fire forest. The duration is 24 hours so you can take it right away. Description is below and it is an allowable spell for you to pick up.

 I would say they work in tandem but since the effects are nearly the same they don't give extra protection. Stand the Heat is a little better as it has a longer duration and protects your equipment as well.

Wanted to add some stuff to what you have been doing to help out with the adventure. When the spirits speak to you it is in a multitude of voice and one "over-voice". It is this "over-voice" that taught Spirit magic. Taught him how to interpret the spell book he kept. And this voice was adamant about learning fire magic (specializing in it) from the get go as...

"The only way you will survive to seek me out."

They (the spirits) do say your father is in the forest still. But Spirit may have misinterpreted what "still in the forest" means to these spirits and will find out much as we adventure. (Note: I have changed the background of the module around a little to accommodate the character and his connection)

OH and Torrent is a woman but you would never know by her gruff demeanor, short (man-like) hair style. Or the armor she wears. 

[sblock=Stand the Heat]
*Stand the Heat*
Abjuration
Level: Clr 1, Drd 1, Pal 1, Rgr 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 24 hours
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

The touched creature and all equipment it carries suffer no harm from  being in even extreme heat. It can exist comfortably in temperatures as  high as 500 degrees Fahrenheit.This protection is sufficient to endure  the oven-like heat of a forest fire, though neither the creature nor its  equipment is protected against fire damage.

If the affected creature catches fire, it can put itself out automatically by spending a move action.

Material Component: Ten gold coins which have sat in a fire for at least one hour.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2011)

Examples in English/Spanish versions- 
James/Jaime (Spanish = HI (as in greeting) - meh (emphasis on first syllable)
Mathew/Mateo - Spanish = mah - TE - oh (Emphasis on second syllable, and pronounced with short e, as in the e in 'eggs')
Michael/Miguel - Spanish = mee - GEL (Emphasis on second syllable, GE, as in GET)
David/David - Spanish = dah (doctor says to say AHHH) - VEED - (Long E, ephasis on second syllable.)

So, for Barrik, not sure how the Common pronunciation is, thinking its BEAR-ICK.  In Spanish, it would be roughly pronounced:BAH (like a sheep) - reek (emphasis still on first syllable.  

Yeah, symantecs, but being Mexixan American heritage, as well as traveling globally, I tend to hear all forms of variations of common languages.  Mexican vs Mexican American vs Spanish (proper) vs Argentinian (due to job) all vary widely at times.

Ok, my mind is numb from thinking.  Time to hit something!


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 25, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the examples. I see what you mean, and the jogging of the memory helps.

As for Barrik's name, I've actually been saying it more like "Bah-rick" (AH sound, then short I), with the emphasis on the first syllable. Never really thought of a different pronunciation... Funny how that works when it's dealing with your personally-named stuff.


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2011)

I've been saying it Bear-Rick. But that's just me I guess. 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 26, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I've been saying it Bear-Rick. But that's just me I guess.
> 
> HM



  Same for me - I was pronouncing it that way as well.  You know, GREAT minds think alike!

Then again, so do pychos, serial killers...etc...

Which one are you?


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2011)

Not sayin' 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 26, 2011)

Hahahahaha - self incrimination.  I understand .  I am on leaning towards you being on the great minds side, with a hint of psycho (for running SOOOO many GREAT games at the same time!)


----------



## jbear (May 26, 2011)

Cheers for the spell description HM. Spirit communication mentally noted. 

Does Fantalass know Stand the Heat?

I don't have gold to use it anyway, so I guess Endure Elements will do for now. If I were to learn it, HM, would I be able to learn it in my Fire Spell slot?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2011)

Yes, Fantalass has the spell in his book. He learned it from a scroll. The problem is the required material component. The preparation takes some time.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 26, 2011)

jbear - can you put in character talk in quotes "Like this"?  Then, the 'spirits' that talk to you, but that we can't hear might be best to put in _'Italicized with single quotes'_.  Not sure, but it's hard for me to respond in character when I don't know what is being thought, what is being said, and by whom.

Just a thought.


----------



## jbear (May 26, 2011)

I don't put anything that Spirit thinks in his speech colour. He speaks out loud to himself as if he's having a conversation. Anything in orange is said out loud. But if putting speech marks makes it easier, I think I can manage that. 

Up until now: Anything in orange has been spoken out loud. 

Who he's talking to is neither clear nor evident. Unless it's to his monkey. But it's not clear. He sometimes say things out loud as the spirits say them in his head. He seems entirely unaware that he is doing this. 

As for his thoughts ... I try and communicate them via his actions, body language etc as opposed to what is going on in his head. I know what's going on in his head, but anyone else observing him can only read that from what the can see.

I hope that makes things a bit clearer for you. 

As for the spell component: Even bigger problem for me than time is GP.  I think I have 5 left. But if we find a place to rest in the forest maybe we could have a crack at learning a spell each from each others books (I'd like to learn Stand the Heat as I guess gold can always be borrowed) before hitting the proverbial hay. How long would that take for each of us to do that? 3 hours if we read each others book and then took turns to scribe the spell, right (In the case that we managed to understand the spell etc.) ? If that is too long maybe we can just have a 'browse' for an hour and study a spell we want to scribe when next we get the chance.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

There is also a gold cost for scribing materials. And the material component gold has to prepared by lying in fire.

One can also try to memorize a spell from a foreign spellbook, but that requires a spellcraft check.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> hint of psycho (for running SOOOO many GREAT games at the same time!)




Thanks. Currently at 11 but due to add one more soon, and one or two will be done by summers end so look for at least one more to start up then.



jbear said:


> If I were to learn it, HM, would I be able to learn it in my Fire Spell slot?




Sorry, but it is not a fire based spell. BTW any fire spells cast while inside the fire forest are automatically _empowered_. Please RP this the first time your character learns this.



Walking Dad said:


> One can also try to memorize a spell from a foreign spellbook, but that requires a spellcraft check.




A fun way to try and get the spell for the day. There is also the scriber's case. And Torrent has 50gp that will need to be "burnt" when the group gets the opportunity.


----------



## jbear (May 27, 2011)

I've read Empower in the Metamagic Feats, but I'm afraid I can't see how that affects my only Fire Spell. It says it increases numeric effects by 50%. At the moment my Burning Hands does 1d4 dmg. I'm not even sure if that counts as a numeric effect. Assuming it does (there are numbers in it), I'm thinking it would have to do 2d4 dmg to be incresed 50% to +1d4 dmg. Or do I add + 1d2 dmg?

Also, is Flame Jet considered a spell? Is it affectd by this empowerment?

At the moment, in Spirit's head, he's thinking that fire attack magic is probably useless against creatures that live in a fire forest. He's not very likely to even use Fire Magic in here. The main benefit of Fire Magic comes from Fire Supremacy which gives Resistence and a 1 dmg reduction with calling up fire around myself as a shield. I have Burning hands memorised because its my only fire spell. I'm imagining his Fire Magic being more useful out the other side of Inenoutdoor. (Thanks Dragonwriter, now I have that stuck in my head  )

Re Torrent: Lol! For some reason I just assumed she was a man. Did Spirit say something about her being a man? I hope it was just something he thought....


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 27, 2011)

jbear said:


> I've read Empower in the Metamagic Feats, but I'm afraid I can't see how that affects my only Fire Spell. It says it increases numeric effects by 50%. At the moment my Burning Hands does 1d4 dmg. I'm not even sure if that counts as a numeric effect. Assuming it does (there are numbers in it), I'm thinking it would have to do 2d4 dmg to be incresed 50% to +1d4 dmg. Or do I add + 1d2 dmg?




Generally with Empower, you look at the damage you roll, then add half that (rounding down) to come up with your total value. For instance with your 2d4 Burning Hands, say you roll a 5 damage. Empower ups that by 50%, so add 2. Your Burning Hands deals 7 damage, thanks to the Empower effect.
The only trouble is, I don't believe there is a dice roller effect capable of making that work... Right now, you could roll 3d4, but when you get another caster level that would have to change. One of the reason Empower can be a real annoyance... 



> I'm imagining his Fire Magic being more useful out the other side of Inenoutdoor. (Thanks Dragonwriter, now I have that stuck in my head  )




Glad I could be of service!


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

What about increasing the 1d4 by half by adding 1d2 So while in the fire forest burning hands does 1d6 points per lvl?

Not sure wish they gave an example. Will look on the paizo boards tonight after work.

And yes Spirit called Torrent "He" and she ignored it - not the first time it has happened 

HM


----------



## jbear (Jun 5, 2011)

Just wondering about the bridge. Know Architecture/Engineering is one way to check out the bridge, and a dwarf with stone cunning can use perception as a second way. Can a sharp eyed elf not just use perception to spot any possible dangers?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2011)

Once a character is on the bridge they will make a Perception check to help with finding the best path across. 

I put the map up so you could plot a course, should it be needed I will make a percep check and then let the player know what they see as they move.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

I didn't see my "Perception Post" in the IC. It was in reference to jbear saying he saw something because he got a 30 on his check. 

Wanted to make sure you take things like distance and conditions into account. DC was a lot higher than you think 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2011)

About the gold - I have it ready to be divided but wish to wait. Story elements and all that. 

You as a group will have time to divide it all up soon as you make camp.

HM


----------



## jbear (Jun 22, 2011)

Being the new guy, sorry if the following question steps on anyones toes, but I kind of wanted to get my expectations into perspective.

The pace of the game seems slow, and that is cool. But lately it seems to have almost come to a screeching halt. 

Is this a normal pace for the group? Are these lags a feature? 

I play another pbp game and most people kind of let each other know when they are going to be away or busy. Maybe this is something you've all talked about already and so expect it?

I know there seemed to be a little tension between dragonwriter and Fangor the Fierce, but you seemed to be working through it. Aaron has been quite quiet though, I don't know if this is a factor. But I remember you said he was skilled at Survival. It would be cool if you could come and see what you can see with Spirit. Spirit has no idea what Aaron is skilled at so the prompt can't really come from him.

If I'm totally out of line I apologise. It's my eagerness to get things moving speaking. Anyway, I'd appreciate a bit of a low down if possible. 

A wise man once said, if you can't change the situation, change your attitude towards the situation. So it would be cool to know what the situation is so I can take it with the right attitude! Cheers guys and gals


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

jbear said:


> Being the new guy, sorry if the following question steps on anyones toes, but I kind of wanted to get my expectations into perspective.
> 
> The pace of the game seems slow, and that is cool. But lately it seems to have almost come to a screeching halt.
> 
> Is this a normal pace for the group? Are these lags a feature?




Hehe... yeah... The pace of this game tends to bounce around. I think part of it is HM seemingly wanting everyone to get a post in, like this current point, so he has everyone's OK to move on. Sometimes, IMO, that isn't feasible. 



> I know there seemed to be a little tension between dragonwriter and Fangor the Fierce, but you seemed to be working through it.




As one of the players mentioned, I didn't feel any tension or trouble between me and Fangor. Our characters, yes, but keeping players and characters separate is an important distinction to me (I've got a little background in theater, so I'm very big on character/actor differences). In another PbP, our characters are getting along alright, approaching fine. 



> Aaron has been quite quiet though, I don't know if this is a factor.




It probably is, a bit, but busy-ness comes in waves and RL gets in the way of our fun. 



> If I'm totally out of line I apologise. It's my eagerness to get things moving speaking. Anyway, I'd appreciate a bit of a low down if possible.
> 
> A wise man once said, if you can't change the situation, change your attitude towards the situation. So it would be cool to know what the situation is so I can take it with the right attitude! Cheers guys and gals




I don't mind in the least, though I'm just another player and not the DM of this adventure. My opinion, though, follows in the vein of 'people should be able to voice concerns and opinions freely'. Partly because I'm not the sort to keep quiet about my own concerns and opinions.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually I have been super busy with summer starting. I normally update at least every four days. And since I updated SAT I will update again tonight.

I will normally update after everyone has posted up and I figure four days is enough time to give someone to check in and post a response.

Don't quite know what you mean about DW and FtF - did you mean to say Barrik and Aaron? 

Again updates will mostly be SAT/SUN and then WED/THU I tend to give these long pauses so everyone can respond or the group can RP and let me know what their characters are up to and thinking.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok - chiming in now.  Life has been BUSY for me lately, as summer means kids leaving, wife being distraught that they are gone for months, and work kicking my ass.  That was the main reason for being so quiet lately.  As for the tension - yeah, it comes and goes.  Aaron and Barick got off on the wrong foot, and are slowly moving towards some common ground.  

Being as this was my first Inquisitor, I am learning and playing it as I think it would go.  They are devote to a patron, not a church.  Think of Van Helsing, and that is what I have in my mind.  He's rough on the edges, but when he gives a vow, he means it.  That was what he gave Crystin, and in doing so, was tormented on what to do about marda in the fight at the house.  

He's gotta figure out how to work well with others, as he's not used to it.

But, I think it's getting better.  Nothing like turmoil to bring things back in line.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Note on Reference Documents...

I normally use the SRD is this the correct i.e. legal one or something else? I haven't really compared the two but I know the PRD was the first one started and had a lot of "holes" in it.
*
About 5' step...*

A 5' step is it's own action in addition to the move/standard or move/move actions allowed for a character to take in a round.

To qualify for a 5' step you must not have used a move action to move any of your listed speed(s). So as an example in Spirits case he may...

Move Action- Draw his weapon
5' step - to get into melee range
Standard Action - Attack

The drawing of a weapon as a free action (if your BAB is at least +1) applies when you use a move action to move a listed speed, and not when you use a move action to do something else (like retrieve an item). As you move whatever distance you are assumed to be drawing your weapon.

DM mask off will be updating shortly...

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

SRD is fanmade, includes more OGL stuff and errata is quicker applied.
PRD is the 'official' one, but only includes the main book, APG, Bestiary 1 & 2 and Ultimate Magic.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah I see thanks WD. I like the SRD because of all the pre-made NPCs that it has.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, a couple of questions have arisen for me...

Did Gulujak receive Indomitability's Boon? (It would seem weird to not have the Boon affect animal companions/familiars/eidolons, but I want to cover my rear.)

If I take another Head and Bite evolution for Gulujak, will the Reach and Trip evolutions I already selected (for Bite) apply to the new Bite and the old one, or just the old one?

I'm going to hold off on finishing my level-up until I have these answers, as it does determine just how Gulujak advances right now.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm, leveling up.  Nice!  Looks like I have to choose 2 level 2 spells to learn.  This is going to be a tough call though, as I am not sure where Aaron is headed.  Seems to have the bodyguard actions down, and looking at some of the spells, they could either help him out that way, or make him more diverse.

HM - I am assuming that the available spells should only be from the core book as well as APG.  Right?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

Not truly I do have Ultimate magic and would like to play-test a few spells from there. Don't rightly see anything to odd for Inquisitor so you may chose from CORE, APG, and UM (that to everyone).

I looked over eidolons and it seems to me you re-evolution them everytime a summoner levels DW. I'm going to call in an expert but my understanding of the reach is that it only effects one attack so you would need to take it multiple times to get extra reach attacks.

I like the plan for the Cerberus like Gulujak. I think at this level with 7 points I would go...

1- bite
1- reach(for free bite)
1- reach(for extra bite; secondary?)
1- resistance (fire)
1- scent
2- trip (for only one bite I believe)

highlighted portions are reasons need expert help

And in answer to the familiars getting the boon that is a no. The way it works he would not be able to do everyone so we will let the familiars out and you will need to use spells and potions, etc. 

HM


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 26, 2011)

As a claw slices a hole in reality from the outside, a puff of smoke pours through, then a battle llama.  "Did someone call for an expert in the mutable ones?  Here I am!  Toddy is the name.  But you would have known that, or you couldn't have called me.  So, you need help forming your friend for his next challenges.  I can help with that."

"OK, Quadruped, Dodge and Mobility.  Those choices I see you have already locked in.  Everything else we get to shuffle.  And you say we have seven evolution points to sculpt.  That is fine.  We can do

2 points for an Extra head, at least he won't get lonely.  giggles  Depending on where you put the head, he can be a PushPull or an etin-dog.
1 point for an Extra bite
1 point for Reach with the left head
1 point for Reach with the right head
1 point for Resist fire
1 point for Improved Natural Armor

But that doesn't get the trip in there that you wanted.  This guy will look weird.  Walking through town, he will get stared at, and people will grab pitch forks.  Are you sure you want to subject him to that?  And he only gets two attacks while fighting.  

Tell you what.  Let me tell you what I am planning to look like at his age.  I will be choosing
1 Reach bite
1 Claws, 2 front claw attacks
1 Improved Natural Armor, gotta protect myself
1 Skilled Acrobatics, so I can dance through the combat mess without getting touched
2 Energy Attacks(shock).  All three of his attacks would get shock damage.
1 Pounce
Like that, he can still look like a _normal_, I hate that word, dog in town so people don't start being mean to him.  He will be able to jump into flank a lot easier.  He still has one reach attack for taking his one attack of opportunity when it presents itself.  And the shocking magic in his attacks will add half again to the amount of damage he can do.  But it is not as flashy as flames from his mouth, so it won't be noticeable until it hurts.  And it does hurt a lot! The resistance is, meh, ok at this level, but when he ages a little more, it will double in strength and be more important.

Any questions? 
Oh, and by the way, do you want to buy a slightly used quasit?  I have one.  I will sell him to you *real* cheap.  No?  No takers?  I will never be rid of that little bugger."  And in a puff of smoke, he disappears.

OOC: Sorry for the length, that was fun to write. 
 Reach gets attached to one attack evolution.  So, it can be attached to two claw attacks, one slam attack, one bite attack, or one tentacle.  HM missed adding the second head costs 2 evolution points.  So, the second head, biting with reach requires a total of 4 evolution points.  Looks cool, but kinda costly.

Trip Attack: "Whenever the eidolon makes a successful bite attack", so by my reading, Trip only needs to be taken once to affect both bites.  It can only be taken once since it doesn't specify it can be taken more than once.   A year from now, they might errata it because they didn't think of two heads when the first book was written.

Now, Improved Damage(Bite) only has to be taken once to apply to both bites, as it affects an attack form, not an attack evolution.

Cerberus looks cool, but should get pelted with stones and crossbow bolts when you enter town.   With the trip once, bite with reach twice, you are looking spending all 7 points for two mediocre attacks and no defense.

On the other hand, going with a more normal looking beast, and adding the non-visible evolutions has advantages.  Acrobatics can be used versus CMD to avoid AoOs.   At fourth level, a +17 to Acrobatics is phenomenal.  And with Mobility, if the AoO is triggered, he is still +4 to his AC to resolve that.  Stealth is another skill that is worthy of spending an evo point on before Scent.  More so if changing the eidolon to small size, as that gives another +4 bonus.  

Paizo's writing of the summoner is fuzzy to say the least.  My Reach answer is 95% likely. (General consensus but not locked in the faq.)  The Trip answer is about 70% likely. (My best guess)  It is GM prerogative on almost everything related to the summoner. But since I run five different summoners, I got called in as the expert.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a little extra for you, HM.  The only time an attack changes from primary to secondary is if the eidolon (or other creature with natural attacks) uses a natural attack and a weapon attack at the same time.  So multiple bite attacks will all be primary.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 26, 2011)

Well with the Boon not applying, Gulujak has to keep the Resistance around. *sigh*

The first set/suggestion doesn't get to keep the Trip, which is something I was really angling to keep. I may ditch Reach for now... I absolutely want him to keep on the Cerberus path. I don't care if he looks strange or even gets me in trouble; I don't have him around all the time in a city anyways. As for the two attacks, that's better than anyone else in the group. 

The second set is something I could see later on, once I've got the multi-headed bit established. One little problem with that right now is I can't get Energy Attacks yet (requires 5th level, I'm only 4th now). I do intend to grab Pounce, at a later time.

I was also considering getting a Tail and a Sting, then going for Poison (as version of Cerberus sometimes vary on him having a snake-tail, many snakes for a tail, or a stinger, but most do keep the poisonous portion, either in the snakes or in his actual bite). Really, there's a lot of ways I can go with the Cerberus style. Making it fit into my Points budget is another matter. 

Hm... So as not to give up anything, I think I'll take the Poison evolution for his Bite. I'll probably also take the Lesser Evolution Surge spell to be able to grant him a Tail and Sting for a battle, if needed. Or Claws and Pounce. Either way...

Thanks for the help, Satin Knights. (And you too, GlassEye.) 

[sblock=Barrik Level 4]
Summoner Level 4
+1 Ability Score (Charisma)
+X HP (yet to roll, 1d8+3). +1 for Favored Class
+1 BAB (total 3), +1 Will Save (total 4).
+1 Handle Animal, +1 Knowledge (Planes), +1 Knowledge (religion), +1 Ride, +1 Use Magic Device.
Learn 2 2nd-level spells, gain 1 2nd-level spell slot/day (plus bonus spells). (Bull’s Strength, Lesser Evolution Surge)
Gain Shield Ally class feature.
Gain 2 Evolution Points. Spend on the Poison (Bite) Evolution.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks SK & GE (and thank Toddy for me ) - Glad there are others about to help me with the new odd-ball stuff.

Is that a regular ruling that anyone with a natural attack gets it pushed back to secondary when they wield a weapon? I have seen it in the tengu write up but under alternate racial features for half-orcs they don't mention it for the Toothy ability (I have house-ruled it as secondary when a weapon is in use).

Didn't see the extra head costing 2 points (looking again...) thought it would be fluff for adding the bite. Ah ok it's in the UM. Doesn't grant anything but allows for an extra bite to be taken (which would be primary and have the trip added to it for free). But I don't see under the APG where you can only have one bite attack and need the extra head to get the second attack. It does say that if you have a bite attack and take it again you go to 1-1/2 STR dmg. But what happens if you have it and take it twice. I'm thinking double jawed two rows of teeth type monster here.

Toddy didn't know the reason behind the resistance (fire) is because the group is in the middle of a 40 year old forest fire that never dies. But the other evolution suggestions look good.

Take your time DW we have a little searching RP ahead before the level ups take effect.

HM


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 26, 2011)

Using a manufactured weapon attack forces all natural attacks to secondary?  Yes.  It is on page 302 of the Bestiary.  It is a general rule for all creatures.

Actually, APG RAW says bite can only be added once.  If the creature already had bite, then the STR damage goes to 1.5x.  UM RAW lets the bite be placed on a second head, but does not say the bite evolution can be take more than once (past the free one).  So, by RAW, only two bites can be used.  Then their Hydra example eidolon violates that thought, and puts one bite on each of the five heads.  Again, Paizo fuzziness.

Poison is out for the moment, as it needs 7th level.  Yeah, I missed Energy Attacks needs 5th earlier.

The Lesser Evolution Surge spell only gives you one evolution, and up to 2 points.  So, you could add pounce or claws, but not both, without casting it twice.  It is great for adding things like Gills or Climb, that are very situational, but needed when they are needed.  After 5th level, winged flight is useful too.

So, with a little more explanation of what is important to the character, 
2 extra head, 1 extra bite, 2 trip, 1 fire resist, 1 claws(fore legs) is the best damage potential.
2 extra head, 1 extra bite, 2 trip, 1 fire resist, 1 Imp Damage(bite), not optimal, 2 +1 avg damage  vs 2 +2.5 avg damage with claws, but better for attempting to go through DR.
2 extra head, 1 extra bite, 2 trip, 1 fire resist, 1 Imp Nat Armor has the better AC.
2 extra head, 1 extra bite, 2 trip, 1 fire resist, 1 skilled(acrobatics) is the best flanker.

Since the eidolon can have four attacks per round now, the first is probably the best unless you don't want to be a showboat.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 26, 2011)

Satin Knights said:


> Using a manufactured weapon attack forces all natural attacks to secondary?  Yes.  It is on page 302 of the Bestiary.  It is a general rule for all creatures.
> 
> Actually, APG RAW says bite can only be added once.  If the creature already had bite, then the STR damage goes to 1.5x.  UM RAW lets the bite be placed on a second head, but does not say the bite evolution can be take more than once (past the free one).  So, by RAW, only two bites can be used.  Then their Hydra example eidolon violates that thought, and puts one bite on each of the five heads.  Again, Paizo fuzziness.




I think probably the only way that all will be totally resolved is once they get it fully into their FAQ (or whatever they're using). Thankfully, they are fairly good about working on that.
(Unlike WotC who NEVER published accurate errata for the Tome of Battle. No joke, ToB's errata is actually from Complete Mage. )



> Poison is out for the moment, as it needs 7th level.  Yeah, I missed Energy Attacks needs 5th earlier.




Ack! You miss the Energy Attacks, then I miss the Poison qualifiers... accursed fine print and prerequisites. 



> The Lesser Evolution Surge spell only gives you one evolution, and up to 2 points.  So, you could add pounce or claws, but not both, without casting it twice.  It is great for adding things like Gills or Climb, that are very situational, but needed when they are needed.  After 5th level, winged flight is useful too.




Missed that 'one evolution' part. But still, as you said, useful for Claws or one of the situational evolutions.



> So, with a little more explanation of what is important to the character,
> 2 extra head, 1 extra bite, 2 trip, 1 fire resist, 1 claws(fore legs) is the best damage potential.
> 2 extra head, 1 extra bite, 2 trip, 1 fire resist, 1 Imp Damage(bite), not optimal, 2 +1 avg damage  vs 2 +2.5 avg damage with claws, but better for attempting to go through DR.
> 2 extra head, 1 extra bite, 2 trip, 1 fire resist, 1 Imp Nat Armor has the better AC.
> ...




I'm leaning towards the 2nd or 3rd setups... We need someone actually capable of distracting foes and standing up to the hits (and Claws are a less important part of the vision). Might as well be someone who can't die permanently.


----------



## jbear (Jul 26, 2011)

Before I seal Spirit's level up in  blood, I have a question about what Stat to increase.

Is it better to go from Dexterity 16  to 17 (for a future 18) or gain the immeadiate benefit of Strength 11 to 12 for example? Ireally haven't thought about Spirits progression in future levels, and i don't have the system expertise to know  if I'm being dumb.

Appreciate any help or advice 
Cheers
J


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

All on what you later plan for Spirit to be I guess. Hard to know what is most important at the moment. But I think the DEx would be a good way to go. 

You get it to 18 at LvL 8 and by then have a magical item that will give you a +2 to DEX and you will be sitting on a +5 bonus. Go for range touch spells and the like.

Best PrC for Spirit of course is Arcane Trickster. It would allow you to advance as both a rogue and wizard at the same time. You don't get as many skill points or the rogue talents - but you may wish to look to see if you like the impromptu sneak attack and tricky spells abilities.

You would need to be a 7th lvl and Rogue3/Wizard3 before you could take your first level in the PrC so there is time to look it over.

HM


----------



## jbear (Jul 27, 2011)

Cheers HM, Arcane Trickster looks good. Okay so, Rogue this lvl and then 2 more in wizard. Sounds good. And pump DEX.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought the ability to pick a lock from 30' away (in case you miss your perception check for traps again - and aren't so lucky as this time) also something worthwhile. 

Glad I could help.

HM


----------



## jbear (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah, that could have blown up in my face big time! 30 ft sounds like a good distance!

Eh, only 5 post to go to crack the 10 grand, I see! What a beast!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 31, 2011)

Rolling my 4th level HP here.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Make sure to link that to your character sheet (good roll)

WD and jbear your characters may Scribe a Scroll before heading off to bed.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2011)

Which level?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Counter Question: Which level - What?

If you are asking what spell level you can scribe I guess with the new materials found in the tower - you should have enough gp to scribe any level spell you currently have on hand (or in head I should say).

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok, will write an Invisibility scroll 

How many 'stand the heat' potions are left' We still need them for the familiars.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

There are 19 left + spell casting after that. So that shouldn't be a big problem. Unless you all are still in the forest after 10 or more days but by then all the food will be gone. 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I believe I have finalized my level-up details. Going with the third setup for a decent AC for the eidolon.

[sblock=Barrik Level 4]
Summoner 4
+1 Ability Score (Charisma)
+X HP (yet to roll). +1 for Favored Class
+1 BAB (total 3), +1 Will Save (total 4).
+1 Handle Animal, +1 Knowledge (Planes), +1 Knowledge (religion), +1 Ride, +1 Use Magic Device.
Learn 2 2nd-level spells, gain 1 2nd-level spell slot/day (plus bonus spells). (Bull’s Strength, Lesser Evolution Surge)
Gain Shield Ally class feature.
Gain 2 Evolution Points. Drop Reach to recover 1 Evolution Point. Take Head and Bite evolutions.
Evolutions (spent points): 2 extra head, 1 extra bite, 2 trip, 1 fire resist, 1 Imp Nat Armor has the better AC.
[/sblock]

I'm going to wait on an OK to update Barrik and Gulujak.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks good on this end. 

How is everyone else coming along then? 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2011)

Fantalass should be fine (sans the newly written scroll).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Looks good on this end.
> 
> How is everyone else coming along then?
> 
> HM



For leveling up?  I am still needing to pick spells to learn.  You can check it on character sheet, or here:

1d8+3CON+1FC HP = 11HP (roll on character sheet)
+1 to Wisdom
+1 BAB
+1 Fort and Will saves
+6 Skill Points (+1 to each skill with current rank in it)
Learn 2 Second Level Spells - TBA / TBA
2 Second Level Spell Uses Per Day
Extra use of Judgment class feature Per Day

I usually pick spells on need of the group/character progression in the game.  That said, I am thinking the list here is more adept at him learning from:

Cure Moderate Wounds, Flames of the Faithful, Follow Aura, Hold Person, Invisibility, Shield Other, Perceive Cues, or Bloodhound.

Any suggestions?  I have had none of these ever, save for CMW.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmmm... I can relate I'm not good at picking and choosing spells - I tend to go with a class that gets them all and thus all I have to do is take them for the day.

My input (taken with a grain of salt if you please)...

Cure Moderate - not needed with the two clerics (and wand) Torrent should be around for the next module also but I think goes her own way after that.

Flames of the Faithful - I like and you won't be in the fire forest forever

Follow Aura - neat and different but as you are limited to two I would say spells that would see everyday use should perhaps get first consideration

Hold Person & Invisibility - good old stand by and useful each How is your DC for Hold Person?

Shield Other - Goes with the concept but could be problematic. I had my cleric drop at a bad time due to this, as you can't control it. Also would you be using bodyguard and shield other?? Better get those HP up then.

Perceive Cues - Nice bonus not a bad spell but why is it LvL 2?

Bloodhound - another cool spell but might not see much use. Then again we have no tracker in the group correct?

Just my quick assessment.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Cure Moderate - not needed with the two clerics (and wand) Torrent should be around for the next module also but I think goes her own way after that.




This is what I was thinking as well, as there is a cleric as well as Marda.  Just not sure when/if Torrent would be leaving, so if Torrent is gone, then our healing is down to Marda.



HolyMan said:


> Flames of the Faithful - I like and you won't be in the fire forest forever




Yes - it is a new and nice spell to know/use, as it could be 'learned' from being in the forest itself.  Something that the forest left on Aaron..



HolyMan said:


> Follow Aura - neat and different but as you are limited to two I would say spells that would see everyday use should perhaps get first consideration




Yes, as I think bloodhound is better.  



HolyMan said:


> Hold Person & Invisibility - good old stand by and useful each How is your DC for Hold Person?




Never used either of these, and my DC would be DC 16 at level 4.  Not too bad.



HolyMan said:


> Shield Other - Goes with the concept but could be problematic. I had my cleric drop at a bad time due to this, as you can't control it. Also would you be using bodyguard and shield other?? Better get those HP up then.




Plus, I would need the material components, which I am not too keen on taking/acquiring.  It would go well with the concept of Aaron, but I think he's using his current style enough.  This would only add more steps on a single action, and I think he's got enough.



HolyMan said:


> Perceive Cues - Nice bonus not a bad spell but why is it LvL 2?




No idea why it is level 2.  Nice, but not sure if it would be useful.



HolyMan said:


> Bloodhound - another cool spell but might not see much use. Then again we have no tracker in the group correct?




Nope, no tracker at all.  This would be interesting, but perhaps the Eidolon has some ability to track?  Not sure though.  This is tempting though...

I just realized that Spirit is a rogue.  I thought we lost the rogue when Shade left.  Nice to know that we still have one though.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 4, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Nope, no tracker at all.  This would be interesting, but perhaps the Eidolon has some ability to track?  Not sure though.  This is tempting though...




Ranks in Survival, so yes, Gulujak can track. PF eliminated the need for the Track feat, instead giving Rangers a bonus on their Survival skill when tracking. Anyone with ranks in Survival can track now, regardless of DC. Gulujak currently has a +6 bonus to Survival. And if he takes the Scent evolution at a later point, he'll be able to track that much better.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice to know!  In that case, Aaron already can track, as he has a skill of +11 for Survival, and that goes up to +13 for finding/spotting tracks.  So, no need for bloodhound I guess, although it would have granted him the auto pass ability to smell poisons while tracking.

Check this last spell option out:    Howling Agony


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2011)

dried eyeballs?!? ewww... wait a second I know where there are a few of those for Aaron to find. 

A good spell vs spell casters but I would probably have to restrict that due to Aaron's alignment. You could take it and cast it but the more you use it... well you know about necromancy. 

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2011)

Regarding the food question, I figured I'd post this here...

Gulujak's Type is Outsider. Normally, Outsiders do not eat. Native Outsiders are the exception to this rule.

The Summoner and Eidolon pages in the PFSRD do not specify the Eidolon as being of the Native subtype. Furthermore, the Eidolon is summoned/called to the Material Plane by the summoner. And the Eidolon can be removed from the Material Plane by way of Banishment/Dismissal spells. These things, together, lead me to believe the Eidolon is not a Native Outsider and therefore does not need to eat (or sleep).

This is my reasoning (and the information I could find regarding these rules), but I leave it to the DM to rule conclusively. And if someone can find an actual portion of the rules declaring Eidolons to be Natives, then naturally I'll go with that.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2011)

I just figured it would raise the question on rations and how to make them last.  I did wonder if they needed to eat, so I figure why not have Aaron ask?  Lol, it would have been interesting to see the answer as a yes, and what the others would think/say.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

It is called from another plane, where it usually resides... doesn't sound native IMHO. If he needs to eat... sorry dragonwriter I would say, keep him unsummoned and use the summon monster ability that only works as long as he isn't summoned...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

I dislike the whole eidolon class feature right off the top. Having a second character who doesn't die? And an eidolon is more a character than a companion or familiar. The rules say that you summon a powerful outsider - yet it doesn't say that an eidolon gains outsider traits.

So I think it is more a mix of both. They are already quite powerful so giving them the ability not to need to eat or sleep a little over the top and would like to play them as native in this sense. Maybe it is something that comes about due to the nature of the special bond between summoner and eidolon. They do share magical item slots and have a life link. 

The rules are very unclear here so I will rule that eidolons need to eat and sleep (i.e. go back to their home plane) as it wouldn't effect play to much. The fire forest is something different, in the long run it will have little effect.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2011)

What started as a jest seems to have opened a can of worms.  Aaron should have shut up.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I dislike the whole eidolon class feature right off the top. Having a second character who doesn't die? And an eidolon is more a character than a companion or familiar.




I have to take a bit of issue with this... It is summoned, therefore it doesn't die. No different from a Druid casting Summon Nature's Ally and spamming it. And if it is "killed", it can come back, just like a Druid getting a new Animal Companion. Except the eidolon takes healing resources to get it to full strength, while the AC takes a little time. It's a trade-off.

And unlike a Druid with an Animal Companion, I cannot spam my Summons as long as my Eidolon is around - or ever, unless I waste one of my precious, limited spells known on the Summon spell.

So what if it's more like a character? I take it, because it has personality and intelligence? It's no different than the Leadership feat. It's also able to enhance the characters and the RP, given something with a clearly-alien perspective.



> The rules say that you summon a powerful outsider - yet it doesn't say that an eidolon gains outsider traits.




The outsider traits are in some cases granted automatically (Darkvision), or are evolutions (weapon proficiency). It is fairly well called out as an Outsider.



> So I think it is more a mix of both. They are already quite powerful so giving them the ability not to need to eat or sleep a little over the top and would like to play them as native in this sense.




They're really no more powerful (and are really a lot less powerful) than a Wild Shape-ing, Summon-spamming Druid. Very little is up to such a bar. 



> Maybe it is something that comes about due to the nature of the special bond between summoner and eidolon. They do share magical item slots and have a life link.




This I can get behind. And also contributed to the reason I asked.



> The rules are very unclear here so I will rule that eidolons need to eat and sleep (i.e. go back to their home plane) as it wouldn't effect play to much. The fire forest is something different, in the long run it will have little effect.
> 
> HM




The eidolon isn't around when the Summoner sleeps, so it does "sleep" then, so to speak. Like I said, I can get behind the reasoning of "through the connection to the Summoner, it has these foibles". Perhaps in a future update/errata, Paizo will clarify this issue.
(Just to clarify the above, I am accepting your ruling. The rest is presenting an alternative and a rebuttal to some of your claims.)



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> If he needs to eat... sorry dragonwriter I would say, keep him unsummoned and use the summon monster ability that only works as long as he isn't summoned...




I understand the reasoning on this, but I disagree. He's a boon in combat (attacks/damage, Trip, AC) and scouting (good Perception and Stealth). And really, what would you say if I suggested you not have a familiar, thereby giving up class features you/we need? A well-built eidolon is generally more useful in and out of combat than a familiar...
(I'm not actually asking you to do so, merely speaking hypothetically.)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

I think my biggest difference between something being a companion and another character is the INT factor. Animal companions need to be handled and trained. And in combat they shouldn't know to much about tactics and such like an eidolon would.

INT 2 or less compared to INT 7 to me means the eidolon is more it's own character and not just a "helper"

There are a lot of trade offs that make an animal companion almost even with an eidolon as it looks they tried to keep them about the same. I say they are a second character due mainly to the INT factor. So they stay around even as they progress but in combat an eidolon gets the advantage as it can think for itself and knows some tactics.



			
				DW said:
			
		

> And unlike a Druid with an Animal Companion, I cannot spam my Summons as  long as my Eidolon is around - or ever, unless I waste one of my  precious, limited spells known on the Summon spell.




Druids and Summoners will probably not be alike in combat unless they are built the same way. A summoner gets abilities a druid doesn't and vice versa. So they come out even as they should and you have to play the tactics you decided on when you made the character. What I am trying to say is you could build a summon spamming Summoner just as easily as a Druid could (with the added bonus of less casting time) based on your feat and spell selections.

The question becomes what type of character do you wish to play and then which class is better for the chosen type. One class should be a little better than others in an area of combat style - You could play a greatsword wielding Wizard who fights like a meatshield (mage armor, shield, heroism, enlarge, falselife) but a fighter is much (much) better at that role.

My thing is eidolons vs companions and familiars. Maybe for me it has always been that the latter two always seem add ons that are used here and there by the character and the eidolon seems to be a separate entity from the character.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually the Eidolon (an outsider, there is an alternate class feature in Inner Sea Magic that says it changes the Eidolons type from Outsider to Fey... so it is indirectly spelled out) is powerful because the summoner... sucks. Less spells, who are less powerful and his summon monster ability only works when the Eidolon is not there...

The problem is that 'our' summoner *rolled really good stats* so he became a good combatant in it's own right. This is practically impossible with point buy.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I think my biggest difference between something being a companion and another character is the INT factor. Animal companions need to be handled and trained. And in combat they shouldn't know to much about tactics and such like an eidolon would.




Their masters can easily direct them. And they get access to the tricks, which can make them far more useful early-on than an eidolon. A Druid can practically automatically start with an AC trained as a mount, while an eidolon must spend an evolution on it.



> There are a lot of trade offs that make an animal companion almost even with an eidolon as it looks they tried to keep them about the same. I say they are a second character due mainly to the INT factor. So they stay around even as they progress but in combat an eidolon gets the advantage as it can think for itself and knows some tactics.




I'm curious as to where you get the notion animals don't use/know tactics. Have you ever watched a wolf-focused nature program? They clearly demonstrate flanking, hit-and-run and attrition-based tactics. Prowling lions also make the tactical decision to run down the weak or sick. Animals, particularly predatory ones (which most of the Animal Companions are), are quite intelligent hunters.



> Druids and Summoners will probably not be alike in combat unless they are built the same way. A summoner gets abilities a druid doesn't and vice versa. So they come out even as they should and you have to play the tactics you decided on when you made the character.




Eh, far from it... Druids get their higher-level spells faster, get Wild Shape (providing a bonus to AC and stats, while retaining casting with a feat), and end up with 9th-level spells. Summoner gets some class features pertaining to the eidolon and the Summon SLA, which eventually becomes Gate-able, and that's the most-powerful ability he has. Gate is fairly potent, but using it to summon a creature in battle carries a cost well beyond just using the SLA.



> What I am trying to say is you could build a summon spamming Summoner just as easily as a Druid could (with the added bonus of less casting time) based on your feat and spell selections.




Again, far from it. My Summon SLA grants me less time spent summoning and longer duration, sure, but I can only have 1 use of it active (note: I'm going by baseline Summoner, not the ACFs). The Druid can just cast and cast and cast... The Summoner can learn Summon Monster as a Spell Known, but I say again, it eats one of the precious few Spells Known and then I'm on the same page for casting as a Druid - same time, same duration - and I never can get Summon Monster 9 on my Spells Known.



> The question becomes what type of character do you wish to play and then which class is better for the chosen type. One class should be a little better than others in an area of combat style - You could play a greatsword wielding Wizard who fights like a meatshield (mage armor, shield, heroism, enlarge, falselife) but a fighter is much (much) better at that role.




Oh I understand there's trade-offs, believe me. What I'm saying is the "trade-offs" leave Summoner in the dust compared to the classes most-capable of doing what he does without the eidolon. I think I've already pointed out how much Druid kicks Summoner ass (and still can kick Fighter ass, just not as badly as it did in 3.5). Wizards seem easier to keep up with, but they get Scrolls-making and their vast spells known, making them hard to keep up with, too. And let's not forget 9th-level Spells.
See, a Summoner's spells, even with a high CHA (which mine is not), top off at 6th-level Spells. His big guns are much easier to negate/avoid because their DC will be 3 points lower. So his big, powerful spells are spent on largely... well, a collection of oddball spells that don't really seem to fit the class all that well, IMO. 



> My thing is eidolons vs companions and familiars. Maybe for me it has always been that the latter two always seem add ons that are used here and there by the character and the eidolon seems to be a separate entity from the character.
> 
> HM




I think considering familiars and eidolons should be left in completely separate categories. A Sor/Wiz does not send the familiar into combat. Eidolons have much more in common with animal companions, except for one thing. The Druid does not _need_ the animal companion to remain a potent class. The Summoner _needs_ the eidolon to be a potent class, particularly in an AP as savage as WotBS.

And Walking Dad pointed out something important - the stats I rolled. Which, by the way, came out very odd, IMO. As they did for pretty much everyone... 7d6 and an 11 is the result?
I had not expected Barrik to become a combatant. I expected to be a support-caster with a front-line pet. Instead, I got rolls saying 'go fight', and couldn't really change a thing about them. So I tweaked my concept a bit to go with the stats I had received and went where I was intending to go in the first place.

Personally, coming from a view with a lot of entrenchment in 3.5 mechanics, I think the Summoner is a fairly good class. It's about on-par with a Bard without the stigma attached to the performer. But it is still easily outshone by Cleric, Wizard and especially Druid. Even a decent Sorcerer could show-up a Summoner, if that Summoner doesn't have the eidolon.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2011)

Dragonwriter said:


> Even a decent Sorcerer could show-up a Summoner, if that Summoner doesn't have the eidolon.




If putting class versus class, the Eidolon would HAVE to be included, imho.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

hmmm... maybe that is why I dislike the eidolon feature so much. By your assessment it is not the character that makes the class as in normal cases. Without the eidolon the summoner is a weak combatant and support character.

I guess I need to start looking at it from the view that without the eidolon what can a summoner really do. Have to readjust my thinking on how this class works it is not like others.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> If putting class versus class, the Eidolon would HAVE to be included, imho.




I made the comment of 'without the eidolon' in large part due to my points about the Druid and its animal companion. You can ditch the AC and leave the Druid still going strong. Take away the eidolon, and the Summoner is without its central class feature.



HolyMan said:


> hmmm... maybe that is why I dislike the eidolon feature so much. By your assessment it is not the character that makes the class as in normal cases. Without the eidolon the summoner is a weak combatant and support character.
> 
> I guess I need to start looking at it from the view that without the eidolon what can a summoner really do. Have to readjust my thinking on how this class works it is not like others.
> 
> HM




Perhaps... It is a class reliant on one class feature above all. Without the eidolon, the Summoner is far less a class than it should be. Now the character behind the class still does have significant pull and influence - after all, no two eidolons should really be alike. But without the eidolon, Summoners lose out on a lot of stuff. 
You can even look at the other class features. Shield Ally, the one I got this level, is dependent on me being _right next to the eidolon_ in order to gain the benefit. The rest of the class features are also all built to rely on the eidolon and/or its evolutions.

It's a class with a central design feature and not a lot of room elsewhere. Remove the eidolon, and you've got a class weaker than the Bard. Or possibly even the Monk


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2011)

Update - chose my two level 2 spells.

Invisibility, just because it will be my first time ever taking it.
Secondly, I decided on Castigate instead of Hold Person.  Reason is that it is any creature, not limited to humanoid.  It is close range, instead of medium range like Hold Person.  Also, if they do pass the DC 16 Will save, they are still shaken for one round, where Hold Person would simply fail.

And, it would help out the rogue, as it cowers, meaning he is denied his Dex bonus as well as frozen in fear, can't act, and -2 to AC.  Perfect for a sneak attack!

Also, if nobody else is taking items, there is still a lot left over in the tower.  

2 masterwork composite longbows (Str +1) - Aaron will take 1 if nobody will
200 arrows, - Aaron takes 20
2 masterwork shortswords - ??? 
2 masterwork longswords - ???
2 daggers - ???
2 masterwork chain shirts - Aaron takes 1, Torrent takes other
holy symbol - ???
journal of Bhurisrava - ???
area map (not portable but can be recalled from memory by a PC)
alchemist's lab, portable - ???
2 antitoxin - ???
2 weapon blanch, silver - ??? 
2 weapon blanch, cold iron - ??? (Aaron has Cold Iron weapon already)
bloodblock - ???
antiplague - ???
materials for creating potions (100gp) - ???
materials for creating scrolls/transcribing spells (150gp) - ???
7 dream seeds 		 - ???

Adding Silver Light Mace to list for anyone, if Barrik refuses it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

Fantalass will happily share the scroll scribing material between Spirit and himself, but he isn't strong enough to carry much more.

Alchemist lab could be really useful, but see above


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 13, 2011)

Marda would gathers up the swords and adds them to the others...

2 masterwork shortswords - 4 lbs
2 masterwork longswords - 8 lbs
2 antitoxin
antiplague
bloodblock
holy symbol
2 weapon blanch, silver 
2 weapon blanch, cold iron

portable lab  - 20 lbs

+ 12.0 lbs
+ 177.5 lbs (stuff already carried)
+20.0

---------------
209.50

(max weight is 230 lbs)

Marda will look at Fantalas, "If at the end of our buesiness here, we have the room, I will take your lab for you... but you will sooooo owe me." she winks at the elf...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

You need not take everything to the village and then upriver. But I will need an equipment list for what everyone does take with them in their mini stats.

_______________________

Looking back to see about the Scriber's Kit I have a few questions.

First WD when you took Invisibility for a spell did you roll the Spellcraft check because it was from the captured book? DC 15 + spell lvl. No biggie as you didn't use it but please make any rolls like that when you prepare spells please.

I have the kit now at 152.5gp - Although you didn't state the lvl of the Invisibility scroll I figured it would have been your lvl at the time (3rd)

100gp to start
-10gp transcribe Stand the Heat
 90gp
-12.5gp made Mage Armor scroll(CL1)
 77.5gp
-75gp made Invisibility scroll(CL3)
 2.5gp
+150gp items found in tower
152.5gp

Question is did Spirit wish to take and scribe a scroll before bed? He did have all his spells left for the day I believe, and watching Fantalass doing so may have prompted him. 

Spirits spell list - (0-level) Resistance, Detect Magic, Daze; (1st level) Gravity Bow, Mage Armour, Burning Hands

OK gang just need updated status do to new lvl, spells for the day, and most importantly equipment you are taking with you. I am writing an update and will try and have it up MON night or so.

HM


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 22, 2011)

HM... Everything okay? Have not seen any updates in the last few days.


----------



## jbear (Sep 23, 2011)

I've heard a rumour that [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] has left Enworld. Can  anyone confirm or  deny this  rumour?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 23, 2011)

The only one who can confirm or deny is HM himself, really. Until he legitimately announces his status, it will remain rumor.

I know he's had a lot of trouble getting on this site recently, which is no doubt a contributing factor.


----------

